# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Приглашаем к сотрудничеству людей, готовых участвовать в развитии ИСККОН!

## Viktor24

Приглашаем к сотрудничеству людей, готовых участвовать в развитии ИСККОН на профессиональной основе.
Под ИСККОН мы понимаем сообщество людей, принявших миссию Шрилы Прабхупады и следующих его наставлениям.
Под развитием ИСККОН мы понимаем рост числа людей, присоединившихся к миссии и активно поддерживающих ее.

Нам интересны люди:
1. Зрелые, получившие жизненный опыт в бизнесе и управлении.
2. Молодые, готовые учиться и получать зрелый опыт под руководством опытных наставников.
3. Способные ясно и понятно излагать свои мысли.
4. Способные выслушивать мнение других и конструктивно обсуждать его.
5. Способные работать в команде и готовые поступиться личными интересами, в интересах общего дела.
6. Способные брать на себя ответственность и нести ее.

Обсуждаемые темы:
1. Какова главная цель ИСККОН?
2. Построение стратегии развития ИСККОН
3. Использование системного анализа и мышления
4. Современные методы управления организациями
5. Что такое самоуправление и организации осознанного развития
6. Способы построению команды в организации
7. Способы развития и воспитания лидеров в организации
8. Этапы развития организации и что необходимо делать на каждом этапе

Кого заинтересовало наше предложение, оставляйте свои коментарии или пишите в личные сообщения.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Присоединяюсь. Преданные, информационный-метаболизм это основа формирования тонкого тела любого проекта, тем более он актуален для формирования социального тела. Включайтесь, обсуждение практических задач Ачарии гораздо плодотворней сахаджии и кармической деятельности. Было бы приятно видеть здесь наших Праотцов - Враджендра Кумара прабху, администрацию форума, всех духовных лидеров и всех преданных. Коллективное обсуждение создаст необходимую атмосферу этикета и избавит от необходимости конструктивной критики не участвующих в сотрудничестве преданных. Харе Кришна!

----------


## VitaliyT

Отличная тема
Первым делом нужно определить культуру и формат общения. Хотел бы сделать свои акценты в вышеперечисленные моменты.
1. Умение слушать и слышать. Целое созидается из частностей. Умение связать то, что хочет привнести и дать отдельный преданный в целое и умение соединить является созидательным разумом. Для этого нужно уметь слышать, общаться так, чтобы каждый мог аргументировано, доходчиво доносить ценности, которые он считает важным, мы должны уметь слушать всех.
2. У лидеров должно быть созидательное мышление. Созидательное мышление это умение создавать ценности, разрешая противоречия и сложности на этом пути. Для этого нужен и интеллект и опыт и самое главное умение предаваться воле Господа. Т.к. никто лучше него не знает как правильно.
3. Не нужно уходить с головой в технологичность. Да, безусловно, нужно использовать передовые инструменты, но в основе должно лежать сердце, а не ум.
4. Лидеров воспитывать не нужно. Нужно их выявлять. А воспитывать нужно культуру. Лидер это на 90% врожденное качество, можно, конечно, дать знания и умения, но воспитать за короткое время во взрослом уже человеке качества лидера нельзя и не нужно этого делать. У каждого своя роль и каждого нужно занять в своем деле.

Что касается предметов уже непосредственно, то их много, нужно начинать с духовных и доходить до социальных. Это уже делать нужно в живую и устраивать мозговые штурмы и приходить к общему. Умение создать коллективный разум ради блага всех живых существ это истинное созидание. 

Я очень рад что нас становится все больше и больше и мы ищем друг друга.

Давайте организуем живую встречу в Москве.

----------


## VitaliyT

"Мы считаем, что наша жизнь проистекает из нашего мышления. Но и сама жизнь также влияет на закрепление стереотипов мышления. Поэтому мы ведем работу сразу в двух направлениях — работу над собой и собственную каждый сам и работу совместную, общественную. 

В мире существует множество противоречий, которые выступают для людей точкой отсчета, точкой преломления жизни, часто уводящей от единства, силы, гармонии. 
Либерализм и консерватизм, капитализм и социализм, национализм и космополитизм, нацизм и интернационализм, феминизм и мужской шовинизм, теизм и атеизм, материализм и идеализм — некоторые базовые противоречия, которые в своей сути проистекают из одного базового «конфликта» частного и целого. Все эти «измы» уравновешивают одни тенденции другими. Чем более развит человек, общество, тем меньше противоречий, которые явяляются источниками несчастий человечества. 
Мы в нашем движении будем вести созидательную деятельность на разрешение всех этих противоречий. 

Мы все связаны так или иначе друг с другом. Мы все так или иначе влияем друг на друга. Наше предложение заключается в том, что нужно преобразовывать себя, творить материальные и нематериальные блага, создавать ценности для себя и общества. 

Векторами нашего развития являются воспитание в себе самодисциплины, половой культуры, переход от потребления к созиданию, переход от разрушительного эгоизма к здоровому самовыражению, творчеству. 

Мы планируем не просто декларировать красивые лозунги, а внедрять рабочую методологию через культурную политику, образование, семейную политику, бюджетную приоритетность, развитие технологий, экономику семьи, институты здравоохранения, внешнюю политику. Рост от частного к целому — человек-семья-родина-планета. На каждом уровне взаимодействия должны использоваться умелые подходы, сочетающие интересы всех. 

Вне зависимости от текущего положения человека — религиозного, полового, возрастного, национального, финансового и т. д. - мы будем находить согласованные инструменты для внутреннего роста человека, приемлемые для него самого и предоставлять возможности для самовыражения, созидания. 

Мы будем концентрировать свое внимание не на противоречиях, которые по своей природе носят временный характер, а на общих целях, векторах роста, учитывая все индивидуальные особенности. 

Мы не будем ничего ни от кого требовать. Мы будем работать сами, самоорганизовываться, влиять, создавать. 

Нашими ценностями являются: 
здоровье во всех смыслах этого слова; 
гармония внутри и с окружающим миром; 
интеллектуальная порядочность; 
точность и объективность; 
счастье и удовлетворенность внутренняя и внешняя; 
созидательность. 
По сути это всё одно. 
Именно эти ценности мы и будем нести своей деятельностью. 


В мире есть могущественные силы, которые будут противостять нашему движению. Они есть во всех странах, в политических и экономических элитах. Эти силы думают, что им выгодно наше общее невежество, неумение договариваться между собой, и что их паразитический подход приносит им благо. Их заблуждения также преобразуются со временем нашим общим движением, нашей созидательной силой. Они имеют некоторые возможности, но их возможности ограничены их собственным мышлением. Они нам не враги, хотя, и будут себя считать таковыми. Они желают управлять, властвовать, мы желаем творить, быть. 

Мы понимаем что это большой путь, большие цели и амбиции. Мы будем работать, наши дети, внуки продолжат эту работу. Это стоит того, чтобы заниматься, действовать. Мы будем детализировать, углубляться во всех тезисах этого общего положения-концепции нашего движения «Созидание». Также мы будем вести работы по всем направлениям организационного характера, самообеспечения, самонаполнения, в том числе, будем стремиться к качественному росту сторонников нашего движения. "

Это я писал небольшое вступление к программе движения "Созидание", которое я планирую создавать и развивать. Это движение социально-политическое. Вне рамок отдельно взятой культуры и религии. Мы как отдельное сообщество должны предлагать не только узкую программу действий, но мыслить широко и предлагать всему обществу модели и пути развития. Мы не должны мыслить категорично. Мы должны мыслить благостно. 
Поэтому нужно иметь очень глубокое и широкую позицию по всем вопросам.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Виталий, сказано хорошо, со всем согласен. Особенно согласен с личными собраниями, в каком Вы городе? Я нахожусь в Москве, было бы здорово встречаться по воскресеньям в Храме. Единственное с чем я хотел бы поспорить, так это в степени эффективности "широкого подхода", когда без наличия ачара, слабо подготовленным массам дается высокий прачар. Целесообразнее работать системно, применяя для создания прецедента те инструменты которые нам оставил Шрила Прабхупада, а их более чем достаточно, чтоб объединив их в самый короткий срок очистить и объединить все остальное общество. Шрила Прабхупада специально устроил все так, чтоб до момента появления необходимых " технологий  доверия" ИСККОН через корпоративную систему собирал всю необходимую дравью для будующей яьгьи. Именно поэтому мы не погружались в сахаджию, а просто выполняли практическое задание данное Гуру. В результате у нас имеется достаточный для формирования прецедента ресурс всех видов : психологический, духовный, финансовый, технологический. Мы сейчас в состоянии просто используя технологии доверия, консолидироваться на территории Маяпура, и у нас не будет необходимости идти к миру, мир каждый день в лице миллионов людей будет приходить к нам для проповеди им и очищения. С собой они будут приносить всю необходимую дравью для такой ягьи. Количество этой дравьи будет расти в геометрической прогрессии, так будет системно приумножаться прям оттуда. Мы будем использовать интернет для одновременной проповеди и извлечения необходимых ресурсов всех видов. За короткий срок мы включим в свой состав вторую по силе политическую партию Индии, постулирующую в точности такие же идеи, берущие начала от самого Ганди, Прабхупада в своих письмах четко указывает на необходимость такого хода. В результате в самые сжатые сроки мы превратимся уже в государство Индия или Арья Самадж или Бхарата Варша, как кому будет угодно. На территории Маяпура мы сможем решить "молочную" проблему Варнашрамы, так как там нет необходимости в заготовке кормов, и строительстве помещений, для экономии земельного пространства и улучшения условий служения, мы будем возводить многоярусные оранжереи, с со стеклянными стенами, в них мы с помощью программного  обеспечения в кондиционируемом помещении  выращить фрукты и овощи с математически выверенным содержанием питательных веществ и витаминов. Мы так же не будем зависеть от централизованной энергетики, постепенно перейдя на энергию солнца и навоза. Того притока средств, который уже есть в наших индийских Храмах вполне хватит для финансирования, не говоря уже о вливании всех имеющихся личных ресурсов в рамках блокчейна. Необходимые права мы сможем получить от правительства Индии, составив коллективную петицию и направив ее через наших официальных лиц таких как Гопал Кришна Госвами и прочие. По милости Кришны есть много детальной информации о таком системном подходе. Сейчас мы дописываем духовную составляющую концепции. О технологиях доверия вкратце рассказано в этом видео. Ролик создан Криптосообществом, сейчас мы готовим обоснование правильного общения с ним, при котором мы по принципу "аджагара врити" используем благоприятные технологии, но при этом не участвуем в предлагаемых ими финансовых проектах,

----------


## VitaliyT

Алексей прабху, мои поклоны.
Я еду сейчас в Москву, в Коргашино, возле храма там буду жить с преданными.
Мы с Виктором сейчас обсудили по скайпу что-то уже и пришли к конкертным практическим действиям. Присоединяйтесь.
Давайте не просто обсуждать, а уже что-то создавать. Пока пусть это будет просто документ, просто слова. Вокруг этих слов и идей мы будем объединяться. Эти идеи не являются самостоятельными идеями, это акцентирование и понимание сознания Кришны и наследия Прабхупады. Ничего нового в этом нет. Просто чтобы что-то конкретно начать делать, нужно с чего-то начать и что-то делать конкретно. Мы на днях опубликуем с Виктором базовый формуляр какой-то, документ. Как угодно можно назвать. Дальше мы ищем других преданных, которые готовы здесь и сейчас вносить конструктивную лепту в этот процесс. Обсуждать можно бесконечно, нужно приходить к общему, фиксировать это и начать реализовывать.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Виталий, бесконечно рад, что я не один ( почему то так казалось). Буду ждать с нетерпением этого документа. Вижу необходимость в утверждении принципа блокчейн ( коллективного управления и ответственности)  на самых первых этапах сотрудничества. Последние несколько недель был занят составлением материалов на эту тему, получилось весьма объемно, есть необходимость систематизации стройной.

Вот кусочек для анализа вами, может пригодится для составления документов, так же хотел бы услышать конструктивную критику: 

Основной принцип как и говорится в шастрах - полная аналогия всех процессов с принципами устройства человеческого тела. Раньше мы рассматривали эту аналогию только на уровне частей тела ( голова, руки, живот, ноги ), но оказалось такой фрагментарный подход не эффективен. Внутри самого организма вплоть до генов ДНК и субатомных частиц содержится информации в неизмеримо раз больше и более высокого качества, чем мы можем сейчас почерпнуть из шастр, без совершенного знания санскрита. В совокупности с оставленным Прабхупадой наследием такая информация обеспечит выполнение стиха : 

"Поэтому, о Бхарата, мечом знания разруби в своем сердце узел сомнений, порожденных невежеством. Вооружившись йогой, встань и сражайся!" Бг 4.42.

И позволит осуществить йукта-вайрагью всего ИСККОН указанную в стихе :

"Серьезный и пытливый ученик или мудрец, вооруженный знанием и отречением, осознает эту Абсолютную Истину, занимаясь преданным служением Ей так, как он услышал из Веданта-шрути." Бхаг., 1.2.12.

Устранив две составляющие цепи виктимизации (Конституция п.G),а именно:

1) невежество ( тамас, авидья, агьяна)

2) Привязанность ( карма, последствия греховных поступков )

Составляющая №1 основывается на пяти формах невежества:

Шримад Бхагаватам» (3.12.2.)

сасарджагре ’ндха-тамисрам
атха тамисрам ади-крт
махамохам ча мохам ча
тамах чаджнана-врттайах

сасарджа — сотворил; агре — вначале; андха-тамисрам — страх смерти; атха — затем; тамисрам — гнев, вызванный крушением надежд; ади-крт — все эти; маха-мохам — обладание объектами наслаждения; ча — также; мохам — иллюзорное представление; ча — также; тама — неведение о природе своего «я»; ча — как и; аджнана — неведения; врттайа — занятия.

"Вначале Брахма создал такие формы невежества, как самообман, страх смерти, гнев, вызванный крушением надежд, ложное чувство собственности, а также иллюзорную телесную концепцию жизни, или забвение своей истинной сущности." 

Если систематизировать данные пять форм невежества в формате актуальных для документов понятий, то это примерно выглядит так:

Тамас- отсутствие детализированного знания об индивидууме и  Полном Целом, а так же субъективного опыта (гьяны и вигьяны.)  2)андха-тамисрам- страх смерти или инстинкт выживания  3) Моха - ложное ( невыгодное, Анартха) представление о себе как об наслаждающимся независимо от социума и Полного Целого или ложное эго 4)Маха-моха- утверждение своего права на частную собственность или эгоцентризм  5) Тамисрам -гнев и агрессия порожденные конкуренцией за собственность.

Составляющая №2 :  это индивидуальная и коллективная карма -привязанность индивидуума и общества к процессу конкурентного индивидуализма ( цепи виктимизации ) последствиями уже совершенных в невежестве мыслей, слов и поступков.

Составляющую №2 необходимо устранить посредством коллективной йюкта- вайрагьи, на основе гьяны системно обобществив карму и карма-пхалу ( как имеющуюся, так и будущую) , таким образом одухотворив их в соответсвии со стихом БГ 4:19 

"Тот, кто действует, не стремясь наслаждаться плодами своего труда, обладает всей полнотой знания. Мудрецы говорят про такого человека, что все последствия его действий сгорели в огне совершенного знания."

Квалификацию в рамках организации определяет отсутствие двух данных тенденций в человеке. Необоснованный выбор в сторону данных факторов недопустим исходя из Конституции Ассоциации и всего Учения Прабхупады, обладающего  юридической силой. Несоблюдение противоположных 5 составляющих невежества пунктам, квалифицирует члена Общества и любое официальное лицо в соответствии со стихом:

"Содрогнувшись от отвращения, Брахма покинул тело, состоявшее из гуны невежества. Пользуясь случаем, якши и ракшасы набросились на это тело, принявшее форму ночной тьмы, в надежде завладеть им. Ночь является источником голода и жажды." - ШБ 3.20.19

Судебно-исполнительная система в отношении лиц подпадающих под данную "статью", обязательства которых были закреплены в рамках авансовой инициации перед Священным Огнем Вишну, должна осуществляться в соответствии с кодексом кшатрия, указанным в Бхагават-Гите, лицами уполномоченными само организованным , не корпоративным Обществом построенным, в соответствии с биологическими принципами живого организма, вне зависимости от количества членов такого Общества.

Для утверждения общественно правовых  норм перед "Кришна" в Бхагавад-Гите внести: "атма-шакти" ,"Врадж", "Баладева", "Гуру" , " вайшнав" ,"обусловленное живое существо"

На такую необходимость указывает общий вектор Гуру, Садху и Шастр в совокупности с базовым стихом БГ 18:66

В этом базовом стихе вайшнавов Кришна пользуется искусством каламбура — в санскритской риторике и поэзии (аланкаре) это называется дхвани, когда оратор манипулирует разными значениями одного и того же слова. Так что смысл сказанного в зависимости от контекста или интонации порой меняется на противоположный.

Слово враджа означает «идти», но также это и название высшей обители Кришны -Враджа. Согласно учению Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху энергия Бога является изначально единой и ее называют атма-шакти. И Врадж и преданные Господа "проявлены" из этой единой энергии и потому так же считаются не отличными друг от друга и от Самого Кришны. Сам Вриндаван является Господом Баладевой и полностью состоит из живых существ, то есть является Обществом преданных. Господь Баладева является Ади Гуру, который проявляет себя через всех истинных духовных учителей. Так же из Господа Баладевы исходят дживы всех категорий и материальная природа. 

В Кришна-Самхите Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит:

"нет различий между энергией и источником энергии.
Как огонь и жар не могут быть отделены, так Абсолютная Истина и Его энергии не могут существовать друг без друга.
Если жар отделить от огня, то огонь не смог бы существовать из-за отсутствия своей энергии. Аналогично, если Абсолютную Истину отделить от Ее энергий, то Абсолютная Истина не будет без них существовать." 

Таким образом:

 мам экам шаранам враджа  означает (обобщенно): Предайся (встань под защиту) Мне Одному, предавшись Моей атма-шакти, предавшись Враджу, предавшись Баладеве, придавшись истинному Гуру, предавшись обществу моих преданных, предавшись всем живым существам. Или другими словами предайся (объединись,свяжись) Полному Целому предавшись (объединившись, связавшись) каждой его части. 

Необоснованные обратно противоречащие такому пониманию БГ 18:66 мнения лиц, независимо от статуса квалифицировать в соответствии :

"Тот, кто видит Моего слугу или писания Шримад Бхагаватам отличными от Меня, тот потерял рассудок." 
(Чайтанйа Бхагаватам Мадхйа 21. 13-18)

"Тот, кто говорит, что он Мой слуга, в действительности он не Мой слуга. Слуга Моего слуги является истинным слугой". - Ади-пурана

чайтанья бхагавата 19 -210  
«Живые существа, живущие в бесчисленных вселенных, — Мои слуги. Поэтому каждый, кто причиняет вред другому, встретит погибель».

Слова Кришны "сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа" - систематизировать в " конкурентный индивидуализм" или " цепь виктимизации" выраженную в бхога-дхармах и тьяга-дхармах и основанную на двух выше указанных факторах.( невежестве и привязанности)

 «Слушайте меня все внимательно! Воистину говорю вам,что тот, кто поклоняется Мне непосредственно, но пренебрегает Моими Слугами и Преданными,-отверженный негодяй, так он режет Моё ТЕЛО на части. Поклонение такого человека для Меня как горящие угли на Моем теле.»
( Чайтанья-бхагавата , мадхья-кханда, 19.207-208)

Это лишь не большой фрагмент, по выбирал кусками. Не знаю сюда выкладывать или нет, много очень.  Вот "начало" истории. Потратьте 20 минут , их хватит чтоб прочитать все четыре части которые на моей странице вот первая https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...48?pnref=story

С удовольствием бы ознакомился с Вашими материалами.

----------


## VitaliyT

В общих чертах я суть уловил так, что паразитов надо убирать, а созидательным силам давать действовать.
Кстати, то что Вы написали, мы тоже написали другими словами в этой т.н. программе. Возможно, надо этому вопросу уделить больше внимания.
Также есть еще много вопросов, которые желательно осветить, чем более емким, точным, ясным будет этот документ, тем быстрее мы достигнем каких-то результатов. Нам нужно крайне практически мыслить и действовать, без больших теоретических частей. Нужно договариваться о базисных пунктах, по ходу дела их оттачивать и достигать результатов, а именно - набирать большое числе сторонников и поддержки среди преданных, формировать конкретный план действий, ну и воплощать в жизнь.

Давайте вместе созидать. Суть подхода в том, что каждый вносит свою лепту, что-то делает. Мы должны изживать потребительское отношение, и начинать самим создавать ценности. Если мы сумеем объединиться на такой платформе, то будет хороший результат.

----------


## VitaliyT

Напишите сюда, пожалуйста, пока конкретные в сжатой форме тезисы, которые Вы считаете важными, на которые нужно сделать акценты. Именно больше в практической части. Предложите какие-то формы созидательного взаимодействия. На данном этапе мы составляем некий общий документ в гугл вордс.

----------


## VitaliyT

Алексей прабху, прочитал Вашу ссылку в фейсбуке по диагонали. Возможно, позже прочитаю внимательнее. Общая идея понятна, как я выше написал в двух словах суть. Научно это доказывается и законом сохранения энергии. Можете почитать Жульева - основы русской культуры. Там правда очень много воды, но суть уловить можно, которая заключается в том, что мораль и религиозные т.н. правила и принципы суть есть путь к сознанию и путь единения и созидания. В том что Вы написали и есть осознание. Единство всего сущего, осознание целостности. И нам нужно суметь создать рабочие механизмы, которые бы смогли воплотить на практике это единство, сотворчество и осознанное созидание.
Мои поклоны

Мой телефон +79602033069
Напишите мне свой имейл в личку, я Вас добавлю в гугл докс, почитайте что мы там пишем.

----------


## Шринивас дас

> Алексей прабху, прочитал Вашу ссылку в фейсбуке по диагонали. Возможно, позже прочитаю внимательнее. Общая идея понятна, как я выше написал в двух словах суть. Научно это доказывается и законом сохранения энергии. Можете почитать Жульева - основы русской культуры. Там правда очень много воды, но суть уловить можно, которая заключается в том, что мораль и религиозные т.н. правила и принципы суть есть путь к сознанию и путь единения и созидания. В том что Вы написали и есть осознание. Единство всего сущего, осознание целостности. И нам нужно суметь создать рабочие механизмы, которые бы смогли воплотить на практике это единство, сотворчество и осознанное созидание.
> Мои поклоны
> 
> Мой телефон +79602033069
> Напишите мне свой имейл в личку, я Вас добавлю в гугл докс, почитайте что мы там пишем.


Уважаемые вайшнавы, предлагаю изучить следующий документ, чтобы избежать ошибок.

*  *  *
Вот часть статьи Хридаянанды даса Госвами "Джи-Би-Си ИСККОН", посвященная официальному документу "Понимание линий руководства ИСККОН":

8. Понимание линий руководства ИСККОН

Введение

Официальный документ Джи-би-си «Понимание линий руководства ИСККОН» (УИЛА - в русской транскрипции УИЛА - здесь и далее прим. переводчика) утверждает замечательную цель формулирования принципов, следуя которым, руководители и духовные лидеры могут мирно сотрудничать во благо ИСККОН и всего мира . (10)*

10* http://www.scribd.com/doc/97336272/U...-ISKCON-651AE1

УИЛА имеет особое значение. В отличие от закона Джи-би-си, который неуклюже трактуется разными лидерами уже на протяжении четырех десятилетий, УИЛА однозначно объясняет нынешнюю концепцию Джи-би-си по управлению ИСККОН и исполнительной власти, в частности, относительно двух величайших сил ИСККОН: гуру и менеджеров. УИЛА устанавливает правила для единой, упорядоченной иерархии авторитетов ИСККОН с Джи-би-си на вершине. 

Именно в этом процессе изложения иерархии власти ИСККОН Джи-би-си выдвигает свою собственную интерпретацию наказа Прабхупады о том, что Джи-би-си является главным руководящим органом ИСККОН. Я объясняю здесь, что: 

а) существует более чем один способ толковать этот наказ; и 

б) интерпретация Джи-би-си, в той форме, в которой мы находим её в УИЛА, должна быть уточнена и приближена к наставлениям Прабхупады касательно управления ИСККОН. 

Позвольте мне подчеркнуть, что любая стоящая интерпретация наказа Прабхупады касательно Джи-би-си должна отображать, что Джи-би-си является окончательным управляющим органом ИСККОН. Ставить под сомнение некоторые аспекты интерпретации этого наказа, которую дают Джи-би-си, не значит оспаривать сам наказ. Моя критика не направлена на основы системы Джи-би-си и не имеет целью поддержать тех, кто выступает против этой системы. Скорее, это попытка восстановить в ИСККОН наилучший баланс между иерархией и равенством. 

Давайте сначала рассмотрим, как видение Прабхупады властных отношений в ИСККОН согласовывается с западным пониманием коллективного разума. 


Общественный разум 

Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивал, что преданные ИСККОН заняты добровольным служением, и поэтому их следует уважать и обращаться с ними доброжелательно. 

«... служение нужно совершать, сотрудничая друг с другом. Таково наше желание. Каждый должен помнить о том, что мы служим Кришне и что преданный рядом тоже служит Кришне. А поскольку он служит Кришне, он -- не мой слуга; он - мой господин. Это всегда следует помнить. Поэтому мы обращаемся к другим, говоря: - Прабху, вы - мой господин! Мы никогда не обращаемся говоря, Ты -- мой слуга [Беседа - 24 ноября 1976]. 
Точно так же: «Наши лидеры должны быть осторожны, чтобы не уничтожить дух энтузиазма в служении, по своей природе являющийся спонтанным и добровольным. Проявить в других спонтанный дух любовного служения - это и есть искусство управления ... Но где взять много опытных менеджеров?» [Письмо Карандхаре - 22 декабря 1972 года]. 
Шрила Прабхупада также учил тому, что Джи-би-си должен руководствоваться справедливой конституцией и действовать разумным образом. 

Стэнфордская энциклопедия философии определяет общественный разум как принцип, который «требует, чтобы моральные или политические правила, регулирующие нашу общую жизнь, были в каком-то смысле оправданными или приемлемыми для ... тех лиц, которые этим правилам должны подчиняться». 
Очевидно, что ИСККОН нуждается в мире и равновесии между теми, кто находится в структуре власти ИСККОН, -- теми, кто обладает властью, и теми, кто находится вне управленческой системы, т.е. теми, кем управляют и даже против кого действует власть. Разумеется, менеджеры и управляемые порой будут иметь разные точки зрения, потребности и приоритеты. 

Общественный разум - это концепция, согласно которой те, кто правит, должны убедить тех, кем управляют, что правила и законы, «регулирующие нашу общую жизнь», являются разумными и оправданными. В противном случае правители действуют как простые тираны, управляя обществом с помощью угроз и принуждений. Общественный разум подразумевает, что правители обязаны убедить разумных граждан в том, что законы общества являются справедливыми и необходимыми ограничениями свободы личности. Это особенно важно в таком обществе, как ИСККОН, который претендует или стремится стать брахманическим обществом. 

УИЛА пытается убедить нас принять определенную концепцию власти в ИСККОН. В этом смысле мы должны приветствовать искренние усилия Джи-би-си по привлечению общественного разума. Подобно тому, как Джи-би-си в меру своих возможностей выполнил свой долг, я выполню свой, как член общества ИСККОН, отвечая на их претензии. 

Обязанность Джи-би-си состоит в том, чтобы показать нам, что установленные ими правила, которые априори ограничивают нашу свободу - необходимы, разумны, справедливы и полезны. Джи-би-си пытается сделать это в УИЛА. Насколько он преуспел в этом - тема данного раздела моей статьи. 

В УИЛА, Джи-би-си утверждает: «Когда мы используем слово «авторитет» в контексте управленческой структуры, мы имеем в виду не абсолютную, непогрешимую власть, такую как, например, авторитет писаний, а наказ организовать проповедническое движение, так чтобы это соответствовало указаниям Шрилы Прабхупады». 

УИЛА представляет большую ценность, но также несет в себе проблемы, которые необходимо обсудить. Таким образом, я совместно с Джи-би-си участвую в процессе формирования общественного разума. Это необходимо, потому что в отношении осуществления власти в ИСККОН этот диалог объединяет и уравновешивает взгляды изнутри и снаружи, и поэтому помогает лидерам прийти к объективным выводам о том, что лучше для общества, в чем, на самом деле, заключается наказ лидерам и как они могут наилучшим образом выполнить этот наказ. 

Подробнее тут:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18089

Ваш слуга в служении Шриле Прабхупаде 
Шринивас дас. 108srinivas@mail.ru

----------


## VitaliyT

Шринивас прабху, мои поклоны
Я добавил Вашу почту в гугл докс. там негмейловская почта добавляется только для просмотра. Можно вместе создавать этот коллективный разум и плоды нашего коллективного понимания. Вырабатывать механизмы и планы. Можно в скайпе создать рабочую группу для обсуждения дополнительно. Если кто-то возьмет на себя эту роль будет отлично. Не пытайтесь создать вертикаль. Давайте просто сотрудничать открыто и разумно. Все само уложится как надо, если просто делать правильно.
Мой скайп v1tsay.

----------


## VitaliyT

Что касается "общественного договора", то этот момент уже вписан в нескольких местах и учитывается. Безусловно, организация должна быть для людей, а не люди для организации.

----------


## Denis Grechka

Харе Кришна!
Меня зовут Девин Гречка
Живу в Москве
Интересно посильное участие в такого рода проекте
Мой e-mail: eco84952261357@gmail.com
Skype: 89852261357

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Денис, спасибо за сотрудничество.
Мой скайп: arddjuna
Мои заметки о единстве:
Заметки о Единстве:

1 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...48?pnref=story
2 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...74?pnref=story
3 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...86096218101559
4 часть - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Рекомендую потратить 30 минут на ознакомление. Там в основном философская составляющая, но правильное понимание это основа, практические детали вторичны и возникают сами собой. Сегодня надеюсь дописать еще одну часть философского обоснования. Будет нектар. Главное информационную прошивку в организации восстановить до уровня видения Ачарии, и тогда очень скоро мы сможем сказать : " Прабхупада, Земля наша!" , а Он ответит : " Молодец Тамал, иди отдыхай.".

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18259 - Кто и зачем изменил Конституцию Ассоциации на русском языке.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Харе Кришна!
> Меня зовут Девин Гречка
> Живу в Москве
> Интересно посильное участие в такого рода проекте
> Мой e-mail: eco84952261357@gmail.com
> Skype: 89852261357


Харе Кришна
Такого скайпа нет, это видимо телефон.
записали данные, спасибо

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Необходимы специалисты в IT, блокчейне и криптографии, которые могут провести анализ данной платформы, и систематизировать полученные данные в контексте создания "стартап" города вайшнавов согласно 5 и 6 целей Исккон. Напоминаем, что мы используя принцип "аджагара врити", не участвуем в предлагаемых криптосообществом финансовых проектах.

https://avatarnetwork.io/

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Общая схема программного документа :

Цель: 
Пурушартха : дхарма, артха, кама, мокша, шудха-бхакти

Метод:

Личная реализация через коллективное сотрудничество.

Инструменты : 

гьяна + юкта вайрагья = вигьяна

Ждем конструктивной критики, при коллективном согласии начинаем совместную детализацию документа.

Еще более обобщенная схема:

Цель: Пурушартха.

Метод : Вайшнава ашрайя

Инструмент: гьяна и юкта-вайрагья

----------


## Anadiram das

> Приглашаем к сотрудничеству людей, готовых участвовать в развитии ИСККОН на профессиональной основе.
> Под ИСККОН мы понимаем сообщество людей, принявших миссию Шрилы Прабхупады и следующих его наставлениям.
> Под развитием ИСККОН мы понимаем рост числа людей, присоединившихся к миссии и активно поддерживающих ее.
> 
> Нам интересны люди:
> 1. Зрелые, получившие жизненный опыт в бизнесе и управлении.
> 2. Молодые, готовые учиться и получать зрелый опыт под руководством опытных наставников.
> 3. Способные ясно и понятно излагать свои мысли.
> 4. Способные выслушивать мнение других и конструктивно обсуждать его.
> ...


  Доброго всем Харе Кришна! немного непонятна Ваша идея,???   те же самые темы кстати обсуждаются и в Руководящем совете Российского ИСККОН(немного в других формулировках правда),тем более всё это формулируется гораздо короче и более ёмко, в принципах Сат Санги(Садху Махараджа) и в книге "Размышления над миссией Шрилы Прабхупады"(Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами) 
Вы знакомы с этими трудами? если ещё нет то очень рекомендую ознакомится, для общего развития и понимания вектора развития Российского ИСККОН
  просто не очень хотелось бы, что бы преданные действовали как в той басне, про лебедя рака и щуку...
  в принципе всё уже дано для развития, нужно только взять...

  P.S.мои поклоны, рад, что есть ещё живые преданные с живыми идеями, это нужно обсуждать. только в Сат Санге родиться истина. как только мы научимся быть в месте, мы сможем думать вместе, а научившись думать вместе, мы сможем действовать вместе! всем удачи в начинаниях.
 если кому то интересны вышеобозначенные труды, могу скинуть в цифровом виде.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Anadiram прабху, Харе Кришна! 

Вы не могли бы в рамках информационного метаболизма обозначить тут схематично суть подхода двух перечисленных вами книг? 

Мы стараемся не отсылать друг друга к разным источникам , а обмениваться уже систематизированной информацией. Спасибо вам за сотрудничество. Может мы могли как нибудь познакомиться в скайпе? Мой скайп arddjuna. Я нахожусь в Москве, где у нас сформировалась активная группа. Мы планируем в ближайшее воскресенье встречу в храме, если вы тоже рядом, то могли бы пригласить и вас. 

Сейчас необходимы преданные, которые бы могли взять на себя разработку проекта Единого Профсоюза всех финансирующих проповедь преданных, чтобы дальнейшее развитие имело системный характер, осуществляемый каждым работающим вайшнавом. Гуру, саньяси и брахмачари, как и положенно в естественной среде станут полностью зависимыми от общества преданных, которое будет формировать " гос. заказ" на количество и качество представителей этих трех институтов ИСККОН, направляя их деятельность в необходимом для себя направлении, соответствующем Бхагавате. Таким образом мы соберем всю кровь (ресурсы) Исккон в один организм. Все пожертвования и доходы храмов, саньяси, гуру и брахмачари должны будут направляться в профсоюз защищенный от централизации принципами технологии блогчейн и криптографии. 

На необходимость такого профсоюзного принципа управления указывает утвержденный Бхагаватой принцип вайшнава ашрайи и анугатьи. Так же на такой принцип указывает ведический принцип, при котором брахман, саньяси или брахмачари обязан до захода солнца раздать обществу все полученные им за день ресурсы. Формирование профсоюза в короткий срок позволит нам объединить уже имеющиеся громадные финансовые потоки в храмах Индии, которые сейчас уходят в неизвестном нам направлении. 

Я несколько лет путешествовал по храмам ИСККОН в Индии, в частности какое то время служил в ашраме брахмачари в Бомбейском храме Джуху. Такой финансовой мощи как там, я не встречал больше нигде. Представьте себе нескончаемый поток из миллинов религиозных индусов и туристов оставляющих там миллионы долларов ежедневно. Там один ашрам брахмачари составляет многоэтажное здание с несколькими лифтами. Там одна из самых дорогих гостиниц в окрестностях с номерами по тысяче долларов за сутки. Когда вы заходите в кафе, то барная стойка находящаяся на противоположном конце зала практически не видна из за размеров самого зала, в котором проходят банкеты и свадьбы. По периметру храма располагаются вышки с вооруженной охраной.

 При этом не один преданный не знает ни состояние баланса данного храма, ни структуру расходования им средств. Об аудиторских проверках не было и речи. Мало того, когда я общался на предмет сотрудничества с руководством храма во Вриндаване и спрашивал у них, почему они до сих пор не смогли обеспечить ежедневную смену ковров в храмовой комнате, то они ответили мне, что все финансы Кришна Баларам мандира уходят в тот самый храм в Джуху в бомбее, на вопрос "почему?" они не смогли ответить, но ковры поменяли. Позже из разговоров с разными преданными я узнал ( по их словам) , что руководство Исккон в Индии находится в сильной зависимости от мафиозно-политических структур, представители которых вооруженные автоматическим оружием, регулярно средь бела дня открыто приезжают в храмы за своей данью ввиде битком набитых мешков с деньгами. 

То есть социальное Тело Ачарии ( Исккон- мое тело) кишит сейчас все возможными паразитами в самых разных формах. Мы хотим использовать принцип Вайшнава Ашрайи в сочетании с технологиями децентрализации, чтоб очистить ИСККОН от таких паразитов, направив всю его кровь (ресурсы) на системное служение Кришне, через цепочку от обусловленного живого существа до Самого Бхагавана.

Согласно тактики ведения боевых действий первым стратегическим приоритетным объектом являются СМИ, поэтому мы обратились к руководству с просьбой передать данный интернет ресурс под коллективное управление в системе блокчейн. В качестве одного из аргументов мы использовали грубейшее  нарушение со стороны нынешнего  узко централизованного руководства форума, не совместимое ( как мы считаем) с их дальнейшим пребыванием здесь , в качестве единственных руководителей. Подробнее об этом нарушении Вы можете прочитать тут http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18259

 После децентрализации управления данным форумом, мы так же децентрализуем руководство по назначению лекторов и формата лекций на всех вьясасанах. То есть общество Вайшнавов само будет заказывать нужную ему для органического развития музыку. Обращайтесь ко мне в скайп, с удовольствием пообщаюсь с Вами.

Ваш смиренный слуга. 
Мой скайп : arddjuna

Заметки о Единстве:

1 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...48?pnref=story
2 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...74?pnref=story
3 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...86096218101559
4 часть - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Игорь123

> Позже из разговоров с разными преданными я узнал ( по их словам) , что руководство Исккон в Индии находится в сильной зависимости от мафиозно-политических структур, представители которых вооруженные автоматическим оружием, регулярно средь бела дня открыто приезжают в храмы за своей данью ввиде битком набитых мешков с деньгами.


  Если это правда и если это обнародовать  - то это очень действенный метод превращения верующих в атеистов.

----------


## Denis Grechka

Харе Кришна! 
Мне скиньте пожалуйста тексты.
или ссылки 
eco84952261357@gmail.com

----------


## Viktor24

> Доброго всем Харе Кришна! немного непонятна Ваша идея,???   те же самые темы кстати обсуждаются и в Руководящем совете Российского ИСККОН(немного в других формулировках правда),тем более всё это формулируется гораздо короче и более ёмко, в принципах Сат Санги(Садху Махараджа) и в книге "Размышления над миссией Шрилы Прабхупады"(Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами) 
> Вы знакомы с этими трудами? если ещё нет то очень рекомендую ознакомится, для общего развития и понимания вектора развития Российского ИСККОН
>   просто не очень хотелось бы, что бы преданные действовали как в той басне, про лебедя рака и щуку...
>   в принципе всё уже дано для развития, нужно только взять...
> 
>   P.S.мои поклоны, рад, что есть ещё живые преданные с живыми идеями, это нужно обсуждать. только в Сат Санге родиться истина. как только мы научимся быть в месте, мы сможем думать вместе, а научившись думать вместе, мы сможем действовать вместе! всем удачи в начинаниях.
>  если кому то интересны вышеобозначенные труды, могу скинуть в цифровом виде.


Харе Кришна, прабху! Спасибо за добрые пожелания  :smilies: 
Чтобы у нас получился конструтивный диалог, если вам что-то не понятно в нашем предложении, задайт мне вопрос и я постараюсь на него ответить.

Было бы здорова, если бы вы смогли озвучить нам здесь, какие именно темы обсуждаются в РС. Если не возможно все, но хотя бы что-то для примера. Очень хочеться понять, что мы говорим действительно об одних и тех же вещах, а не примерно на что-то подобное. 

У меня было несколько бесед с участниками РС, где я смог задать вопросы, на интересующие меня темы, но к сожалению, не смог получить на них ответы. Может быть вы что-нибудь нам разъясните?

Для пример вот ссылка на одну из бесед на этом форуме: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=17378

Я с вами абсолютно согласен, что "всё уже дано для развития, нужно только взять...". Но здесь все же, это так же требует пояснения: "что дано" и "что взять". Потому-что, если под этим каждый понимает какие-то свои вещи, то и полаю результаты у всех будут разные. Тоже уточните, пожалуйста этот момент.  

Предложенные вами книги не читал. Но как только будет возможность, обязательно ознакомлюсь с ними.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> мы обратились к руководству с просьбой передать данный интернет ресурс под коллективное управление в системе блокчейн. В качестве одного из аргументов мы использовали грубейшее  нарушение со стороны нынешнего  узко централизованного руководства форума, не совместимое ( как мы считаем) с их дальнейшим пребыванием здесь , в качестве единственных руководителей. Подробнее об этом нарушении Вы можете прочитать тут http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18259


Вы хотя бы понимаете, что http://www.krishna.ru/ и http://www.forum.krishna.ru/ - это две совершенно разные структуры с разными командами? 

Тот ошибочный перевод Конституции ИСККОН сделан кем-то из новичков и не проверен старшими. Управляют тем сайтом, скорее всего, кто-то из московского ашрама брахмачари. Поэтому (это показательно) пропущена фраза про работу в СК, а оставлена только фраза про проповедь. Я давно требую, чтоб все переводы подписывались, и как показывает этот случай, теперь уже надо подписывать, кто проверил перевод, чтобы было понятно, с кого спрашивать. Позиционировался тот сайт как "Вайшнавская энциклопедия", а по факту стал площадкой для Москвы и москвичей, и пишут там много начинающие преданные, это так их вдохновляет их руководство ) 

Кто кем руководит, не понимаете, замечания в свою сторону сменить стиль игнорируете, жалуетесь вообще не на тех... и требуете, чтобы целый сайт http://www.krishna.ru/ передали под ваш  руководство? ) и просите об этом его же руководство?  это ваша тактика ? 





> После децентрализации управления данным форумом, мы так же децентрализуем руководство по назначению лекторов и формата лекций на всех вьясасанах.


На всех? ))))

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> При этом не один преданный не знает ни состояние баланса данного храма, ни структуру расходования им средств. Об аудиторских проверках не было и речи. Мало того, когда я общался на предмет сотрудничества с руководством храма во Вриндаване и спрашивал у них, почему они до сих пор не смогли обеспечить ежедневную смену ковров в храмовой комнате, то они ответили мне, что все финансы Кришна Баларам мандира уходят в тот самый храм в Джуху в бомбее, на вопрос "почему?" они не смогли ответить, но ковры поменяли. Позже из разговоров с разными преданными я узнал ( по их словам) , что руководство Исккон в Индии находится в сильной зависимости от мафиозно-политических структур, представители которых вооруженные автоматическим оружием, регулярно средь бела дня открыто приезжают в храмы за своей данью ввиде битком набитых мешков с деньгами. 
> То есть социальное Тело Ачарии ( Исккон- мое тело) кишит сейчас все возможными паразитами в самых разных формах. Мы хотим использовать принцип Вайшнава Ашрайи в сочетании с технологиями децентрализации, чтоб очистить ИСККОН от таких паразитов, направив всю его кровь (ресурсы) на системное служение Кришне, через цепочку от обусловленного живого существа до Самого Бхагавана.


Харе Кришна! Вы тут написали достаточно много, причем такого, что часть  можно отнести к передаче неподтвержденных слухов, часть к вайшнава - апарадхам, а что-то вообще не рекомендуется читать людям со слабой верой в Кришну. Наш принцип - служение духовному учителю, служение вайшнавам. Есть большие сомнения, что Вы действуете под авторитетным руководством. Если это не так - докажите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Про новый  сайт Кришна.ру на форуме было много обсуждений 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=16232

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post148181

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=15284

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Харе Кришна!




> Вы хотя бы понимаете, что http://www.krishna.ru/ и http://www.forum.krishna.ru/ - это две совершенно разные структуры с разными командами?


- Для максимально точного понимания чего либо и оптимальной эффективности любой деятельности, Ведами рекомендуется принцип сат-санги и вайшнава ашрайи. Осуществив этот принцип даже в небольших масштабах, как видите наше коллективное понимание относительно указанных вами деталей стало прозрачней. Если мы масштабируем данный  принцип до уровня всего Общества и распространим его по всем направлениям, то мы получим максимальную оптимизацию процесса, в том числе и работы московского ашрама брахмачари, на который вы указали как на источник рассматриваемой проблемы. 

Этот орган, если вы имеете ввиду Ашрам Бхактиведанты - изначально формировался  как "мозг" МОСК в России. Как видите результат работы "мозга" в отрыве от сат-санги с остальным телом привел в конце концов к полной дезориентации, выраженной в не способности "мозга" осуществлять адекватный анализ направления развития, указанного в Конституции, с последующей трансляцией ложного вектора всему Обществу. Если мозг теряет связь с обеспечивающем его питательными веществами телом, то начинается кислородное голодание и возникают различные галлюцинации, уже на этапе которых весь организм может упасть и потерять Сознание. В какой то точке временной шкалы при отсутствии такой жизненно необходимой связи, весь организм вместе с мозгом погибает. Ярким социальным отражением такого феномена, является смерть индивидуализировавшегося духовенства в революционной России начала 20-ого века. Данный прецедент может побудить нас не повторять прошлых ошибок и действовать "органично" - по принципам внешне децентрализованной вайшнава-ашрайи и сат санги, абсолютно выгодных для каждого члена Общества преданных , а следовательно и для Кришны.




> Я давно требую, чтоб все переводы подписывались, и как показывает этот случай, теперь уже надо подписывать, кто проверил перевод, чтобы было понятно, с кого спрашивать.


Предлагаем в рамках сотрудничества требовать вместе. То о чем вы говорите, есть ни что иное как технология блокчейн, позволяющая "вечно" хранить на всех компьютерах планеты  историю любых действий и изменений, с возможностью постоянного анализа и коллективной корректировки. Данная технология позволяет эффективно обеспечивать коллективное управление и ответственность в самых разных сферах жизни, вплоть до защиты от взломов сетевых программ управления пассажирскими самолетами, уже активно применяющимися в настоящее время. 

Вот самый краткий обзор возможностей технологии blockchain - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd_vEKcIHtw&t=35s 

Весьма символично то, что внешне децентрализованная blockchain, является противоположной " the chain of victimization" -  цепи виктимизации или конкурентного индивидуализма, централизованной аханкарой и базирующейся на пяти формах невежествах созданных Брахмой, а так же карме. Как мы знаем Шрила Прабхупада возвел в священный закон трансформацию " the chain of victimization" в вайшнава ашрайю, техническим отражением которой и является blockchain. Очевидным подтверждением рациональности такого указания Прабхупады, является то, что за пол века попыток "сотрудничества" в рамках " the chain of victimization", мы даже не пришли к пониманию Конституции Шрилы Прабхупады, в которой содержаться практические наставления Гуру, а ведь от качества их выполнения зависит успех нашей духовной жизни. 


ачарйера мата йеи, сеи мата сара
танра аджна лагхи’ чале, сеи та’ асра

"Наказ Духовного Учителя — это действующее начало духовной жизни. Любой, кто преступает указание духовного учителя, немедленно становится бесполезным." -ЧЧ ади 12.10



> Кто кем руководит, не понимаете


Вы правы, не понимаю, наверное так же как и вы, поэтому пытаемся побудить преданных к сотрудничеству, при котором абсолютно все протекающие процессы будут прозрачны и понятны каждому.




> замечания в свою сторону сменить стиль игнорируете


Ну во первых, глупо бы было делать ставку на принцип сат санги и при этом не пользоваться его преимуществами, заглядывая в зеркало конструктивной критики вайшнавов, поэтому мы всегда стараемся ориентироваться на советы и замечания вайшнавов, олицетворяющих собой "Садху", так же мы используем две остальные системы - " Гуру и Шастры", опираясь в своем "стиле" на эти три инструмента. 




> жалуетесь вообще не на тех...


Те, кому жалуемся специально освобождены от остальных общественных работ и получают пищу от  общества, для того чтобы решать подобные вопросы, разбираясь во всех деталях. Суть обращения заключается не в указании на личность или группу, а на факт противоправного деяния.




> и требуете, чтобы целый сайт http://www.krishna.ru/ передали под ваш  руководство? ) и просите об этом его же руководство?  это ваша тактика ?


С чего вы это взяли? У меня лично нет для этого достаточного технического образования, даже при всем желании я бы не справился с такой задачей, тем более что вектор развития в другом, а именно в коллективном управлении в рамках блокчейн, заключающем в себе эффективный принцип единства в многообразии. 




> На всех? ))))


Так точно  :smilies:   Спасибо Вам за информационное сотрудничество. Женская энергия является самой мощной силой способной воздействовать на мужчин, поэтому если бы вы задействовали ее вместе с нами в совместном диалоге с Обществом, то процесс приобрел бы совершенно иную скорость, а ведь время это самый ценный ресурс этого мира.Сам Кришна покоряется Йога Майи в ее женском аспекте, поэтому не зря говорят, что Миром правят женщины. Практически не возможно воздействовать на ложное эго мужчины, даже создавая целые тома слов основанных на самых авторитетных источниках, но стоит женщине сказать лишь одно слово "хочу" - и мужчина тут же с чистой преданностью "овеществляет" её желание. Поэтому мы призываем всех женщин мобилизоваться у этой черты, к которой Время, будучи олицетворением Самого Кришны, подводит нас, возлагая на каждого значительную ответственность и создавая значительные перспективы.  

Спасибо за сотрудничество.
Мой скайп: arddjuna
Статьи о единстве:

1 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...48?pnref=story
2 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...74?pnref=story
3 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...86096218101559
4 часть - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Харе Кришна! Вы тут написали достаточно много, причем такого, что часть  можно отнести к передаче неподтвержденных слухов, часть к вайшнава - апарадхам, а что-то вообще не рекомендуется читать людям со слабой верой в Кришну. Наш принцип - служение духовному учителю, служение вайшнавам. Есть большие сомнения, что Вы действуете под авторитетным руководством. Если это не так - докажите.


Харе Кришна. Мы сейчас дописываем материал, касающийся в том числе, обозначенных вами тем. Чтобы что то доказывать необходимо обоюдное утверждение определений. Пока мы составляем материал, вы могли бы медитативно изложить ваши определения понятий: 



> Наш принцип - служение духовному учителю





> служение вайшнавам





> под авторитетным руководством


спасибо за сотрудничество.
Мой скайп: arddjuna
Статьи о Единстве:

1 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...48?pnref=story
2 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...74?pnref=story
3 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...86096218101559
4 часть - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> в том числе и работы московского ашрама брахмачари, на который вы указали как на источник рассматриваемой проблемы.


Я сказала "скорее всего". Можно было только предположить. 





> Ашрам Бхактиведанты - изначально формировался  как "мозг" МОСК в России. Как видите результат работы "мозга" в отрыве от сат-санги с остальным телом привел в конце концов к полной дезориентации, выраженной в не способности "мозга" осуществлять адекватный анализ направления развития, указанного в Конституции, с последующей трансляцией ложного вектора всему Обществу.


Управление обществом, состоящим в основном из грихастх, не является дхармой брахмачари. Старшие брахмачари могут воспитывать и обучать только подопечных брахмачари. Руководить же религиозным социумом в целом может иерархия "старейшин", взрослых опытных людей - это старшие семейные пары грихастх либо ванапрастх. Санньяси могут руководить группами тех, кого они вдохновляют и ведут в духовной жизни.   

Мозг - это брахманы (деление по варнам), а брахманы - вовсе не обязательно брахмачари (деление по ашрамам).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Данная технология позволяет эффективно обеспечивать коллективное управление и ответственность в самых разных сферах жизни, вплоть до защиты от взломов сетевых программ управления пассажирскими самолетами, уже активно применяющимися в настоящее время.


Возможно, вам надо использовать этот наглядный простой пример, чтобы уметь популярно объяснять свою идею. Очень мало у кого найдется время, чтобы пробираться к сути вашего послания через дебри интеллектуальных терминов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Есть большие сомнения, что Вы действуете под авторитетным руководством.


Насколько я вижу по постам в других разделах, они ищут это авторитетное для себя руководство, проявленных брахманов.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Харе Кришна.



> Управление обществом, состоящим в основном из грихастх, не является дхармой брахмачари. Старшие брахмачари могут воспитывать и обучать только подопечных брахмачари. Руководить же религиозным социумом в целом может иерархия "старейшин", взрослых опытных людей - это старшие семейные пары грихастх либо ванапрастх. Санньяси могут руководить группами тех, кого они вдохновляют и ведут в духовной жизни.


Институционально классически брахмачари это просто студент, который естественно до окончания обучения и сдачи экзаменов не обладает достаточной квалификацией для организации управления, разве что он может в рамках практики участвовать в тех или иных проектах под руководством специалиста, например проводить какие то научные работы связанные со стратегией развития и управления. В Кали Югу мы имеем тысячи половозрелых мужчин в качестве брахмачари во всем ИСККОН, объективно не несущих никакой существенной социальной пользы. С хранением и предоставлением необходимой информации гораздо эффективней справляется более экономичные Гугл и Яндекс. Расширение проповеди без приоритета в углубление науки Сознания Кришны, вся суть которой составляют социальные взаимоотношения, было запрещенно Прабхупадой еще почти 50 лет назад в его письме : 

"«СЕЙЧАС у нас уже много учеников и так много храмов, но я боюсь, что если мы будем продолжать расширяться таким образом, мы ослабеем и постепенно всё будет потеряно. Это как молоко: мы можем разбавлять его водой всё больше и больше чтобы обмануть клиента, но в конце концов, оно просто перестанет быть молоком. Лучше сейчас же начать очень интенсивно кипятить молоко и таким образом сделать его густым и сладким. Это наилучший процесс.Поэтому давайте сосредоточимся на обучении наших преданных, давая им глубокое образование в НАУКЕ Сознания Кришны" - (Письмо Ш.Прабхупады. 22.06.1972 г.).

Если, мы опираемся на свое или чужое мнение в вопросах вектора развития, вместо того, чтобы следовать анугатьи по стопам Сампрадаи, то рано или поздно, как и говорил Прабхупада, в ИСККОН останутся одни психологи, астрологи, йоги и прочие материалисты, задающие вопрос : " А кто такой Бхактиведанта Свами, нам никогда о нем не рассказывали проповедники" , не говоря уже о знании и понимании ими Конституции Ачарии. 

Брахмачари ашрамы могут стать сейчас хорошим инструментом разработки и донесения всех необходимых схем развития. К примеру, чтоб создать презентацию эффективности использования блогчейна у меня одного уйдет несколько месяцев, либо это будет очень ресурсно затратно. В то время как в резиденции Госвами Махараджа в Юрлово сидит 50 здоровых по большей части образованных взрослых мужчин, чья деятельность никак не связанна сейчас с нашей повседневной жизнью, и с жизнью всех кого я знаю. Если мы коллективно обратимся к этим товарищам, то у нас есть все шансы в короткие сроки получить на руки все презентации, проекты, схемы, координационный центр, подходящий интернет ресурс и тд. Такие, освобожденные от общественных работ люди с подходящей кшатрийской и брахманической природой могут представлять из себя, научный институт или законодательную палату, а все общество преданных в перечисленных Вами категориях будет являться Парламентом конструктивно критикующим, дорабатывающим и утверждающим их проекты. При этом вектор разработок и вообще всей деятельности такого органа должен задаваться Парламентом, то есть обществом. Все эти обозначения, "Парламент" , " должны", "контроль" - это просто костыли, необходимые на первое время для опоры до времени первых практических реализаций и создания достаточной системы социального жизнеобеспечения, рост которой будет все больше высвобождать наше время в сторону совместного планирования. Командная игра- дело не простое но эффективное, и кроме того у нас нет других вариантов. Кришна не принимает от нас приватные танцы, ему нравится коллективный синхронный танец бхаратанатьям.

Нам то по существу надо составить коллективную петицию хотя бы Кришнананде прабху, чтоб он  передал ее Госвами Махараджу, или же ему напрямую. Весь каркас проекта реализации Конституционных задач уже готов в ментальном варианте, для его детализации и оформления необходимо как раз примерно 50 человек. Если мы сейчас начнем такую разработку, то до открытия Маяпурского Храма, там уже будет построена вся необходимая для первого "старт-ап" города инфраструктура и достигнуты необходимые договоренности с правительством. Оттуда мы сможем за несколько пятилеток поднести Прабхупаде всю эту Планету, параллельно почитая её, как махапрасад и, как говорится, с чувством выполненного долга, отправится в новые игры вслед за своим Ачарией.



> Насколько я вижу по постам в других разделах, они ищут это авторитетное для себя руководство, проявленных брахманов.


С превеликим удовольствием бы стали инструментом любого человека или людей, имеющих  детальный план реализации Конституционных задач, или хотя бы имеющих человеческий ресурс для детализации того, что есть у нас. Тут в принципе никакой премудрости нет, как и сказано в шастрах, проводим полную аналогию человеческого тела вплоть до элементарных его частиц с социумом, формируем на основе полученной аналогии закон и все социально экономические принципы, далее или параллельно, посредством координационного центра связи формируем информационный метаболизм в рамках подходящей для этого интернет платформы. Затем в рамках этой же платформы приходим к общественному договору согласия с разработанным законом и социально экономическими принципами, после этого в рамках этой же платформы создаем бизнес план и реализовываем его, предварительно проведя полную инвентаризацию ресурсов организации и анализ ее бюджета. 

Деталий уже имеется много. Вот в качестве примера, для предотвращения коррупции и децентрализации финансовых артерий, мы можем заключить договор со всеми Индийскими  храмами Исккон, об использовании ими вместо ящиков для пожертвований и личного приема средств копюроприемники с функцией оплаты через смартфон, подобные технологии или кассовые аппараты будут использоваться так же на храмовом рынке. Веб камеры обеспечат удаленный мониторинг. Постепенно в товарно-денежных отношениях с внешним миром, мы полностью перейдем на свою собственную криптовалюту, весь объем которой будет рассредотачиваться между каждом заключившим общественный договор преданным, это сделает невозможным контроль финансовой артерии из вне, посредством влияния на индивидуальные корпоративные элементы, как это происходит сейчас. Представьте что вы какой нибудь корумпированный чиновник, или генерал армии или просто участник индийского ОПГ, у которого прям под носом, какой то тощий саньяси чудак, пропускает через себя по миллиону долларов в неделю. При этом он является полностью публичной фигурой, которой еще и по статусу не положенна достаточная вооруженная охрана. Это самая легкая добыча которую только можно представить, причем у преданного нет абсолютно никакого шанса привлечь какие то силы для противостояния этим бандитам, потому что те, при недостаточности собственного влияния, 100% будут действовать анонимно, склоняя его к сотрудничеству. Отравить, застрелить, подорвать, поджеч человека, который постоянно на виду, постоянно принимает приготовленную кем то пищу и постоянно доступен - простая задача для любого рядового солдата или бандита. 

Технология блокчейн настраивается таким образом, что вся собственность, финансы (криптовалюта), власть, сми, программно  распределены между всеми участниками договора( смарт контракта). То есть все это принадлежит всем вместе и никому в отдельности, как в организме человека. Для воздействия на ресурс любого участника злоумышленнику придется одновременно воздействовать на тысячи рассредоточенных по всему миру людей, что невозможно. И не один участник системы, не сможет израсходовать хранящиеся у него средства в отрыве от всех остальных участников договора. Для этих функций используется технология смарт контракт. 

Вот в качестве образца можно использовать платформу Avatar, там собраны самые передовые технологии доверия и децентрализации, в блоге много всего интересного. https://avatarnetwork.io/

спасибо за сотрудничество.
Мой скайп: arddjuna
Статьи о Единстве:

1 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...48?pnref=story
2 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...74?pnref=story
3 часть - https://www.facebook.com/alexey.boga...86096218101559
4 часть - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Viktor24

Предложение о сотрудничестве все еще остается в силе!
Есть прекрасная возможность сделать что-то замечательное для миссии Шрилы Прабхупады!
Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Предложение о сотрудничестве все еще остается в силе!
> Есть прекрасная возможность сделать что-то замечательное для миссии Шрилы Прабхупады!
> Присоединяйтесь!


"Дайви Варнашрама как она есть. Социальная Монархия. Органическое единство. " 7 целей Исккон". "50%". Конституция Ассоциации. Цепь Виктимизации. Кто виноват и что делать. Кто Гуру.  Кто "кали в одеждах саньяси". Перспективы развития и опасность деградации. Обо всем этом и многом другом читаем в последней статье "Дайви Варнашрама как она есть. Социальная Монархия. 50%. Часть 2." Доступной на Фейсбук по ссылке: 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/alexe...7738429270671/ 

Если ссылка не работает мой аккаунт Фейсбук с данной статьей https://www.facebook.com/alexey.bogatoff. Так же меня можно найти в общедоступной группе "объявления бхакт" , имя аккаунта Alexey Bogatoff город Москва. 

Так же данная информация из двух частей доступна на этом форуме в этой теме http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...=18207&page=12 Смотрим 2 последних самых больших сообщения. Тема выбрана исключительно лишь в связи участием в ней многих разумных вайшнавов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Такие, освобожденные от общественных работ люди с подходящей кшатрийской и брахманической природой могут представлять из себя, научный институт или законодательную палату, а все общество преданных в перечисленных Вами категориях будет являться Парламентом конструктивно критикующим, дорабатывающим и утверждающим их проекты. При этом вектор разработок и вообще всей деятельности такого органа должен задаваться Парламентом, то есть обществом.


Такое впечатление, что вы считаете что ИСККОН - это отдельное государство. 

Я уже написала, зрелым духовным обществом могут управлять только опытные зрелые состоявшиеся люди, старейшины. Если вы этого не понимаете, это ваша проблема. 

Если есть нуждающиеся в помощи новенькие преданные - им помогают старшие и опытные, вот и все. Никто не будет тратить время, "критиковать и дорабатывать законотворчество брахмачари" - когда все и так понятно опытным грихастхам и ванапрастхам. Брахмачари не могут регулировать жизнь семейных людей, как и не должны решать их проблемы, - это не их Дхарма. Дхарма брахмачари - служить гуру, учиться, проповедовать. 

Вы пишете слишком много слов про следование парампаре и Шриле Прабхупаде, при этом абсолютно не понимая, что такое соблюдение Дхармы. 

И я с вами не сотрудничаю. Вам надо найти любого старшего преданного, чтобы вам пояснили, чем вы занимаетесь. К любому старшему Вайшнаву обратитесь. 





> Постепенно в товарно-денежных отношениях с внешним миром, мы полностью перейдем на свою собственную криптовалюту


Без комментариев. 




> Оттуда мы сможем за несколько пятилеток поднести Прабхупаде всю эту Планету


Все эти фантазии ИСККОН уже проходил.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Харе Кришна, предлагаем опираться в диалоге на авторитетную тройную основу или хотя бы подводить под тезисы логическое обоснование, иначе это будет пустой тратой времени и " измерением" ложного эго друг друга. Исходя из отсутствия обоснований под приведенными вами тезисами, комментировать их не предоставляется возможным. Единственный возможный комментарий это " обоснования?".

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Выкладываем сюда по частям определенное видение ситуации. На Фейсбуке данные материалы перестали отображаться, в процессе их создания и публикаций дважды происходили странные вещи по их удалению с компьютеров.  

Дайви Варнашрама как он есть. Социальная Монархия. 50%. Часть 1.

В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед всеми Вайшнавами, преданными слугами Господа Кришны, которые подобны древу желаний способны исполнить желание каждого и подобно океану милости полны сострадания ко всем падшим и обусловленным душам.
Я склоняюсь перед Шрилой Прабхупадой, и прошу Его дать мне слова отражающие суть Его послания ко всем преданным.
Я склоняюсь перед всей Гуру Парампарой, и прошу у нее благословения быть услышанным сердцем всех преданных.
Дорогие преданные, рано или поздно многие из нас задаются вопросом, о целесообразности нашей духовной жизни, о соответствии её плодов нашим ожиданиям, и зачастую мы видим что находимся совсем не там где ожидали. Шрила Прабхупада смело утверждал , что " если ты не чувствуешь экстаза в духовной жизни, значит ты что то делаешь не так " , а Бхактивинода Тхакур учил, что если человек не чувствует духовного прогресса, приближения к бхаве, в течении 2-3 дней, то он должен поднимать тревогу и пересматривать свою практику." - стоит ли понимать эти слова буквально, или же утонуть в бескрайнем океане спекуляций?

С подобной проблемой столкнулся и я. Однажды я вдруг понял, что полностью утратил чувство осмысленности как " стандартного " обыденного процесса бхакти-йоги, так и существования " в миру ". Подобно тысячам и миллионам подобных мне, ранее "живших" в ашраме преданных я почувствовал, что степень моей веры, вкуса недостаточна для следования стандартам храмовой жизни и я покинул его, строя свои собственные планы того, как я смогу быть счастливым в служении Кришне. Время показало что все связанные с этим " эксперименты" не оправдали своих ожиданий и тогда я в отчаянии обратился к Кришне, с такими словами:
" Боже, я верю своим сердцем, что Ты есть и что ты по определению должен быть Всепревлекающим, но почему тогда испражнения чувственных наслаждений привлекают меня больше , чем Ты? Почему близкие мне люди, приходят ко мне, чтоб утешить меня, а Ты безучастен к этому? Одни мне говорят, чтоб обрести вкус , я должен полностью предаться, другие говорят , чтоб полностью предаться я должен обрести вкус... Так что же мне делать? Как понимать эту алогичную формулу? Поскольку я больше не имею вкуса не к бессмысленной материальной жизни, ни к настолько же бессмысленной практике, то отныне я не буду строить больше никаких планов, и просто буду ждать пока Ты не придешь, или не пришлешь кого то, кто сможет дать мне ответ на мой вопрос. Моих запасов энергии хватит всего на несколько лет жизни. Но я не хочу жить даже этот короткий срок, настолько мучительна для меня эта бессмысленная жизнь. Пусть же будет 
Твоя воля жить мне или умереть, я жду Твоих наставлений..."

На удивление быстро я начал получать "оживляющие" меня внутренние реализации, которые я тут же стал проповедовать, и в процессе проповеди этих реализаций становилось еще больше, я буквально не успевал уловить момент, когда во время моей речи рождались казалось абсолютно очевидные естественные, но до селе не понятные мне истины. Так продолжалось до тех пор, пока вкус от понимания этих простых истин, не стал уже мешать мне сосредоточится на их изложении. Я просто даже не мог нажимать кнопки клавиатуры от переполнявшей меня энергии. Я просто физически вынужден был танцевать, или громко повторять мантру или петь, причем качество процесса было настолько высоким, что я не стану даже его описывать по соображениям этики. Я стал выходить на улицу, подходить к случайным прохожим и выливать на них этот экстаз в виде простой человеческой проповеди типа " мира во всем мире" и "всеобщего братства". Даже суровые полицейские, которых уже я останавливал, начинали как то светится от такой простой доброй проповеди и искренни желали мне удачи.
Что же такого интересного " услышал" и даже "увидел" я внутри себя. Мне был предложен научный метод " детализации " или как говорил наш соотечественник Козьма Прутков " Зри в корень ". Любое следствие состоит из условий, поэтому анализируя и подбирая эти условия можно моделировать то или иное следствие. По просту сказать - это не требующий доказательств закон причинно следственной связи одним словом алгоритм или система.

Я стал пытаться анализировать детали мешающие мне полностью предаться. Двумя основными причинами я выделил отсутствие веры, и неблагоприятное воздействие внешней всегда конкурентной среды, ценности которой я просто вынужден был принимать под действием инстинкта выживания.
Я решил дальше продолжить метод детализации и разделять на составляющие проблемы до тех пор, пока не приду к тому самому "Корню" , о котором говорил мудрый дед Козьма.
Недостаток веры я определил как отсутствие у меня полной цепочки причинно-следственных связей процесса практики и связанное с этим отсутствие чувства личной пользы.

Влияние окружающий среды я определил как страх, вызванный ее нестабильностью и конкуренцией, и зависть, вызванную объективным чувством ценности к материальным объектам. Дело в том, что чувственные наслаждения приносят математически прогнозируемый вкус, пусть и несущественный по сравнению с духовными перспективами, но зато системно моделируемый.
Поскольку выстроить какую то понятную очевидную систему из всего океана догм, шлок и цитат я пока не мог, я решил работать над детализацией второго вопроса, относительно внешних условий, а именно рассматривать модель Варнашрамы, которая как уверял Шрила Прабхупада, должна стать базовым условием для прогресса в практики бхакти. Об этом он говорит в этом видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5G5DrAF_s0&t=229s.

Разбирая все имеющиеся представления о Варнашраме, я обнаружил, что все они подвержены тем же самым недостаткам, а именно нестабильности, вызванной конкуренцией бизнеса и военной опасностью ( судя по наличию армий ). Так же данная модель предполагала зависть вызванную имущественным и социальным неравенством. Убежденный , что идеальная среда обитания должна быть идеальной для каждого, я пришел к выводу о безусловной необходимости отсутствия имущественного и социального неравенства и внешних врагов, а это подразумевало глобальное общество с равным распределением благ. Второе условие наталкивалось на объективные препятствия в виде отсутствия метода прогнозируемого моделирования чувства личной ответственности каждого члена такого общества. И поскольку предлагаемая духовная практика экспериментально не сработала для достижения этой цели как минимум на мне, я решил попробовать другие методы обоснования, такие как метод доказательства от обратного и аналогию.

Поскольку исследовать приходилось сложно-организованную структуру состоящую из множества людей, я применив рекомендованный мне из сердца метод детализации стал делить социальные структуры от государств до отдельного индивидуума. "Измеряя" интересующие меня параметры чувства личной ответственности я обнаружил, что наиболее высокими характеристиками обладают структуры с ярко выраженными общими целями, например футбольные команды, а так же структуры связанные генетически, а именно семья или род. Поскольку выводов достаточных для математического обоснования выгоды чувства личной ответственности в социуме, я сделать не мог, то я решил не останавливаться в процессе и помня пословицу " Познай себя - и ты познаешь мир вокруг" , детализировать самого индивидуума.

И тут с удивлением я обнаружил что при идеальных условиях, а именно при отсутствии внешних и внутренних неблагоприятных факторов, клетки организма идеально подходят по необходимым параметрам чувства личной ответственности и эффективности взаимодействия. Теперь был установлен идеальный образец, но оставалась проблема установления необходимых условий такого феномена, по мимо общего "интереса", наблюдающегося так же в более крупных структурах. Поскольку единственными установленными до этого условиями были общий интерес и генетическая связь, я решил "измерить" данные параметры в рамках организма и обнаружил что их степень абсолютна. Наблюдается сто процентный " общий интерес" или объективная зависимость каждой клетки как от любой другой, так и от организма в целом. Так же наблюдается зависимость всего организма от любой одной клетки. Поведение любой одной клетки оказывает влияние на каждую клетку организма. Единственной объективной причинной такой связи мне представился общий для каждой клетки и организма в целом ген ДНК. Я решил посмотреть определение данных понятий, включая понятия "организм" и " клетка"

"Органи?зм (позднелат. organismus от позднелат. organizo — «устраиваю», «сообщаю стройный вид», от др.-греч. ??????? — «орудие») — живое тело, обладающее совокупностью свойств, отличающих его от неживой материи, в том числе ОБМЕНОМ ВЕЩЕСТВ, самоподдерживанием своего строения и организации, способностью воспроизводить их при размножении, сохраняя наследственные признаки[1]".
"Кле?тка — структурно-функциональная элементарная единица строения и жизнедеятельности всех организмов (кроме вирусов и вироидов — форм жизни, не имеющих клеточного строения). Обладает собственным обменом веществ, способна к самостоятельному существованию, самовоспроизведению (животные, растения и грибы). Организм, состоящий из одной клетки, называется одноклеточным (многие простейшие и бактерии)."

"Ген (др.-греч. ????? — род) — структурная и функциональная единица наследственности живых организмов."

"(ДНК) — макромолекула , обеспечивающая хранение, передачу из поколения в поколение  и реализацию генетической программы развития и функционирования живых организмов."

Поскольку дальнейшая детализация гена ДНК не представлялась возможной по причине отсутствия у меня необходимых познаний, то я решил провести общий анализ полученной информации для дальнейшей систематизации.
Итак мы имеем живое орудие, отличающееся от неживого обменом веществ между построенными в определенном порядке "индивидуальными" клетками, гармоничное стабильное и "не конкурентное" существование которых обусловленно "беспрекословным следованием" единой "идеальной" для всех клеток программе развития и функционирования, переданной им из поколения в поколение структурной и функциональной единицей ( Ген, ????? — РОД). Клетки могут существовать "индивидуально" без объединения собственного обмена веществ с организмом, но только в форме примитивных бактерий. Общая жизнь клеток подчинена воле организма в чей состав они входят.

"Анализируя целевое соответствие полученных выводов, я заключил, что если найти или создать такой " идеальный " “ всех привлекающий” единый общественный ген ( или род ), или другими словами программу развития и функционирования общества и каждого его члена и затем «сообщить стройный вид» индивидуальным организмам ( ??????? — «орудиям»), запустив процесс  обмена веществ - то цель каждой индивидуальной клетки и общества в целом будет достигнута, и этот единый общественный организм будет расти и укрепляться благодаря метаболизму или обработке и распределению вещества и информации полученной из внешней среды, меняя ее таким образом в соответствии с целевым указанием единого гена ДНК ( Рода), то есть общественного формирования, функцией которого является хранение, передача из поколение в поколение  и реализация генетической программы развития. Вся это будет связанно со знанием абсолютной зависимости части от полного целого, а полного целого от каждой индивидуальной части."

Для того чтобы заархивировать полученную информацию, я обозначил её как: “международное общество со знанием всех привлекающего идеала "
Теперь оставалось найти этот Всепревлекающий Идеал. За поиском решения я снова воспользовался советом деда Козьмы " Зрить в Корень " и предпринял попытку анализа идеальных условий необходимых для здорового обмена веществ между клетками организма, необходимого для роста и укрепления.
Обработав определенный объем информации я получил следующие данные:
" Клетки организма гармонично функционируют только при отсутствии вирусов в их составе, способных нарушить тот самый ген Днк ( переданный Родом)

Для примера я взял актуальную в нынешнее время болезнь клетки под названием РАК. Название этой болезни придумал знаменитый врач древности Гиппократ, который заметил сходство формы раковой опухоли с крабом ( или пауком ).
Рак – это общее название для обширной группы онкологических заболеваний, при которых клетки тела начинают бесконтрольный рост и деление. Без лечения эти заболевания становятся смертельными.

Что такое рак?

Нормальные клетки в организме растут, делятся и умирают упорядоченно. В детстве клетки делятся и растут бурно. Когда человек взрослеет, процесс деления и роста замедляется, и клетки размножаются только для восстановления повреждений и замены изношенных или умирающих клеток.
Все типы рака начинаются, когда клетки тела начинают расти бесконтрольно. Вместо того, чтобы умереть, раковые клетки продолжают расти и размножаться. У клеток рака, в отличие от нормальных клеток, существует способность вторгаться в другие ткани, постепенно увеличивая размеры опухоли.

Почему появляется рак?

Обычные клетки становятся раковыми из-за повреждения ДНК, которая несет в себе наследственную информацию. Обычно, если ДНК повреждается, особые структуры клетки ее ремонтируют, или клетка или погибает.
Но в раковых клетках ДНК остается поврежденной, а клетка при этом продолжает жить и становится "бессмертной". Кроме того, она активно делится и производит новые "бессмертные клетки" с такой же поврежденной ДНК.
Такие клетки организму не нужны, поскольку они не способны выполнять изначально заложенные в них функции.

Что вызывает повреждение ДНК?

Поврежденные ДНК в некоторых тканях люди могут унаследовать от родителей. Часть нарушений генетической информации вызвано влиянием среды."
Далее, я так же провел общий анализ, для последующей систематизации и получил следующие данные :

" Рак - это смертельная болезнь "индивидуальной" клетки организма, вызванная её склонностью к бесконтрольному не системному "личному" развитию, неосознанно конкурентному всем остальным индивидуальным клеткам, и организму  в целом. Корнем такой неестественной склонности, является повреждение вирусами генома ДНК, или макромолекулы , обеспечивающей хранение, из поколение в поколение  и реализация генетической программы развития и функционирования живых организмов. Такой процесс бесконтрольного развития сопровождается необъективным " чувством " бессмертия конкурентной клетки. Вирусы повреждающие "файл" ДНК ( идеальной программы "системы ценностей" унаследованной от здорового Рода) могут проникнуть в этот "ценностный" файл из окружающей среды или быть унаследованы от инфицированных родителей. Появление лишь одной такой инфицированной " субъективно бессмертной" клетки, приводит к объективной деградации и смерти как самой этой "бессмертной" клетки, так и всего организма в целом, если данная клетка не будет уничтожена всем организмом, или если не будут восстановлены изначальные общие "правильные" данные её личного ценностного файла, переданного "чистыми" родителями.
Как и прежде я заархивировал полученные данные и обозначил их как :

" Запрограммированная на временной шкале смерть организма, из за унаследованного или полученного извне вируса в системе ценностей хотя бы одной его клетки"

Далее я детализировал понятие " вирус " и получил следующие данные :

"Ви?рус (лат. virus — яд) — неклеточный инфекционный агент, который может воспроизводиться только внутри живых клеток. Вирусы поражают все типы организмов. Обнаружены также вирусы, способные реплицироваться  только в присутствии других вирусов (вирусы-сателлиты).Пока вирус находится во внеклеточной среде или в процессе заражения клетки, он существует в виде независимой частицы.Вирусные частицы состоят из двух или трех компонентов. Вирусы являются облигатными паразитами, так как не способны размножаться вне клетки. Вне клетки вирусные частицы не проявляют признаков живого.У животных вирусные инфекции вызывают иммунный ответ, который чаще всего приводит к уничтожению болезнетворного вируса.Вирусы найдены везде, где есть жизнь, и, вероятно, вирусы существуют с момента появления первых живых клеток.

Далее я так же систематизировал и заархивировал полученную информацию:

" ЯДОВИТЫЙ НЕКЛЕТОЧНЫЙ АГЕНТ-ПАРАЗИТ, ВОСПРОИЗВОДЯЩИЙСЯ ТОЛЬКО ВНУТРИ ЖИВЫХ ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНЫХ КЛЕТОК, НЕ СПОСОБНЫЙ РАЗМНОЖАТЬСЯ ВНЕ КЛЕТКИ,  НЕ ПРОЯВЛЯЮЩИЙ ПРИЗНАКИ ЖИВОГО ВНЕ КЛЕТКИ И СОСТОЯЩИЙ ИЗ ДВУХ И ИНОГДА ТРЕХ КОМПОНЕНТОВ, СУЩЕСТВУЮЩИХ С МОМЕНТА ПОЯВЛЕНИЯ ПЕРВЫХ ЖИВЫХ КЛЕТОК. АКТИВНОСТЬ ВИРУСОВ ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ НЕ НАБЛЮДАЕТСЯ У ЖИВОТНЫХ."

Теперь мне предстояло провести сложную аналогию "индивидуального" организма и всей человеческой популяции , с целью доказательства от обратного.
Итак приступим. Человек в социуме подобен одной клетке организма с точно таким же " геном ценностного ДНК" или индивидуальной программы развития, полученного им через геном родителей или из внешней среды, например от рекламы, общения, наставлений священника или гуру... По определению такой внутренний файл или ген ДНК, должен являться программой именно развития, то есть роста, оздоровления, размножения, увеличения срока жизни, повышения внутреннего тонуса или счастья. Или как говорится в Ведах- четырех Пурушартх, а именно : дхармы, артхи, камы, мокшы ( освобождения из самсары ).
Одним из древнейших символом Самсары и саморазрушения является Змей "Уробо?рос (др.-греч. ????????? от ???? «хвост» + ???? «пища, еда») закусившая свой хвост, то есть поедающий саму себя. ( подобной раковой клетке уничтожающей среду своего обитания)

В Ведах приводится похожая аналогия в виде Кала Сарпы или змеи времени. Одно из объяснений данной аналогии связанно с тем, что подобно тому , как змея последовательно, медленно заглатывает свою добычу, так и смерть медленно но верно поедает человека, создавая иллюзию бессмертия. Как мы помним ранее процесс постепенного умирания раковой, не системно живущей клетки так же сопровождается необъективным " чувством " бессмертия ".
Вспомнив об отсутствии проявлений вирусов в животном мире, я отметил, что у животных отсутствуют проблемы присущие человеческому обществу, такие как массовые войны, технологические катастрофы или коррупция. Животный мир не склонен к самоуничтожению в отличие от человека и находится в природном балансе. Связанно это с отсутствием у животных развитого интеллекта, который бы мог позволить им, создавать общественные формирования для коллективной обработки информации, поэтому их объем информации всегда одинаков. Никто из животных не способен действовать " systematically ".
Наделенный способностью к аналитическому мышлению и объединению с себе подобными, человек может создавать общественные формирования, для совместной обработки информации и вещества. "Индивидульное" существование в отрыве от общества, подобно жизни одноклеточной бактерии - минимально эффективно и всегда связанно с повышенной конкуренцией. Подобно раковой клетки, ценностный вектор или генетическая программа развития индивидуума могут быть повреждены или отравлены ядовитыми паразитирующими вирусами 6 типов, которые подобно вирусам-сателлитам возникают один из другого. Это всем известные нам:
1) вожделение (кама) 
2) гнев (кродха) 
3) жадность (лобха) 
4) иллюзия (моха) 
5) зависть (матсарья) 
6) безумие/гордыня (мада)

Так же как и вызывающие рак вирусы, данные болезни, не способны размножаться вне клетки или индивидуума, и проникают в файл (или ген) " ценностной программы человека наследственно или из внешней среды ( общество, СМИ, общение с друзьями священником или инфицированным гуру).
Данные вирусы не имеют "личностной природы" ( дьявола, или чертей) , и подобно вирусам и всей неживой материи состоят из двух и иногда трех компонентов ( или гун), подобных трем пикселям, или трем лучам световой голограммы. Если у вас есть всего три разные производные то варианты их комбинаций безграничны.
Архивом или файлом содержащим в себе все эти вирусы является аханкара, в переводе обозначающая " Я ( не МЫ) действую", системно раздваивающуюся в концепцию " Я и МОЕ" , и подразумевающую убежденность в отсутствии связей, или зависимостью между индивидуумом и обществом, или индивидуумом и Природой. Объем данного архива не статичен, а меняется в зависимости от "обозначений", например "я брахман", " Я олигарх" или может быть " Я гуру Исккон или Гаудиа Матха ". Так же как и в случае с вирусами в животном мире, практически отсутствует содержимое таких "архивов" с названиями " Я собака" или " я слон". ( и полностью они отсутствуют в файле под названием " я слуга общества с Высшим Идеалом )

Я обозначил данную информацию как " конкурентный индивидуализм" так как инфицированный ценностный ген ДНК в виде " Я действую, чтоб получить мое" , непременно обуславливает заражение носителем такой программы окружающих, а следовательно и порождает конкуренцию. Проведя анализ " конкурентного индивидуализма" обусловленного субъективным убеждением в независимости части от Целого, я способом доказательства от обратного попытаюсь максимально точно и предметно доказать , что его кажущиеся "реальность и ценность" объективно являются Майей или иллюзией. Безличным Дьяволом или Тьмой неведения, обусловленной лишь отсутствием света знания, а точнее конкретных цифр, фактов или субъективного опыта.

Итак, мы видим что существует два вектора развития, как индивидуальной клетки организма, так и человека и социума. Первый вектор обусловлен здоровым геном ДНК, отвечающего за гармоничную реализацию программы клеточного или социального метаболизма, или системного процесса обработки и распределения информации- вещества между всеми выстроенными в определенном порядке клетками и людьми в социуме. При таком варианте обеспечивается стабильный рост и укрепление общественного организма, рост степени его возможностей. Возможности того или иного формирования всегда зависят от объемов обрабатываемых ими информации и вещества, а эти объемы в свою очередь зависят от масштабов и стабильности формирования, чья степень равна степени стабильности абсолютизации общих целей, для каждого участника формации. Например тело слона обрабатывает больше кислорода и пищи, чем тело кошки, группа из десяти ученных способна обработать больше информации, чем один студент. А группа ученных где один не подготовился, уступит такой же но с высшей степенью абсолютизации ценности общей цели.

Если количество клеток а соответственно и возможности одного организма ограниченны, то в случае с социальными объединениями, таких ограничений нет. Для отдельного человека вся накопленная им информация и вещество перестают существовать после разрушения его организма, тогда как социальный организм может жить гораздо дольше, в следствии чего объем обработанной им информации и вещества постоянно растет, а вместе с тем растут и возможности социума и отдельного индивидуума. При здоровом социальном метаболизме основанным на едином идеальном для каждого " не конкурентном" ценностном векторе, и стабильности его "абсолютизации" индивидуумом и обществом , это обеспечивает полную реализацию поставленных перед всем обществом и соответственно перед каждым индивидуумом задач, а именно достижения дхармы, артхи, камы , мокши и Премы ( если таковая в качестве Высшего Идеала была изначально заложена в программу развития. При этом все общество и каждый индивидуум в геометрически растущей прогрессии наполняются естественным социальным вкусом или счастьем, подобно тому клетки организма в равной мере испытывают растущий жизненный тонус организма.

Процесс социального метаболизма идентичен клеточному, он подразумевает распределение( или другими словами прием и передачу) обобществленных вещества и информации системно обработанными социумом. Стоит отметить, что степень обобществления на клеточном уровне ограниченна минимальными потребностями клетки и ею самой, тогда как на уровне социума естественным ( то есть бескорыстным, на основе вкуса) образом обобществлен может быть сам индивидуум, что при чистом "изначальном" Абсолютном ценностном геноме будет означать полную реализацию программы личного и социального развития, когда индивидуум принадлежит Всему Обществу, а все Общество принадлежит индивидууму.Поскольку потенция роста а следовательно и возможностей общества неограниченна, то и степень общего социального вкуса или счастья тоже неограниченны.

Не знаю насколько понятна эта картина выглядит на данном моменте описания, но ниже мы вернемся к ней, со всеми деталями и примерами.
Мы помним , что " Рак - это смертельная болезнь "индивидуальной" клетки организма вызванная ее склонностью к бесконтрольному не системному "личному" развитию, неосознанно конкурентному всем остальным индивидуальным клеткам, и организма"

При повреждение "ценностного" гена, изначально здоровая клетка, приобретает "конкурентное" настроение " Я и Мое", противопоставляя свои эгоистические интересы всему Организму и каждой еще пока здоровой клетке. Вариантов развития событий несколько: при одном из них иммунитет организма либо уничтожит впавшего в иллюзию конкурента либо восстановит "систему ценностей" инфицированного "индивидуалиста". При втором варианте возникнет необходимость применения внешних воздействий в виде тяжелых для организма лекарств, и в третьем случае при недостаточности иммунитета и потерянном времени клетки-паразиты начнут распространяться по всему организму, повреждая "ценностные файлы" клеток соседей, вынуждая их перенимать их "конкурентное настроение". Это естественно, ведь, когда закон и общество не способны защитить нас, мы подчиняясь инстинкту выживания, защищаем себя сами. Вступая в общую конкуренцию новые инфицированные клетки еще больше увеличивают раковую опухоль , потребность в энергии которой возрастает в геометрической прогрессии, все больше ослабляя общий энергетический фон и иммунитет ( систему ценностей ) организма, до тех пор по тот не погибает. Таким образом "кажущийся" естественным для конкурентной клетки индивидуалиста ритм жизни , неизбежно, запрограммировано приводит к гибели как её самой, так и организма в целом. Помимо " конкурентного настроения" такой клетки, основной причиной развития болезни является отсутствие сильного общего иммунитета всех остальных клеток, выражающегося так же в повреждении в той или иной степени их общего для всех генома ДНК, лейтмотивом которого всегда является понимание абсолютной зависимости интересов части от целого, и целого от части.

В социуме весь процесс в схеме выглядит аналогично. Как только кто то принимает конкурентный ценностный вектор индивидуализма, он сразу же попадает на временную шкалу, с математически запрограммированным на ней самоуничтожением. Ценностный файл Аханкары Я действую ( или я работаю, я проповедую, я даю инициацию и тд,) естественным образом содержит в себе пакет раздвоения на " Я и мое" , а следовательно вся наша изначальная непрерывно растущая энергия жизни, премы единая когда то со всей энергией Полного Целого, теперь трансформируется в вожделение и замыкается в нас самих и в том что мы считаем своим, мгновенно и в геометрически растущей прогрессии ( так же как и в духовном мире) генерируя жадность ( или жажду голод), из которой подобно вирусам-сателлитам развиваются все остальные разрушительные анартхи. Когда все 6 вирусов в социуме увеличивают свою мощь в геометрической прогрессии это в сочетании с так же непрерывно растущими возможностями общества, автоматически программирует его самоуничтожение в определенной критической точке на временной шкале.

Под действием общей жадности и зависти, используя способность к аналитическому мышлению, индивидуалисты могут создавать временные формирования для увеличения своих возможностей в конкуренции за вещество и информацию с более мелкими и потому слабыми "объединениями". Но когда "пища" заканчивается, либо когда собственные анартхи разрушают их отношения, то бывшие части этого объединения, направляют всю энергию этого объединения друг на друга. А поскольку общая энергия всегда больше индивидуальной, то в этом противостоянии не выигрывает никто. Когда в обществе один против всех, все против одного и каждый сам за себя, то не выигрывает ни один, ни все, ведь это противоречит законам физики. Индивидуум уничтожаемый обществом, повинуясь инстинкту выживания стремиться уничтожить само общество.Победа не предусматривается правилами игры.

Дело в том, что в отличии от возможностей одного индивидуума, которые исчезают после разрушения его тела, возможности общества и каждого его члена лишь увеличиваются в геометрической прогрессии на шкале времени. На примере это выглядит как накопление технологий, военных и производственных мощностей, индивидуального благосостояния дающего доступ к этим возможностям для более успешной конкуренции, то есть для поглощения или уничтожения одних другими. В таком обществе ценятся любые технологии позволяющие достичь этого, поэтому ученные заинтересованны в том, чтобы учить людей уничтожать и порабощать друг друга, иначе им просто не заплатят деньги. Бизнесмены для того , чтобы выжить в конкуренции, должны монополизировать рынок, поглотив бизнес, а значит и средства к существованию других. Политики с математической точностью просчитывают прибыль от моделирования и организации военных конфликтов. Это очень прибыльный бизнес, так как позволяет за бесценок скупить землю, активы , и установить свою политическую власть, для дальнейшей эксплуатации местного населения. Например оставшиеся без достаточных средств к существованию молодые девушки таких территорий массово пополняют ряды проституток. Биржевой трейдер с утра открыв газету, читает о терактах и благодарит Бога за них, так как цена нефтяных фьючерсов вырастит на несколько пунктов. Для того, чтобы бизнес рос, а степень конкуренции возрастала не так быстро, бизнесменам необходимо, чтоб заработанные работягами деньги, как можно скорее вернулись в систему, для этого разработан механизм инфляции, и рабочий копивший деньги, через год на практике обнаружит, что инфляция съела примерно месяц его тяжелого труда, то есть месяц он трудился на ненавистных ему начальников бесплатно. В такой среде у рабочего есть только один выход увеличить степень личной свободы - это попытаться скопить или занять денег и самому пополнить ряды хищников, занявшись бизнесом. Фармацевтические компании тратят миллиарды на разработку новых вирусов, способных увеличить их прибыль. Один индивидуалист, подобно раковой клетке уверенной в своем "бессмертии" становится против 7 миллиардов человек, которым не выгодно его личное счастье и пытается выжить в этой неравной схватке. Все больше людей начинают отчетливо видеть безжалостные правила игры, и не видя другого выхода кончают жизнь самоубийством, предварительно расстреляв и взорвав как можно больше людей, подобно умирающей осе выпускающей свою жало. Еще 15 лет назад я знал внешне вполне адекватных представителей криминального мира, которые видя бессмысленность такого существования, но имея гордость воина, не видя способов поменять систему ценностей этого мира, хотели уничтожить его вместе с собой. Еще тогда они своим интеллектом создали уникальную на тот момент систему распространения наркотиков, которая должна была позволить им подчинить весь наркотрафик России и мира, чтоб дать им возможность доступа к ядерному потенциалу для последующего уничтожения этой планеты. Судя по тому, что я вижу , их метод активно используется сейчас по всему миру. И количество людей с подобными идеями растет.

Вектор индивидуализма при котором естественным образом постоянно увеличивается степень возможностей общества и одновременно с этим в геометрической прогрессии падают нравственность и уровень счастья, запрограммировано приводит у самоуничтожению, подобно вирусу, поразившему макромолекулу ДНК некогда здоровой клетки, которая теперь впала в иллюзию независимости от полного целого, или считает, что такая зависимость может выражаться в ложном объединении с себе подобными для совместной конкуренции с внешней средой.

Смерть это закономерная составляющая вектора "развития" индивидуализма, которым и является этот материальный мир. Для того, чтоб повернуть вспять реку желаний, нам вместе , необходимо решительно но системно перестать поедать друг друга, уничтожая таким образом и себя, как это делает древний змей 

Уроборос, закусивший свой собственный хвост.
Выявив эти четкие аналогии, я понял, что теперь по милости Кришны и Его чистых преданных, у меня в представлении есть Абсолютно Полная схема сборки идеального для каждого индивидуума общества, с Идеалом естественным и выгодным для всех. (Некоторые детали, и примеры визуализации я расскажу ниже.)
Преисполнившись радостью, я сразу же начал думать что мне жизненно необходим какой то инструмент для того, чтобы:
систематически распространять в массах это знание и обучать людей методам духовной практики ( или любовному преданному служению общему Идеалу через индивидуума и общество), чтобы восстановить нарушенное равновесие в системе ценностей общества, а также обеспечить подлинное единство всех людей и установить мир во всем мире;

Сблизить членов общества друг с другом и приблизить их к Кришне – Высшему социально-экономическому и духовному Идеалу. И тем самым внедрить в сознание членов общества и всех людей представление о том, что каждая душа является неотъемлемой  частицей общества, Природы, Безличного Брахмана и Кришны;
объединить членов общества в единую семью и научить их более простому и естественному образу жизни;
Как только я осознал, что мои личные цели теперь уже биологически совпадают с Целями Шрилы Прабхупады ( "7 целей ИСККОН "),всей Гуру Парампары, Брахмы и Самого Кришны я понял , что у меня теперь нет другого смысла в жизни, и что я готов отдать эту жизнь для реализации наших теперь абсолютно единых интересов - в тот же миг, энергия блаженства и энтузиазма, стала настолько сильной, что порой я думал, что мой " процессор" просто не выдержит, и стал молиться Кришне, чтоб Он снизил интенсивность этой энергии, чтоб я мог более менее адекватно донести до людей эти простые, естественные схемы.

Далее я решил попробовать провести детализацию самой духовной практики. Единственное, что я знал наверняка, это то что базовой производной духовного роста, как и вообще любого роста, является первоначально рождение от Отца, в случае с духовной жизнью - от духовного отца, или истинного духовного Учителя. Главными критериями истинности духовного учителя мне представлялся первый стих Упадешамриты и то, что истинный духовный Учитель, Сам должен быть рожден от истинного Гуру - звена Парампары, то есть "нести" в себе его ген ДНК, или чистые не зараженные аханкарой наставления данные Самим Кришной Брахме и далее по цепочке ДНК Парампары, каждым ее геном, или чистым Гуру, своевременно передавая их своим ученикам через СЕМЯ своих наставлений.

Я еще раз вспомнил определения терминов " ген и ДНК " , а именно :

"Ген (др.-греч. ????? — род) — структурная и функциональная единица наследственности живых организмов."

"(ДНК) — макромолекула , обеспечивающая хранение, передачу из поколение в поколение и реализацию генетической программы развития и функционирования живых организмов."

Само слово ген ( др.-греч. ????? — род) - Указывает на Гуру, являющегося чистым, неинфецированным аханкарой духовным "родителем", представителем Рода, или Брахмы.
А вся Парампара это четкая, непрерывная цепь ДНК "обеспечивающая хранение, передачу из поколение в поколение и реализацию генетической программы развития и функционирования живых организмов."
Поскольку чистота генов Прабхупады, точно не вызывает сомнения, то я решил для начала рассмотреть и детализировать ген или семя его наставлений, для последующего анализа.

Поскольку Шрила Прабхупада давал много наставлений разным людям, для разного времени и обстоятельств, что выразилось в таком большом количестве написанных им книг, то я решил, обратиться с этой целью к официальным юридически заверенным документам с его печатью. А так же , помня о том, что он Шакти Авеша Аватара и соответственно его возможности не ограничены, я решил рассмотреть Его слова о том, что Он после своего ухода, будет существовать в созданной им Организации, и своих книгах, или информации, или наставлениях.

Такими документом прежде всего являются "Constitution of Association", вошедшим в Устав ISKCON ввиде " 7 Целей Исккон". Прабхупада сказал, что его Организация - это Его тело , я решил детализировать так же понятие "Организация".
Просто взглянув на значение и этимологию слова " systematically ", которое первым стоит в списке " 7 целей Исккон " я с удивлением обнаружил, что в нем уже содержится весь алгоритм выполнения последующих задач, а так же энергия необходимая для их выполнения. Хочу, отметить, что сразу после публикации мной данных наблюдений, они спешно были удалены с Форума, а из Википедии так же спешно были удалены определение и этимология данного слова. Но по милости Кришны, и не без Его помощи, мне удалось вернуть удаленные материалы ( есть скрины)

Итак:

" systematically " - систематически.

Определение из Википедии ( сейчас удалено кем то ) : систематически- "системность и регулярность"
Этимология из Википедии ( сейчас удаленно кем то) :" «с, вместе, совместно» + «стоять», далее из праиндоевр. *sta- «стоять» "
То есть корнями данное слово уходит в санскрит ( из праиндоевр. *sta- «стоять») и в совокупности смысла означает:

" СТОЯТЬ ВМЕСТЕ СИСТЕМНО И РЕГУЛЯРНО ( НЕПРЕРЫВНО)... "

Если теперь добавить значение слова "Организация", которая по словам Прабхупады должна быть его телом :
организация (от греч. ??????? — инструмент) — "группа людей, деятельность которых сознательно координируется для достижения для достижения общих целей."

То мы получим :

"СТОЯТЬ ВМЕСТЕ СИСТЕМНО И НЕПРЕРЫВНО, СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО КООРДИНИРУЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ ДЛЯ ДОСТИЖЕНИЯ ОБЩИХ ЦЕЛЕЙ "

Поскольку слово "Организация" происходиит от греч. — инструмент, и нашей главной целью является стать инструментом Вайшнавов, Гуру и Кришны, то я разобрал так же значение слово "инструмент"

Инструме?нт (лат. instrumentum — орудие ) — предмет, устройство, механизм, машина или алгоритм, используемые для целевого воздействия на объект: его изменения или измерения, в целях достижения полезного эффекта.( теперь внимательно) В основе конструкции и правил использования инструмента лежит знание законов материального мира, приложенных к технологии производства. Сложный инструмент заключает в себе идею нескольких элементарных.

Помня, о том, что для джив принцип бхакти - это быть именно живым инструментом ( или живым орудием ) Кришны, я ( а возможно и вы) вспомнил, что выше уже систематизировал данные с понятием " живое орудие" , когда посредством детализации пытался выявить форму идеальной соц. структуры, рассматривая взаимоотношения клеток организма, которые характеризовались 100% чувством ответственности, были системными или алгоритмичными, бескорыстными ахаитукй ( метаболизм) и апратихата ( непрерывными). При этом как и указанно выше, я использовал " знание законов материального мира", чтоб "приложить их к технологии производства( идеальной соц.структуры)

Давайте еще раз занесем те данные и их анализ, который я тогда делал:

"Итак мы имеем живое орудие  (Органи?зм от др.греч. ??????? — «орудие»,) отличающееся от неживого обменом веществ между построенными в определенном порядке "индивидуальными" клетками, гармоничное стабильное и "не конкурентное" существование которых обусловленно "беспрекословным следованием" единой "идеальной" для всех клеток программе развития и функционирования, переданной им из поколения в поколение структурной и функциональной единицей ( Ген, ????? — род). Клетки могут существовать "индивидуально" без объединения собственного обмена веществ с организмом, но только в форме примитивных бактерий. Общая жизнь клеток подчинена воле организма в чей состав они входят."

"Анализируя целевое соответствие полученных выводов, я заключил, что если найти или создать такой " идеальный " " Всепривлекающий" единый общественный ген ( или род ), или другими словами программу развития и функционирования общества и каждого его члена и затем «сообщить стройный вид» индивидуальным организмам ( ??????? — «орудиям»), запустив процесс  обмена веществ - то цель каждой индивидуальной клетки и общества в целом будет достигнута, и этот единый общественный организм будет расти и укрепляться благодаря метаболизму или обработке и распределению вещества и информации полученной из внешней среды, меняя ее таким образом в соответствии с целевым указанием единого гена ДНК ( Рода), то есть общественного формирования, функцией которого является хранение, передача из поколение в поколение  и реализация генетической программы развития. Вся это будет связанно со знанием абсолютной зависимости части от полного целого, а полного целого от каждой индивидуальной части."

Как мы помним исходя из полученных данных такое идеальное общество должно называться :
" международное общество со знанием всех привлекающего идеала "

Теперь мы ясно видим, что " ген ДНК " или "семя" всей Парампары, Кришны, Брахмы, Бхактисидханты Сарасвати, Прабхупады абсолютно идентично такому Обществу. Так же мы теперь знаем, что "телесно" Они могут жить сейчас только в таком Обществе. Бестелесно в "не проявленной " форме Они живут в семени своих наставлений " 7 целей Исккон", и посредством их Они указывают как придать Им физическую форму, для системной реализации Ими ( и возможно нас в Них) поставленных задач , указанных в том же документе.

Давайте теперь, подведем краткие общие итоги и после этого попробуем понять кто и когда, должен быть оплодотворен таким Семенем, или может уже был оплодотворен, но оказался бесплодным...

После молитв мне из сердца был предложен метод научного анализа проблемы отсутствия вкуса, которая была поделена на отсутствие веры, не понимание пользы, и неблагоприятное влияние окружающей среды, выраженное в страхе и зависти.

При анализе социальных структур внешней среды в качестве идеальной была выявлена клеточная структура организма, основанная на системном метаболизме и общем здоровом гене ДНК.

Далее были рассмотрены неблагоприятные условия в виде вирусов, которые меняя "систему ценностей" гена Днк на конкурентные, приводили к смерти зараженных клеток и всего организма. Данные вирусы проникают в клетку либо по наследству либо из внешней среды.Особенностью поведения зараженной клетки является бесконтрольность и индивидуализм.

После этого была выявлена абсолютная идентичность "клеточной" и социальной жизни.
Далее, я методом аналогии и доказательством от обратного выявил абсолютную ценность истинного единства ( СИСТЕМНОСТИ ) и абсолютную несостоятельность " конкурентного индивидуализма" .

Затем, как вы помните, передо мной встала необходимость поиска подходящего инструмента систематического распространения полученной информации в массах, для восстановления нарушенного равновесия в системе ценностей общества, а также ПОДЛИННОГО объединения всех людей и установления мира во всем мире.
Далее я выявил, что мой жизненный биологический интерес абсолютно идентичен системе ценностей Прабхупады, юридически заверенной им в " "Уставе Исккон", в виде " 7 Целей Исккон " ( после чего уровень спонтанного вкуса стал превышать допустимую нагрузку " процессора", и я молился чтоб Кришна его убавил для изложения мной этой информации )

Далее я провел детализацию и анализ "гена ДНК" или "семени" Прабхупады обозначенном в " 7 целей ИСККОН " и установил, что в первом его звене " " systematically " содержится структура и потенция к формированию и развитию социального тела Кришны и Парампары, не отличного от
Них Самих.

И в конце встал вопрос, в ком это Семя должно дать ( или должно было дать) свой плод и когда.
Как мы абсолютно точно установили, здоровое истинное общество- это точная копия человеческого организма, в котором каждая клетка несет в себе идентичную всему организму и каждой его отдельной части генетическую (идеальную) ПРОГРАММУ развития и функционирования организма.
Давайте еще раз внесем определение "организм":

Органи?зм (позднелат. organismus от позднелат. organizo — «устраиваю», «сообщаю стройный вид», от др.-греч. ??????? — «орудие») — живое тело, обладающее совокупностью свойств, отличающих его от неживой материи, в том числе обменом веществ, самоподдерживанием своего строения и организации, способностью воспроизводить их при размножении, сохраняя наследственные признаки.

Мы видим, что главными производными организма отличающего его от неживой материи ( не способной к самовоспроизведению), являются:

1) "физическая близость" (organizo — «устраиваю»), то есть неразрывность связей клеток и их общей среды.
2) самоподдерживание своего строения. Каждая клетка организма, с единым геном ДНК, "автоматически" или естественным образом интегрирована 
в общую систему на основе это гена ДНК или ПРОГРАММЫ развития и функционирования.
3) обмен веществ. Каждая клетка организма совместно участвует в системном процессе приема и передачи информации и вещества, организованно трансформированных из внешней среды.

Давайте рассмотрим определение понятия метаболизм ( обмен веществ) :

Метаболи?зм (от греч. ???????? «превращение», «изменение») или обме?н веще?ств — набор химических реакций, которые возникают в живом организме для поддержания жизни. Эти процессы позволяют организмам расти и размножаться, сохранить свои структуры и отвечать на воздействия окружающей  среды.
После тщательно проведенного анализа буквального значения и этимологии греческого слова " ????????" - метаболизм, на основе греческой Википедии, у меня получились следующие данные :

????- (с греч. ????- «между, после, через»)

Слово "????" берет свое начало от слова "?????" - которое переводится как " Я положил " или " Я клянусь"

Смысловое значение:

"фактическое или виртуальное бросание или проецирование снаряда в войну, охоту или Игру."
производные:

????? - метать, бросать,стрелять

???? - шарик, мяч, снаряд

Получилось два смысловых предложения :

" Я клянусь бросать мяч между " и " Я клянусь метать снаряд через "
Исходя из этого образно можно сказать , что абсолютная взаимная ответственность и взаимозависимость клеток как бы скреплена их общей "клятвой" реализовывать единую генетическую программу развития и функционирования, посредством системного " бескорыстного" и непрерывного приема и передачи информации и вещества, организованно трансформированных из внешней среды ( " Я клянусь бросать мяч между "). А так же посредством защиты друг друга от воздейстствия окружающей среды ( " Я клянусь метать снаряд через ")

Такая "клятва" дается клетками их общему гену ( Ген др.-греч. ????? — род) ДНК, который хранится и передается из поколение в поколение, объективно восходя к своему Источнику. Таким образом происходит факт биологической " Дикши", который "инициирует" или интегрирует клетки в систему общего ,полного целого, метаболизма и иммунитета, в процессе которого осуществляется дифференцировка клеток — процесс реализации генетически обусловленной программы формирования специализированного фенотипа ("Сварупы) клеток, отражающего их способность к тем или иным профильным функциям. Дифференцировка меняет функцию клетки, её размер, форму и метаболическую активность.
" Нарушая " эти " обеты " , клетка автоматически занимает антагонистическую всему организму позицию, заражая свой Ген ДНК 6 вирусами-сателлитами и попадая на временной вектор " конкурентного индивидуализма" с запрограммированной на его критической точке смертью. ( «Кто не со Мною, тот против Меня; и кто не собирает со Мною, тот расточает» Евангелие от Матфея)

Как мы видим между клетками не могут существовать товарно-денежные отношения, а общий иммунитет, здоровье а значит счастье, зависит от степени "открытости сердца" каждой клетки, которая обеспечивает беспрепятственную циркуляцию информации и питательных веществ. При этом внешнюю, всегда враждебную ( в мат.мире) среду, клетки трансформируют в необходимые им питательные вещества и информацию, укрепляя общий иммунитет организма, по отношению к внешним инфекциям. ( Не отдавай в рост брату твоему ни серебра, ни хлеба, ни чего-либо другого, что можно отдавать в рост; иноземцу отдавай в рост, а брату твоему не отдавай в рост, чтобы Господь Бог твой благословил тебя во всем, что делается руками твоими, на земле, в которую ты идешь, чтобы овладеть ею.)

Метаболизм делится на два процесса: катаболизм и анаболизм.

Катаболизм ( от греч. ????????, «сбрасывание, разрушение») или диссимиляция — процесс метаболического распада сложных веществ, на более простые вещества. На Социальном уровне подразумевает извлечение из внешней социальной среды вещества и информации , посредством обмена их, на более сложные их соединения, с добавочной стоимостью.( "иноземцу отдавай в рост"). Не допустима аккумуляция излишних объемов сырья в денежном эквиваленте в форме средств расчета внешней среды. Это необходимо в целях защиты средств расчета внешней среды от инфляции в ней, и для своевременного использования потенциала эквивалента. Так же это необходимо для защиты от тонких неблагоприятных воздействий. 
"Не вноси платы блудницы и цены пса в дом Господа Бога твоего ни по какому обету, ибо то и другое есть мерзость пред Господом Богом твоим."

Анаболи?зм (от греч. ???????, «подъём») или пластический обмен — совокупность химических процессов, составляющих одну из сторон обмена веществ в организме, направленных на образование высокомолекулярных соединений.
Анаболизм взаимосвязан с противоположным процессом — катаболизмом, так как продукты распада различных соединений могут вновь использоваться при анаболизме, образуя в иных сочетаниях новые вещества.
Это системный процесс совместного синтеза — создания или построения сложных молекул из более простых, полученных при катаболизме, обеспечивающий рост и укрепление структуры социального организма. Часть синтезированных продуктов направляется на катаболизм, а часть на поддержание и развитие всей необходимой инфраструктуры, не противоречащих принципам жизни. ( в качестве визуализации можете представить себе технологический райский сад, наполненный людьми , чья степень абсолютизации Идеала себя в качестве личной вещи вас, общества и Бхагавана в геометрической прогрессии стремиться к абсолютной. Нет товарно-денежных отношений, все технологические возможности и продукты совместного труда-искусства находятся в свободном доступе, что при научном понимании Высшего Идеала индивидуумом и обществом делает систему стабильной и самоподдерживаемой ( как организм человека). Все законы такой системы являются научно обоснованными школьными учебниками и на момент достижения зрелости индивидуум имеет полное понимание биологической и духовной выгоды социального развития, главный принцип которого заключается в увеличении степени обобществления части для Целого, и Целого для части.

Основные параметры такой структуры рассчитываются по формулам:

Степень возможности общества = степени обобществления умноженной на время . ( ахаитуки апратихата)

Степень стабильности общества = степени ускорения процессов метаболизма умноженной на степень осознанности Высшего Идеала поделенные на время. ( так как одно из свойств Премы непрерывно увеличиваться то при отсутствии непрерывного прогресса степень вкуса падает )

Абсолютная степень Абсолютизации Идеала = Абсолютному обобществлению индивидуума для общества и общества для индивидуума. ( как следствие Абсолютное обобществление Полного Целого для части)
Абсолютный Идеал = Сокровенные Игры Радхи, Кришны и Дживы.

Давайте теперь разберемся , кто является здоровым носителем семени Прабхупады, содержащим изначальный не инфицированный ген Кришны, Который по цепочке ДНК Парампары должен был быть передан от Брахмы до Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Тхакура и Шрилы Прабхупады ?
Сутью наставлений всех Ачариев всегда было вечное ( Санатана) естественное единство индивидуальной души с Абсолютом посредством истинного единения с социумом.(Дхарма)

"Все должны оставаться объединенными, следуя айшварья-виграхе ради служения адвайа-гьяне (знанию, лишенному двойственности) " - "Наставления перед Уходом" - Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Тхакура.( Наставления перед Уходом)

«По-настоящему ваша любовь ко мне проявится в том, как вы будете сотрудничать друг с другом ради того, чтобы сохранить созданную мной организацию после моего ухода».- Шрила Прабхупада ( Наставление перед Уходом)

"Да будут все едино, как Ты, Отче, во Мне, и Я в Тебе, так и они да будут в Нас едино, да уверует мир, что Ты послал Меня." - Иисус Христос

"Для того, кто видит Меня во всем сущем и все сущее во Мне, Я никогда не буду потерян, и он никогда не будет потерян для Меня." - Шри Кришна.
Кто же взрастил в себе семя или ген ДНК Парампары и теперь Сам обладает потенцией передать это семя?
Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно упоминает, что его Гуру Махараджа перед своим уходом прямо и открыто (надо понимать, при свидетелях – по крайне мере, своих старших учениках, ответственных за руководство Гаудия Матхом) приказал создать единый орган управления – GBC – и ожидать самопроявленного (точнее сказать самоочевидного – self-effulgent) ачарью.

«Перед своим уходом Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакура попросил всех своих учеников создать единый управляющий орган и совместно продолжать миссионерскую деятельность. Он не дал никаких указаний кому-либо конкретно становиться следующим ачарьей. Но сразу после его ухода его ближайшие секретари создали план занять положение ачарьи и разделились на два лагеря относительно того, кто должен быть следующим ачарьей. впоследствии и те, и другие стали асара, бесполезными, потому что действовали без полномочий, нарушив приказ духовного учителя». («Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита» Ади-лила 12.8, комментарий)

чрйера мата йеи, сеи мата сра
тра дж лагхи’ чале, сеи та’ асра

"Наказ Духовного Учителя — это действующее начало духовной жизни. Любой, кто преступает указание духовного учителя, немедленно становится бесполезным." -ЧЧ ади 12.10

Шрила Прабхупада называет всех разделившихся ближайших учеников Своего Гуру словом " асара" - бесполезными, то есть не взрастившими в себе семя или чистый ген ДНК наставлений Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура пожелав самим стать " владыками" но не квалифицированными для этого, и потому являющихся бесплодными, не несущими в себе чистого знания.

Слово "сара" - На арабском , иврите и персидском языке относится к Саре ( ивр. ?????????, Сара? — букв. владычица) , жене Авраама в еврейской Библии , Христианскому Ветхому Завету и Исламскому Корану . это означает женщину высокого рынка , или Принцессу. В современном иврите «сарах» (???) - это слово для «женщины-министра». Библия повествует о бесплодии Сары (Быт. 11:29,30). Библия повествует о Саре, как о олицетворении красоты и мудрости а современные исследователи единодушны в выводах о том что «Сара / Ав(б)ра(х)ам» = «Сарасвати / Брахма». Такой вывод, например, рассматривается в «Философском словаре» Вольтерa, и многих других источниках.

"Са?ра?свати — в индуизме богиня мудрости, знания, искусства, красоты и красноречия. Брахмачарини, помощница Брахмы при творении Вселенной. Сарасвати осуществляет брак неба и земли, именно она созидает небесный Брачный Чертог. 
Некоторые из имен Сарасвати звучат как «дающая существование», «властительница речи и жизни»"
Таким образом называя ближайших учеников Своего Гуру словом " асара", Прабхупада так же подчеркивает, что они не только являются бесплодными, в роли Шакти по отношению к своему Гуру, но и импотентами ( прости Господи) в роли Пуруши, не способными оплодотворить лоно сердец своих учеников чистым знанием о Единстве, и соотвественно бессильных в укреплении своей ятры. Поэтому они не могут привести своих последователей к Кришне , так как :

"У кого раздавлены ятра или отрезан детородный член, тот не может войти в общество Господне." 
Второзаконие 23: 1

"я?тра "внутренности", ятро "печень", происходит от др.-инд. antra?m "внутренности"
Почему Библия подчеркивает именно печень ? Дело в том, что печень это основа детоксикации организма, она очищает кровь от вирусов и ядов (Единство уничтожает аханкару и анартхи). Так же она отвечает за выработку глюкозы ( Единство порождает сладкий вкус расы, мадхурью, счастье ). Прабхупада говорит : " Для преданных речи Господа — это всегда нектар, но для непреданных Его слова горьки на вкус. Так, здоровому человеку леденцы всегда кажутся сладкими, а больному желтухой — нестерпимо горькими." - поэтому единственным естественным путем обретения высшего вкуса - является органическое единство, не смотря на то, что для позабывшего эту сладость ума, это может казаться горьким. Печень создает кровь ребенка в утробе, после оплодотворения. ( Объединив нашу кровь в одну ятру, мы сможем зачать внутри себя плод бхакти, и проявить социальное тело Кришны и всей Гурупарампары на этой Планете, Которое и будет Этим self-effulgent Ачарией для всего Мира.)

Прабхупада: "Да. Это было причиной раскола. Это сдерживалось Гуру Махараджей, его влиянием, но раскол намечался уже во время его присутствия. И он произошел… Поэтому он дал указание: «Создайте руководящий совет, а Кундже Бабу будет позволено оставаться менеджером». он прямо об этом сказал. Он никого не просил становиться ачарьей. Он попросил: «создайте руководящий совет из двенадцати человек и продолжайте проповедовать, а Кунджа Бабу может оставаться менеджером до конца своей жизни». Он никогда не говорил, что Кунджа Бабу должен стать ачарьей. Никто, ни один из них не был рекомендован Гуру Махараджей стать ачарьей. Его идея была такой: «Пусть они управляют, и тот, кто действительно будет квалифицирован стать ачарьей, они изберут его. Почему я должен принуждать их?». Таков был его план. «Пусть они управляют с помощью сильного руководящего совета так, как это происходит сейчас. Тогда ачарья проявится через свои качества». Но они хотели, чтобы... В душе они лелеяли такое желание: «После ухода гуру я стану ачарьей», «я стану ачарьей». Вот эти "ачарьи" и начали воевать между собой.С одной стороны Васудева Ачарья, а с другой - Кунджа Бабу Ачарья. Еще был Парамананда, он думал так: «Тот, кто будет сильнее, я присоединюсь к нему». (Смеется) Он только думал так. Но Гуру Махараджа никогда не говорил, что эти трое должны стать попечителями. Он хотел, чтобы был руководящий совет." (Беседа со Шрилой Прабхупадой, 21.09.73)

Прабхупада говорит, что вместо того, чтоб дать клятвы "жизни" , Единства , которые как вы помните звучат как :
" Я клянусь бросать мяч между " и " Я клянусь метать снаряд через " эти бесплодные ( асара) импотенты (прости Господи) "ачарии" , как говорит Прабхупада " начали воевать между собой" в точности, как инфицированные вирусами-сателлитами раковые клетки "воют" поедая организм, заражая своих "собратьев", ослабляя общий иммунитет и таким образом приближая смерть всего Тела. Об уничтожении ими Тела своего Гуру и всей Ятры Прабхупада говорит буквально в прямом смысле :

«Мой Гуру Махараджа много раз сожалел об этом, и он думал, что если хотя бы один человек поймет принцип проповеди, его миссия увенчается успехом. В последние дни присутствия моего Гуру Махараджа он был очень недоволен. На самом деле он покинул этот мир раньше из за этого, иначе он прожил бы еще много лет. Тем не менее он попросил своих учеников сформировать единый Руководящий совет для проповеди культа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Он никогда не рекомендовал никого становиться ачарьей Гаудия Матха. Но на Шридхаре Махарадже лежит ответственность за нарушение этого указания Гуру Махараджа: Шридхара Махарадж и другие, которых сейчас уже нет в живых, без всяких на то оснований решили, что в Гаудия Матхе должен быть ачарья. Если бы Гуру Махараджа видел, что в то время кто-то был квалифицирован стать ачарьей, он бы сказал об этом, потому что в ночь перед своим уходом он говорил о стольких вещах, но ни разу не упомянул об ачарье. Его идея состояла в том, что ачарья не должен быть избран среди членов руководящего совета. он открыто сказал: создайте GBC и продолжайте миссию. Его идея была такой: тот, кто среди членов GBC станет успешным и самоочевидным ачарьей, тот автоматически будет избран. Поэтому Шридхара Махарадж и двое его единомышленников, не имея соответствующего указания Гуру Махараджи, выбрали одного ачарью и эта затея окончилась неудачей. В результате сейчас каждый объявляет себя ачарьей, хотя он может быть каништха-адхикари, неспособным проповедовать. В некоторых матхах ачарья сменяется по три раза в год. поэтому мы не должны совершить такую же ошибку в нашем лагере ИСККОН». (Шрила Прабхупада, письмо Рупануге, 28.4.74)

Одна из обязанностей ученика ( как и жены перед мужем), совершенное исполнение которой может говорить о его квалификации - это забота о Теле духовного учителя, но подобно тому, как не целомудренная блудница , не способна зачать от благочестивого человека, так и поедающие Тело своего Гуру ученики Бхакти Сидханты Сарасвати Тхакура были не способны родить в себе плод чистой Бхакти, выполнив наставление ( то есть поместив в себе его ценностный ген ДНК ). " он открыто сказал: создайте GBC и продолжайте миссию. "
И
з всех учеников Бхакти Сидханты Сарасвати Тхакура именно Прабхупада выполнил Его наставления, в одиночку, без помощи своих духовных братьев ( о которой он просил и не раз ) "воскресив" Тело Джагат Гуру и создав орган, который был призван завершить начатое им. Даже название Прабхупада использовал согласно алгоритму полученному от Учителя, а именно : GBC - которое состоит из трех слов Governing BODY Commission, которых по сути достаточно, чтоб понять суть наставлений всей Парампары и Самого Кришны, при условии глубочайшей медитации на лотосные стопы их на наставлений.
Governing BODY Commission - в совокупности даже поверхностного смысла, звучит как " Комиссия руководства Телом " или даже " советское  управление Телом " ( Совет GBC). "При создании Совета его миссия была определена как «действовать как инструмент исполнения воли» Прабхупады ( теперь вспомните о каком "инструменте" речь шла выше )." Ключевые наставления относительно управления он излагал в письменном виде - в виде юридических документов и писем руководителям ИСККОН. В директиве от 22 июля 1974 г., содержащей поправки для внесения в уставы и регистрационные документы ИСККОН, отмечается:
"Шрила Прабхупада "является высшим авторитетом во всех вопросах Общества" и что руководящий совет (GBC) "должен быть ИНСТРУМЕНТОМ для исполнения Воли Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады". После ухода Шрилы Прабхупады совет GBC также отметил: "Наставления Шрилы Прабхупады являются важнейшими указаниями для каждого преданного в ИСККОН".

Если "Наставления Шрилы Прабхупады являются важнейшими указаниями для каждого преданного в ИСККОН" - значит своей очевидностью, естественностью они должны быть защищены от спекуляций на любом уровне, вплоть до уровня самого GBC. ( для самостоятельного изучения http://wap.*************************...000069-000-0-0 )

Поэтому давайте еще раз схематично и вкратце вспомним выводы, к которым мы однозначно приходили выше, посредством анализа социальных структур, организма, клеточного метаболизма и первого слова "7 целей" Исккон .

Прабхупада юридически утвердил : «действовать как инструмент исполнения воли»

Этимология слов организация и организм приводит к слову "??????" (ОРГАНО), которое в зависимости от произношения может означать "инструмент", "орудие" или "тело".

Прабхупада хочет чтоб созданный им орган GBC был " инструмент исполнения воли" и Его Телом, так как по определению тело тоже является инструментом исполнения воли, и когда оно исполняет волю в соответствии с указаниями владельца, то можно сказать, что тот находится " в себе". Социальное тело Прабхупады не отлично от тела его Гуру Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, так как Прабхупада создал Международное Общество Сознание Кришны и Орган GBC по Его наставлению. В свою очередь наш духовный Дед завещал всему Гаудиа Матху и соотвественно нашему общему органу " Совместного Управления Телом " или 

"Governing BODY Commission" такие слова : 

"Все должны оставаться объединенными, следуя айшварья-виграхе ради служения адвайа-гьяне (знанию, лишенному двойственности)"

Прабхупада детализировал Его слова уточнив, как именно мы должны быть "объединенными" - в Абсолютной степени, так чтоб Гаудия Матх и Исккон в нем ( или наоборот) не были отличны от Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура , Прабхупады и всей Гуру Парампары. Чтоб еще более детализировать данный алгоритм, он употребил два слова " инструмент исполнения Воли " и " Тело " ( «ИСККОН - это мое тело».), как первое так и второе относится к телу. Но если бы 

Прабхупада не сказал слово " инструмент" мы бы все вместе так и оставались бесплодными импотентами " асара" , не имея инструкции по сборке духовного тела. Но Шрила Прабхупада словом "инструмент" ясно говорит нам, что в основе такой конструкции и правил ее использования, лежит простой естественный закон жизни пронизывающий все, включая материальную природу. Это простой закон органического единства, когда 1+1=3. Мужчина+Женщина = семья. Семья + Семья = Род. Здоровая Ятра + Истинный Гуру = Бхакти. Само слово органическое ( а по смыслу и "биологическое") так же как и слова "организация, организм " - производное от слова "??????" - инструмент, орудие, тело. А закон органического клеточного единства, это единственный закон который мы можем приложить к технологии производства единства и бхакти. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада оставил нам эту инструкцию, который любой из Вас может прочитать в определении, понятия "инструмент". ( на случай удаления , мы сделали фотографии).

Давайте еще раз занесем эти данные :

Инструме?нт (лат. instrumentum — орудие ) — предмет, устройство, механизм, машина или алгоритм, используемые для целевого воздействия на объект: его изменения или измерения в целях достижения полезного эффекта. в основе конструкции и правил использования инструмента лежит знание законов материального мира, приложенных к технологии производства. Сложный инструмент заключает в себе идею нескольких элементарных."

А Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур добавил : "Всмотрись в себя"

Теперь давайте добросовестно искренне проведем детальный анализ степени нашего соответствия занимаемой " должности ", и либо уйдем в " отставку" , либо родим в себе плод духовной любви и единства, вернув к жизни в Органическом Социальном Теле наших Духовных Отцов и Дедов, восстановив наш Род, приняв в свое лоно чистое Семя наставлений Кришны и всей Парампары.

Чтобы не терять зря времени, и не совершить оскорбление этих великих душ, вечных спутников Шрилы Прабхупады, я не стану расписывать тут, подробную информацию о степени нашего Единства со времени Ухода Шрилы Прабхупады. Уверен все из вас и так прекрасно знают, о каком "горьком" но необходимом нам лекарстве от индивидуализма я говорю. Тому, кто не знает о чем я говорю, лучше тогда и не знать этого. А лидеры к которым прежде всего адресовано это послание и так все понимают. Это лекарство было милостиво предоставлено нам первыми учениками Прабхупады, его Апостолами, которые показали нам к чему неизбежно будут приводить любые "индивидуальные" попытки за 30 серебряников купить "билет" в Кришна Лилу у оторванного от Парампары, а потому являющегося бесплодным "асарой" ,гуру-импотента . Это просто не научно и противоречит самой жизни. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил: "Кришна смотрит не на то, сколько мы даём, а на то, сколько мы оставляем себе".

Вместо ссылок на доказывающие необходимость полной "перезагрузки системы" материалы, я просто приведу одну историю, свидетелем которой я стал, и которая послужила причиной моего слезного крика к Кришне, с просьбой прийти к Нам или послать кого то, чтоб показать нам дорогу, по которой мы вместе сможем пойти дальше.

Я увидел одного взрослого преданного, который сидел и плакал, на мой вопрос о причине, он ответил:

" Понимаешь, руководство Храмового бизнеса вдвое снизило мне жалование и даже не предупредило меня об этом. Я работаю без выходных уже несколько лет, чтоб прокормить своих жену и дочь инвалидов, живущих в неспокойной Украине, и которых я могу видеть лишь две недели в году, когда еду туда из России продлевать документы. Теперь, когда я должен был выслать им необходимые на оплату жилья и питания средства, но не могу сделать этого, моя родная дочь сказала мне : " Папа, мы не выживем с тобой вместе, не приезжай к нам больше... "

Когда я отправился за разъяснениями к одному из представителей, то на меня посмотрели как на материалиста, а тому преданному порекомендовали устроиться к материалистам вроде меня. Мне сказали что, тот преданный просто невежда и не понимает, что руководство кладет эти деньги не себе в карман а тратит на проповедь и пуджу. В качестве доказательства мне было представлено обращение руководства с просьбой о пожертвованиях на месячные затраты Храма. Я посмотрел, на одни цветы для одной только программы там стояла сумма в две тысячи долларов, в целом на месяц там были расписаны просто гигантские суммы , и для чего всего это?

Прабхупада еще будучи в "физическом" теле сказал : " "Хватит расширяться, пора кипятить молоко "

Но вместо совместного осознания жизненной необходимости органического единства и его достижения, те кто слышал это наставление, восприняв его через призму аханкары лишь усилили свой "индивидуальный бхаджан". Чем это закончилось мы прекрасно знаем - " судьба 11 Апостолов Прабхупады" нам известна.

Через Законы Яровой Кришна дает понять, что пора " кипятить молоко"
Кипячение - означает уваривание, или уплотнение = объедиение.
Так же в процессе кипячения погибают все бактерии индивидуализма.
Но если молоко не начать кипятить во время, то оно прокиснет, и станет непригодным, для приготовления сладостей, которые 
так любит Кришна...
Х
ватит расклеивать объявления о наборе на вакансию расклейщиков объявлений.

Часть 2

В настоящее время не утихают споры в вопросах авторитетности того или иного подхода в оценке эффективности дикши в различных вайшнавских объединениях, представленных в основном тремя направлениями: ИСККОН, осколками Гаудия Матха и ритвиками. Данная информация актуальна не только для представителей этих формирований но и для всех остальных религиозных групп. Зачастую помимо конструктивных философских и научных изысканий в качестве аргументов в пользу того или иного подхода используется апелляция к поведению лидеров, гуру, часто доходящая до банальных оскорблений, кажущихся справедливыми или безосновательными с разных уровней восприятия. Результатом таких прений как правило является потеря времени, которое можно было бы потратить на выполнение общих задач, систематизированных в простые естественные схемы, основателями всех авторитетных религиозных школ и мировых религий. Поэтому на основе представлений о вечной связи человека, общества и Полного Целого лишенного двойственности, на основе наставлений Парампары, мы хотели бы изложить эффективный по определению подход к восприятию сложившейся ситуации.

"Все должны оставаться ОБЪЕДИНЕННЫМИ, следуя айшварья-виграхе ради служения адвайа-гьяне (знанию, лишенному двойственности) " - Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур.( "Наставления перед Уходом")

Помимо "материального", то есть поверхностного взгляда на вещи, на основе гьяны, существует так же трансцендентный взгляд, который подразумевает видение всего в связи с высшим замыслом Кришны, всвязи с Лилой, ведь как мы знаем "даже травинка не шелохнется без дозволения Верховной Личности Бога» (БГ.6.6ком) Такое видение является уттама - запредельным тамасу или тьме материального мира и потому обозначается термином «раджа» - наиболее эффективным в решении любых проблем и соотвественно приносящим су- сукхам — максимальную выгоду, вкус, так как реализовывается через непосредственный опыт (пратйакша
авагамам) . Действия на основе такого понимания являются дхармйам — совершенной дхармой.

В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» сказано, что человека, искренне желающего заниматься преданным служением Господу, нужно считать освобожденным.
Многие Гуру, поведение или проповедь которых вызывает критику , могут находиться под влиянием Йога Майи, для реализации определенных задач, по устроению всех декораций Санкиртана Лилы , не отличной от Танца Раса. Такой декорацией например даже может служить в том числе в чем то отрицательный ачар и прачар. Плюс ко всему, Парампара как цепочка генов ДНК, исходя из определения самого ДНК ( " макромолекула обеспечивающая хранение, передачу из поколения в поколение и реализацию генетической программы развития и функционирования живых организмов.") , не только передает знание и бхакти, но и хранит их в не проявленном виде. Например, данная информация о сути проповеди, была бы не столь эффективна во времена отсутствия глобальных средств коммуникаций, которые сейчас позволяют органично собрать воедино все социальное Тело Парампары в сжатые сроки, без угрозы уничтожения враждебными силами на этапе сборки.

Часть всей будущей структуры человека, его внешность, базовый набор качеств, изначально содержаться в не проявленном состоянии в генетическом коде ДНК отца ( Гуру), содержащимся в его семени ( наставлениях) , а другая часть содержится в генетическом коде ДНК яйцеклетки БУДУЩЕЙ матери(ученика). Для того, чтобы родился ребенок ( чистое бхакти), квалификации должны соответствовать как мужчина ( Гуру) , так и девушка ( ученик) . Кроме того до момента полного формирования плода проходит алгоритм различных процессов. Оплодотворение происходит в момент половой зрелости ( не только мужчины, но и девушки), причем процессу оплодотворения, предшествует момент ухаживания со стороны мужчины ( Гуру) с попытками понравится, подарками ( духовным кредитом, авансом) Мужчина очаровывает девушку сладкими речами. Свадьба добровольный процесс, если девушка не согласна, то процесс ухаживания прекращается, кредит доверия заканчивается. Если происходит свадьба, то муж в полной мере отдает всю свою силу жене и детям. 

Биологическая потребность размножения отводит на процесс ухаживания определенный срок, если глупая девушка выбирает другого жениха ( индивидуализм), который может оказаться не столь достойным, обманщиком, то в конце концов он( индивидуализм) может бросить ее, оставив одну или заразить инфекцией ( анартхи). После свадьбы девушка становится собственностью мужа. Сама свадьба означает клятвы связывающие во едино девушку ( ученика), и мужчину ( Гуру), и девушка сразу же автоматически интегрируется ( инициируется) в Род мужа ( Парампара, ОМ ПУРНАМ). Затем происходит акт зачатия, при котором мужчина ( Гуру) оплодотворяет девушку( ученика) своим семенем ( дает мантру и наставления) , которое соединяясь с уникальным кодом ДНК яйцеклетки (природы ученика) , начинает процесс постепенного формирования плода ( чистого бхакти, сварупы). Девушка ( ученик) при этом активно служит телу своего мужа, если она перестает это делать (без оснований) , то муж вправе наказать или выгнать её ( или даже убить по древним традициям), оставив при этом ребенка себе. Для формирования плода необходимы питательные вещества и время.

Стоит так же отметить, что если мужчина ( Гуру) затягивает с предложением бракосочетания, то биологическая потребность ( према трансформированная в каму) вынудит девушку ( ученика) вступить в связь с другим мужчиной, и этот мужчина вполне может оказаться не столь достойным и здоровым ( индивидуализм автоматически разворачивает пакет аханкары в 6 вирусов-сателлитов - анартх), и может даже бросить девушку оплодотворив не желательным ( не законным) потомством ( карма, смерть). Так же, своевременно не вступив в связь с девушкой ( учеником) , мужчина ( Гуру) может растратить биологически активный возраст ( духовный "кредит" от Парампары. Притча Иисуса Христа о талантах) и стать не способным к размножению ( пасть). 

Решающий шаг , всегда ( почти) за мужчиной ( гуру) , он вовремя должен сделать предложение девушке ( научно раскрыть ученику иллюзию, несостоятельность "ценности" индивидуализма и абсолютную ценность и вечность Истинного Единства. ("Иисус сказал ему: если хочешь быть совершенным, пойди, продай имение твое и раздай нищим; и будешь иметь сокровище на небесах; и приходи и следуй за Мною" ) с намерением бракосочетания ( единение с Гуру, Парампарой и ОМ ПУРНАМ, посредством обетов), в ходе которого дается ( в том числе) две клятвы " Быть вместе в горе и в радости" ( это естественные клятвы клеточной зависимости посредством метаболизма в организме, если вы проведете анализ слова метаболизм, его значение и этимологию, то вы с удивлением обнаружите, что в совокупности смысла, слово метаболизм означает две "клятвы" клеток общему гену ДНК , а именно 1) " Я клянусь бросать мяч ( округлый предмет) МЕЖДУ (братьями-здоровыми клетками)" и 2) " Я клянусь метать( стрелять) снаряд ( пулю, ядро) ЧЕРЕЗ ( через собратьев во врага - зараженных раковых клеток «индивидуалистов» и враждебную внешнюю среду).

С какой же позиции рассматривать отсутствие или не предоставление полной картины понимания, или какие либо нарушения формальностей дхармы со стороны некоторых современных Гуру:

С позиции полного невежества, это выглядит как демонстрация несостоятельности всего метода. С позиции дхармы, это выглядит как результат несоблюдения объективных биологических сроков совершения « подхода» к ученикам для правильной интеграции их в сангу или ятру . Но с Абсолютной позиции , это выглядит как милость чистого преданного, показавшего второстепенность внешнего и приоритет внутреннего, вечного чистого единства в любви. И если мы посмотрим, то многие ученики таких гуру не отвернулись от них, что опять же можно увидеть с разных уровней по разному: в невежестве - это выглядит как какая то корысть, как мирская дружба на основе ложного эго, с позиции дхармы это выглядит как ее нарушение, но с позиции Абсолюта это просто Лила преданных Господа, находящихся под покровом Йога Майи для обустройства декораций сокровенной Санкиртана Лилы, не отличной от Танца Раса, и стоящей над понятием мирской морали и дхармы.

Так с какой же точки зрения рассматривать? 

Совершенно очевидно что не с позиции невежества. Остаются дхарма и Абсолют. Если рассматривать только с позиции дхармы, то это будет лишено вкуса (расы), вовлечет в сложный и несоответствующий времени, месту и обстоятельств процесс восстановления этой самой дхармы, который скорее всего приведет к обратному результату, то есть деградацию до уровня невежества, из за отсутствия необходимой для этого системы, культуры, познаний и прочих инструментов. Плюс процесс деградации может ускориться из за совершенных аппарадх в адрес этих великих душ, степень чистоты и величия которых, Иисус Христос предлагает оценивать по плодам.

Шрила Прабхупада сам часто приводил санскритскую поговорку: пхалена паричийате – "Судить нужно по плодам".
Очевидно, что никто из смертных не способен так влиять на сердца людей, как эти преданные, которые являются прозрачной средой могущества Кришны.
Попробуйте подойти к людям на улице, сказать им, что они живут как кошки и собаки, и что они должны немедленно обрить головы, выкинуть телевизор и перестать заниматься незаконным сексом, отдав на вашу миссию все свои деньги. При всем при этом не называя им ни конкретных сроков обретения хотя бы освобождения, ни очевидной цепочки причинно-следственной связи достижения « светлого будущего» . Как минимум на вас посмотрят как на сумасшедшего и пойдут дальше.

Очевидно что не являясь проводником милости и могущества Кришны, не возможно в одиночку вдохновить тысячи человек, таким «абсурдным» с точки зрения обывателя процессом. Поэтому стоит быть предельно внимательным к своему умонастроению и мотиву даже при «конструктивной" критике таких живых существ.
В тоже время даже находясь на Абсолютном уровне, не говоря уже о его имитации, не будет правильным отказываться от соблюдения дхармы и слепо молчать, не совершая попыток повлиять на ситуацию. Подобно тому, как девушка в затянувшейся помолвке скромно начинает намекать на необходимость "серьезного разговора»,так же и ученики в своих смиренных вопросах просто обязаны дать понять Гуру, что они готовы следовать за ним в горе и в радости и интегрироваться посредством органической дикши в единую ятру , дав обет жизни : « Я клянусь бросать мяч между» и « Я клянусь метать снаряд через». 

При этом Гуру должен предоставить ученику весь " бизнес план" выполнения наставлений своего Гуру, звена ДНК Парампары, суть которого всегда сводится к органической интеграции индивидуума в социум на основе знания вечных абсолютных связей части и Всепривлекающего Полного Целого. Раскрытие такого бизнес плана, подобно объяснению мужчиной девушке своих планов на жизнь, способах заработка, принципов которые бы дали понять девушке, каким именно образом будет достигнута главная цель брака - формирование достойного потомства. 

В гармоничном просчитанном плане мужчины, женщине отводится роль соответствующая ее предрасположенностям, подобно этому Гуру, предоставивший ученику четкий план выполнения миссии своего Гуру, дает ученику не только полное понимание причинно-следственной связи достижения духовной цели, а следовательно укрепляет его веру в процесс, но и дает ему определенное место, как детали, в этом общем механизме, или зачаток сварупы, которая планомерно будет развиваться как эмбрион из уже заложенного генетического информационного кода. В науке такой процесс называется дифференцировкой клеток - процессом реализации генетически обусловленной программы формирования специализированного фенотипа клеток, отражающего их способность к тем или иным профильным функциям. Дифференцировка меняет функцию клетки, её размер, форму и метаболическую активность.

Главным естественным условием протекания дифференцировки клеток, является интеграция клетки в систему общего метаболизма в организме, принцип которого в сумме фактического и этимологического смысла означает « Я клянусь бросать мяч между» ( Шри УП 4) и « Я клянусь метать снаряд через» ( совместная защита друг друга от воздействия наполненной вирусами-сатиллитами среды) . Здоровый метаболизм вещества-информации является отражением квалификации обитателей духовного мира.

«Он очень силен, прекрасно образован и замечательно играет в мяч.» (НП с. 376).

Если же по искренней просьбе ученика Гуру не может предоставить плана организации крепкой ЯТРЫ, и интеграции своего ученика в нее, то это говорит о том, что он не понял наставлений Парампары ,не несет в своем семени Ее ген ДНК и потому является «АСАРОЙ» духовно бесплодным импотентом не способным оплодотворить сердце ученика и привести его Кришне, потому что :

"У кого раздавлены ятра или отрезан детородный член, тот не может войти в общество Господне» Второзаконие Глава 23:1

"Наказ Духовного Учителя — это действующее начало духовной жизни. Любой, кто преступает указание духовного учителя, немедленно становится бесполезным." -ЧЧ ади 12.10

"ятра "внутренности", ятро "печень", происходит от др.-инд. antram "внутренности"

Почему Библия подчеркивает именно печень ? Дело в том, что печень это основа детоксикации организма, она очищает кровь от вирусов и ядов (Единство уничтожает аханкару и анартхи). Так же она отвечает за выработку глюкозы ( Единство порождает сладкий вкус расы, мадхурью, счастье ). Прабхупада говорит : " Для преданных речи Господа — это всегда нектар, но для непреданных Его слова горьки на вкус. Так, здоровому человеку леденцы всегда кажутся сладкими, а больному желтухой — нестерпимо горькими." - поэтому единственным естественным путем обретения высшего вкуса - является органическое единство, не смотря на то, что для позабывшего эту сладость ума, это может казаться горьким. Печень создает кровь ребенка в утробе, после оплодотворения. ( Объединив нашу кровь в одну ятру, мы сможем зачать внутри себя плод бхакти, и проявить СОЦИАЛЬНОЕ ТЕЛО Кришны и всей Гурупарампары на этой Планете, Которое и будет Этим self-effulgent Ачарией для всего Мира, осуществившим истинную глобализацию и установив новый мировой порядок, о котором будет рассказано в следующей статье.

Гуру, не несущий в себе такого чистого ценностного гена ДНК Парампары , с позиции Дхармы и Лилы является демоном, с которыми Кришна играет в известной нам форме. Не стоит думать что религиозные атрибуты, харизма, ученость и количество последователей однозначно указывают на принадлежность даже своего Гуру к « светлой стороне» постоянной Курукшетра Лилы. Бхакти Сидханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорит, что олицетворенный Кали в этот век приходит в одеждах саньяси для того чтобы проповедовать лжерелигию. В частности, похоже там, где все надеются обрести истинную веру. Такие саньяси и Гуру, вполне могут являться чистыми преданными Господа, которые в рамках его Лилы, смиренно выполняют свою роль. Наш Генерал в этом сражении ,Шила Прабхупада, говорит :
«Фактом является то, что грандиозное демоническое движение развивается прямо внутри нашего Общества» (письмо Хамсадуте 2.09.70)

Исходя из всего этого, абсолютной аксиомой является необходимость мертвой хватки за краешек дхоти наставлений Прабхупады, специально систематизированных, нотариально заверенных и абсолютизированных указанием на них в момент ухода по примеру Бхакти Сидханты Сарасвати Махараджа, утвердившего те же задачи. И конечно же такими задачами, является не праздное смакование эпоса про космических лебедей, уединенный бхаджан, курсы по астрологии или медитация на Святое Имя в отрыве от служения Целям Ачарии. Не относится к этому и участие в порочных товарно-денежных отношениях, которые в совокупности с общим механизмом взаимоуничтожения, основанном на конкурентном индивидуализме, Прабхупада называет « the chain of victimization» ("цепь виктимизации») и приказывает каждому преданному избавить человечество и себя самих от ее разрушительного влияния. Специально для защиты от возможных спекуляций со стороны демонов, Прабхупада придал этим наставлением форму Священного Абсолютного для всех Закона - Конституции ( пункты F,G и тд )
« с позиции Абсолюта - любые формальности второстепенны по отношению к главному принципу жизни - истинному Органическому Единству. На этой позиции дхарма восстанавливается даже при полном отсутствии всех необходимых инструментов Божественной Волей. « Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты.»

На такое правильное понимание настраивает нас Господь Чайтанья говоря : « «Я не брахман, Я не кшатрий, Я не вайшья и не шудра. Я не брахмачари, не семейный человек, не ванапрастха и не санньяси. Я считаю Себя лишь слугой слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, покровителя гопи.»
Такая позиция объединяет любые формальные противоречия ( ритвиков, Гаудия Матха, Исккона и вообще всей человеческой популяции)
При органическом единстве, Гуру - это системный администратор, необходимый в качестве личности, для гармоничной интеграции ученика в сангу или ятру с последующим техническим руководством им в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельствами. При этом Гуру не является независимой личностью, наделяющей каким то магическим способом своего ученика « Божественной Милостью», как это выглядит при отсутствии органического единства на основе единого гена ДНК Парампары ( программы развития), и потому справедливо вызывает порицание, например ритвиков, особенно после объективной оценки уровня учеников, которые после десятков лет практики, до сих пор находятся на платформе индивидуализма и конкурируют между собой. 

При органическом единстве Гуру-личность и есть ритвик, интегрирующий ученика в общий метаболизм Полного Целого, и являющегося клеткой проводником, системным руководством , которое требует конкретных указаний ( и наказаний) в технологическом процессе бхакти-йоги. При этом авторитет Гуру интегрированного в общую программу развития и имеющего системный план ее реализации, для ученика не отличен от авторитета всей Парампары и Кришны, в рамках обозначенных в данной программе. Если по каким то внутренним или внешним причинам ценностный ген Гуру инфицируется аханкарой, и перестает соответствовать всегда очевидной программе общсго развития ( чистому изначальному гену ДНК Парампары) , то ученик оставляет такого Гуру, так как его системные указания автоматически перестают соответствовать такой программе. Стоит отметить, что при достижении достаточного метаболизма общественного организма, возникает иммунитет( вкус, чистота ценностного гена) способный противостоять негативному влиянию внешней всегда враждебной среды, которая при отсутствии такого общего имунитета ( вкуса единства) , является главной причиной падения. "Оскверняющее влияние материальной природы столь сильно, что его жертвой может стать даже йог, поглощенный служением Господу» -(БГ 9:30 комм)

Именно поэтому Прабхупада говорит, что его Тело ( ИСККОН) можно разрушить только изнутри (письмо Хамсадуте 2.09.70) , если не принять в себя во время семя его ценностного вектора, направленного на органическое единство, для осуществления метаболизма и формирования общего иммунитета, который позволит не только противостоять воздействию внешней среды, но и активно трансформировать ее, в соотвествии с целями Парампары. 
Господь Шива своей жене Парвати говорит: "Существует огромное количество форм поклонения, но наивысшей формой поклонения среди всех является поклонение Кришне. А наиболее сокровенное поклонение, чем поклонение Господу, это поклонение всем преданным, тому, кто дорог Кришне»
При такой совершенной системе, главной ценностью является служение преданному как инструменту Кришны, квалификация Гуру же определяется его способностью поддерживать чистоту этой системы ценности посредством «ачар — прачар».

Таким образом ученик под практическим руководством любого опытного Гуру-"социалиста", объективно является учеником Прабхупады, и всей Пармпары, Брахмы и Самого Кришны. Пример необходимости такого практического руководства показал нам так же Иисус Христос, на авторитет которого, часто ссылается сам Прабхупада. Он точно так же уполномочил 12 учеников ( а по многим свидетельствам, в том числе и по изображениям того времени, уполномоченных Апостолов было 11, как и у Прабхупады в начале) крестить во Имя Троицы, при этом он нигде не говорит, что количество апостолов в будущем должно быть ограниченно. Чем больше Гуру-"социалистов" с правильным пониманием и хорошим уровнем, тем больше учеников могут постоянно находится в обществе Гуру, как это и предписано шастрами. Подобно ситуации в вайшнавском мире, отсутствие глубокой коллективной медитации на наставления Иисуса о Единстве, любви к ближнему как к самому себе, христианская традиция быстро обросла формализмом лишившим ее адептов универсальной связи с Полным Целым. Поэтому одной из наших задач является обучение христиан христианству (мусульман исламу, а буддистов буддизму) на их языке, после собственного объединения. Поэтому Прабхупада и сказал : « Я пришел, чтоб дать вам мозги» Мозги это орган отвечающий за единство всего организма, за координацию его движений и тд. Но если сами мозги разлагаются, это называется рак мозга, когда одни клетки поедают другие не осознавая свою связь в Полном Целом.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Часть 3.

Ранее мы узнали, что идеальная модель общества в абсолютной форме отражена в клеточной структуре организма, с единым для каждой клетки геном ДНК и процессом метаболизма, сумма фактического и этимологического смысла определения которого, выглядит как две клятвы клеток единому гену ДНК : " Я клянусь бросать мяч между " и " я клянусь метать снаряд через", данная система ценностей полностью идентична системе ценностей обитателей духовного мира, которые " играют в мяч", "кормят друг друга сладостями" и " защищают друг друга от демонов". 

Главными врагами клеток и организма являются вирусы-сателлиты, направленные на разрушение гена ДНК, и формирования раковых клеток, выключающихся из процесса общего метаболизма и " индивидуально конкурирующих" с остальными за питательные вещества. Раковые клетки инфицируют своих собратьев, развивая таким образом цепь виктимизации ( Конституция Ассоциации пункт G) в геометрической прогрессии вплоть до смерти всего организма. По аналогии с раковыми клетками, в духовном мире на преданных и Кришну нападают демоны, желающие занять место Кришны и подчинить себе его энергии, либо одна из джив может захотеть попробовать себя в роли Кришны, попадая таким образом на ценностный вектор конкурентного индивидуализма с запрограммированный по определению на нем смертью - или материальный мир двойственности. На этом векторе джива формируется в материальное тело, несущее в себе принципы духовного мира и управляемое Кришной в аспекте Параматмы, вещественным проявлением Которой является чистый ген ДНК, или чистый Гуру в социуме. 

Подобно вирусам инфицирующим ген ДНК, в социальном теле влиянию вирусов-сателлитов-анартх подвержен ценностный файл человека, системным администратором которого должен быть социальный аспект Параматмы - чистый преданный Гуру, постоянно следящий за качеством интеграции ученика в социальный организм посредством вещественно-информационного метаболизма. Если ДНК повреждается в организме человека, особые структуры клетки ее ремонтируют, или клетка погибает под влиянием иммунной системы. На социальном уровне баланс системы ценностей поддерживается подконтрольным Парампаре институтом брахманов-гуру. В случае несоответствия ценностного файла Гуру, изначально направленного на естественную интеграцию учеников в социум, на такого гуру сперва оказывается общественное информационное воздействие , если восстановить таким образом его программный файл не удается, то "особые структуры" устраняют его физически . 
Примером может служить уничтожение Арджуной своего Гуру Дроначарии и наставника деда Бхишмы, принявшего стороны "конкурентного индивидуалиста" Дурьодханы. Таких гуру, использующих своих учеников не по назначению, а именно не для интеграции их в социум для удовлетворения Кришны, вместо этого дающих им лишь фрагментарное знание, Бхакти Сидханта Сарасвати Тхакур называет " олицетворенным Кали , приходящих в одеждах саньяси для того чтобы проповедовать лжерелигию ". При этом все это происходит в рамках всеобьемлющей Лилы Кришны, в точности как и на Курукшетре, где "конкурентные индивидуалисты" Дрона и Бхима, на самом деле являлись чистыми преданными Верховного Господа и исполняли свои роли под воздействием Йога-Майи.

В условиях " военного времени", когда Варнашрама дхарма полностью разрушена, Кришна через систему Парампары приходит посредством своей Шакти Авеша Аватары, для ее восстановления.
В конце Брахма-Вайварта Пураны (4.129.49-51) описывается диалог между Матерью Гангой и Господом Шри Кришной. Четвертая часть Брахма-Вайварта Пураны названа Кришна-джанма-кханда. Глава 129 названа Голокароханам. Когда трансцендентные развлечения Шри Кришны на земле подошли к концу, Ганга Деви появилась в Двараке, и от имени всех священных рек выразила опасения по поводу неминуемо ухода Господа в духовный мир.

Шлоки предсказывающие явление Шрилы Прабхупады :

Tекст 49

bhagarathy uvaca
he natha ramanashreshtha
yasi golokamuttamam
asmakam ka gatishcatra
bhavishyati kalau yuge

Ганга сказала: O защитник, Всевышний наслаждающийся, после Вашего ухода на прекрасное место жизни, Голоку, какова будет наша ситуация в эпоху Кали?

Tекст 50

sri-bhagavan uvaca
kaleh pancasahasrani
varshani tishtha bhutale
papani papino yani
tubhyam dasyanti snanatah

Улыбнувшись, Господь ответил: На земле 5,000 лет Кали-юги будут греховны, и грешники внесут свои грехи в Вас, купаясь.

Tекст 51

man-mantropasakasparshad
bhasmibhutani tatkshanat
bhavishyanti darsanacca
snanadeva hi jahnavi

О, Джахнави. Появится Мой мантра-упасака (тот, кто поклоняется Святому Имени) его видом, прикосновением и омовением в тебе, все те грехи будут сожжены.

Tекст 52

harernamani yatraiva
puranani bhavanti hi
tatra gatva savadhanam
abhih sarddham ca shroshyasi

Там будут петь имена Хари и читать Пурану (Бхагавата). Достигая этого места, внимательно слушайте.
(На языке Пуран, когда слово "Пурана" использованое в единственном числе, имеет отношение к Бхагавата-Пуране. Сам Шрила Вьясадева говорит в Ш.Б.1.3.41 

«Сняв «сливки» всех ведических писаний и летописей вселенной, Шри Вйасадева передал «Бхагаватам» своему сыну, самому высокочтимому среди осознавших себя душ».)

Tекст 53

purana shravanaccaiva
harernamanukirtanat
bhasmibhutani papani
brahma-hatyadikani ca

Греховные реакции включая убийство брахмана могут быть аннулированы, слыша Бхагавата-Пурану и воспевая имена Хари в настроении преданных.

Tекст 54

bhasmibhutani tanyeva
vaishnavalinganena ca
trinani shushkakashthani
dahanti pavako yatha

Так же, как сухая трава сожжена огнем, прикосновением Моих преданных, все грехи сожжены.

Tекст 55

tathapi vaishnava loke
papani papinamapi
prithivyam yani tirthani
punyanyapi ca jahnavi

O Ганга, целая планета станет местом паломничества присутствием Моих преданных, даже при том, что это место было греховно.

Tекст 56

madbhaktanam sharireshu
santi puteshu samtatam
madbhaktapadarajasa
sadyah puta vasundhara

Тела Моих преданных всегда очищают. Мать-земля становится чистой пылью стоп Моих преданных.

Tекст 57

sadyah putani tirthani
sadyah putam jagattatha
manmantropasaka vipra
ye maducchishtabhojinah

Это будет то же самое в случае мест паломничества и целого мира. Те умные мантра-упасака, которые вкушают остатки Моей пищи, очистят все.
(Подобно первой свече Шрила Прабхупада мантра-упасака зажег много новых мантра-упасак, в будущем их будет все больше и больше.)

Tекст 58

mameva nityam dhyayante
te mat pranadhikah priyah
tadupasparshamatrena
puto vayushca pavakah

Они более дороги для Меня, чем Моя жизнь, они повседневно размышляет только обо Мне. Воздух и огонь становятся чистыми просто даже их косвенным прикосновением.

Tекст 59

kaler dasha-sahasrani
madbhaktah santi bhu-tale
ekavarna bhavishyanti
madbhakteshu gateshu ca

В течение 10,000 лет Кали-юги такие Мои преданные заполнят целую планету. Благодаря присутствию Моих преданных мир станет эка-варной, единым (люди превратятся в преданных слуг Господа).

Tекст 60

madbhaktashunya prithivi
kaligrasta bhavishyati
etasminnantare tatra
krishnadehadvinirgatah

Лишенный Моих преданных, земля будет снова скована Кали. Сказав этого Кришна ушел.

Так Шри Кришна предсказал появление могущественного преданного, которому суждено было распространить повторение Божественных Имен по всему миру. Этого преданного мир узнал под именем А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. Итак, Кришна отделил 5000 лет, а следующие 10 000 лет Он ознаменовал, как вкраплением золотого века. А 500 лет перед вкрапление будут встречающим временем, или сандхьей, и явление Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху является периодом юга-сандхьи. Джива Госвами также писал, что Чайтанья Махапрабху явился в юга-сандхью. А действия Золотого века началось в 1896 год, когда явился Шрила Прабхупада. Астрологические вычисления точно указывают на 1896 год. Начало Кали-юги 3102 год,2 месяца,18 дней сложим с датой рождения Шрилы Прабхупады 1896 год, 11месяцев и 1 день = 4999 лет, 1 месяц и 19 дней, т.е. ~ 5000 лет. Также мы знаем, что эта беседа не произошла в день ухода Кришны, тогда есть полные 5000 лет.

В Шри Чайтанье-Бхагавате (Aнтья, 4.126), Господь Чайтанья провозгласил:
prthivi paryanta yata ache desa grama
sarvatra sancara haibeka mora nama

"В каждом городе и деревне мира, пение Моего имени будет услышано".
Лочана дас Тхакур (1523 – 1618 г.г.) в прекрасной поэме Чайтанья-мангале (написана в 1540-е годы), во второй главе Cутра-кханды которая называется "Грантхарамбха", приводит разговор Господа Чайтаньи и Нарады Муни (песня 12, тексты 564-565). Сутра-канда описывает события, которые привели к воплощению Кришны в образе Чайтаньи Махапрабху в Навадвипе в 1486 году. Господь Чайтанья ясно упоминает, что Он пошлет Своего проповедника за границу:
Господь Чайтанья сказал: «А теперь, не думая не о чем ином, просто идите со Мной, и мы положим конец греховной деятельности века Кали.

эбе нама санкиртана тикшна кхадаха лайа
антара асура дживера пхелибе катийа

Могучим мечом нама-санкиртаны ( воспеванием Харе Кришна маха-мантры) Я разрублю в сердце каждого тугие узлы демонических желаний.

яди папи чхади дхарма дуре деше йайа
мора сенапати-бхакта йаибе татхайа

Даже если грешники отвергнут религию или сбегут в иные страны, они и тогда удостоятся милости. Я пошлю туда Моего сенапати-бхакту, чтобы он освободил их.

Я затоплю всю вселенную любовью ко Мне. Не останется ни капли несчастья и скорби. Я буду щедро раздавать экстатическую любовь ко Мне полубогам и всем движущимся и неподвижным живым существам».

Мор означает «мой», сенапати означает «полководец», а бхакта значит «преданный». 
Чайтанья Махапрабху начал движение Санкританы, и все было готово к приходу Его сенапати-бхакты А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Прабхупады.
"Верховная Личность Бога, Вишну, должен почитаться надлежащим исполнением предписанных обязанностей в системе варн и ашрамов. Нет другого пути, чтобы удовлетворить Всевышнего Господа. Человек должен находиться в системе четырёх варн и четырёх ашрамов."- «Вишну-пурана» (3.8.9
"Ваше поклонение Божествам - это сплошная апарадха с самого начала до самого конца - единственное почему Они принимают ваше служение, так это потому, что я прошу Их это сделать». - Шрила Прабхупада.

Поскольку бхакти (садхана), это "технологический алгоритмичный" процесс, требующий базовых производных в виде системы Варнашрамы, для того чтобы накопить для ее восстановления весь необходимый ресурс, Шрила Прабхупада вопреки традиционным устоям давал посвящение " в кредит " людям еще не обладающим достаточной для этого квалификацией. При этом инициация была, самая что ни на есть настоящая и люди интегрированные посредством нее в систему Парампары, получали от Кришны " духовный кредит"- необходимые полномочия и энергию для распространения Сознания Кришны в самых неблагоприятных условиях, чтоб таким образом накопить достаточный для сборки Единого Организма ( "Исккон -мое Тело" ) человеческий, финансовый , информационный и психологический ресурс. Для этих целей "кредитные" инициации и " духовные кредиты" полномочий, после детального ознакомления заемщика с условиями договора ( бхакта-программ и тд) и закреплением обязательств перед Священным Огнем Вишну, активно предоставлялись всем желающим посредством корпоративной структуры, для того чтоб в определенный момент посредством приказа уполномоченных Духовных Учителей , собрать воедино весь накопленный своими учениками потенциал для трансформации "корпорации" в " Организацию" или Дайви Варнашраму, единую в многообразии Аьюта Готру ( «сначала работа - а самадхи потом» , " время разбрасывать камни, и время их собирать" ).

Для создания альтернативной силы, которая возможно могла бы понадобиться в качестве мер воздействия на занявшего "обратную" сторону " Кали в одеждах саньяси" , Шрила Прабхупада, обладая совершенным разумом, составил алгоритм своих слов таким образом, чтоб после его Ухода произошло отделение не корпоративного, подконтрольного только Ему специального подразделения "ритвиков", каждый член которого независимо и полностью анонимно, в установленное время мог бы выполнять "боевые" задачи, связанные с очищением Социального Тела Прабхупады от " нежелательных и враждебных корпоративных элементов", замыкающих на себе полученную "прибыль" от "оборота" выданного им "духовного кредита". Таким образом ритвики в час Х, должны были стать своеобразным " Духовным Коллекторским Агенством" , способствующим объединению не только Исккон, но и Гаудия Матха в его составе в последствии.

Для защиты точности " часа Х ", Прабхупада дал указание на объединение еще в 1972 : "«СЕЙЧАС у нас уже много учеников и так много храмов, но я боюсь, что если мы будем продолжать расширяться таким образом, мы ослабеем и постепенно всё будет потеряно. Это как молоко: мы можем разбавлять его водой всё больше и больше чтобы обмануть клиента, но в конце концов, оно просто перестанет быть молоком. Лучше сейчас же начать очень интенсивно кипятить молоко и таким образом сделать его густым и сладким. Это наилучший процесс." - (Письмо Ш.Прабхупады. 22.06.1972 г.).

Далее в этом же письме говорит, с чего именно должно начаться это объединение, а именно с раскрытия лидерами своим ученикам полной глубины научного понимания вечной связи и органического единства части с Полным Целым. " Поэтому давайте сосредоточимся на обучении наших преданных, давая им глубокое образование в НАУКЕ Сознания Кришны»

Таким образом коллективный информационный метаболизм должен в деталях очертить тонкое Тело Прабхупады, которое затем будет наполнено всеми собранными за все это время ресурсами, возникшими на основе предварительно выданного каждому "духовного кредита".

Забавно то, что многие даже не осознают своего реального " финансового положения". Анализируя различные информационные источники, я встретил утверждение выражающее общее стремление " жить не по средствам" , а именно :

" Многие годы среди преданных было распространено ложное мнение о том, что изучение философии – это сухая гьяна. В результате мы получили как раз то, чего так опасался Шрила Прабхупада – армию КАНИШТХА-АДХИКАРИ." - автор неизвестен.
Каништха Адхикари равно как и саньяси - это брахман высшей категории действующий в системе Дайви Варнашрамы. Об этом Прабхупада говорит в беседе со своими учениками вот в этом видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5G5DrAF_s0

Говоря, о необходимости глубокого образование в "НАУКЕ Сознания Кришны", Шрила Прабхупада дает понять, что Его книги составлены таким образом, чтоб до момента возникновения необходимых инструментов, а именно эффективных СМИ, средств глобальных информационных коммуникаций, технологий blockchain, криптосистем и тд, никто этой глубины не понял. Если бы "глубина" была очевидна в самом начале, то все первые немногочисленные преданные были бы устранены враждебными силами. Плюс ко всему, необходимо было время, когда сами мировые лидеры в своем большинстве ясно бы почувствовали себя заложниками этой тотальной цепи виктимизации, о которой Прабхупада говорит в Constitution of Association (G), возводя свой приказ по ее устранению на уровень абсолютного Закона. Один из основных методов по ее ликвидации Прабхупада описывает в Constitution of Association (F), где так же в форме абсолютного Закона Он приказывает: " Помогать всякому и когда это возможно в строительстве социальной структуры на реальном фундаменте духовного прогресса и установлении мира и единства между людьми во всем мире." - несоблюдение данного пункта Конституции, при наличии идеальной соц.модели, по определению автоматически лишает официальных руководящих лиц предоставленных им Обществом полномочий. В тоже время данный Закон распространяется на каждого присягнувшего на верность перед лицом Вишну преданного.

Е.С. Бхактивигьяна Госвами:

" Инициация обязывает и заставляет человека подтягиваться до необходимого уровня. Если человек честен и искренен, он может получить посвящение в каком-то смысле авансом, в расчете на то, что это посвящение поможет ему стать серьезнее. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится, что все люди в Кали-югу очень ленивы: мандах суманда-матайо манда-бхагйа хй упадрутах. Формальная инициация, помимо всего прочего, нужна и для того, чтобы поставить человека в какие-то рамки. Примерно то же случилось и со мной, когда в 83-м году мне сказали: «Тебя инициировали». Я подумал: «Все, теперь уже поздно». Это было сделано авансом, но это помогло мне стать серьезнее. Но, в конце концов, речь не идет о формальном обряде. Хотя формальность нужна, она обязывает человека, делает его более серьезным, но суть все равно не в формальности, а именно в отношениях. Поэтому человек должен стремиться к отношениям. Но при этом не пренебрегать формальностью, потому что она может быть стимулом для его развития." 
Шрила Прабхупада:

“Всякий раз, когда по высшей воле Верховной Личности Бога или представителя Господа в мир приходит Ачарья, он восстанавливает законы религии, изложенные в "Бхагавад-гите"… К сожалению, когда Ачария уходит, жулики и непреданные берут верх и тут же начинают вводить неавторитетные учения под именем так называемых "свами" "йогов" и филантропов, защитников благосостояния и т.д. Ачария, авторитетный представитель Верховного Господа устанавливает принципы, но когда он уходит все снова портится. Настоящий ученик Ачарии пытается исправить ситуацию путем искреннего следования наставлениям своего духовного учителя. Преданный ученик духовного учителя предпочтет умереть вместе со своим духовным учителем, чем потерпеть неудачу в выполнении его миссии… Обязанностью ученика является взять ответственность за миссию своего духовного учителя и правильно ее исполнять. В противном случае ученик должен предпочесть умереть вместе со своим духовным учителем. Другими словами чтобы выполнить волю своего духовного учителя ученик должен быть готов не пожалеть положить свою жизнь и пренебречь всеми личными соображениями. Когда человек становится серьезен в следовании миссии духовного учителя, его решимость становится эквивалентной желанию лично видеть Верховную Личность Бога… Ученик должен держаться наставлений духовного учителя, какими бы они не были. Просто следуя этим путем, он получает возможность увидеть Верховную Личность Бога.” (Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28.48,50,51)

Ученик. Некоторые из так называемых гуру повторяют кое-что из того, что говорит Кришна, но они дают и другие наставления. Что представляют собой такие люди?

Шрила Прабхупада: Они чрезвычайно опасны. Чрезвычайно опасны. Они беспринципные приспособленцы. Своими наставлениями они стараются угодить каждому своему клиенту. Подобный человек не гуру, а лакей. Он старается услужить своим так называемым ученикам, чтобы те остались довольны и заплатили ему. Настоящий гуру не слуга своих учеников - он их хозяин. Если кто-то становится слугой своих учеников, чтобы лестью выманить у них деньги, то он не гуру . Да, гуру должен быть слугой, но только слугой Всевышнего. Буквальное значение слова гуру - "тяжелый", ибо он обременен знанием и духовной властью, которыми его наделяет Кришна. Нельзя использовать гуру для удовлетворения своих прихотей.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Целиком статья не разместилась, поэтому пришлось поделить ее на несколько частей. 1 часть.

Ранее мы установили:

1) Полную аналогию социальных, экономических и духовных процессов между общественным и индивидуальным организмом.

2) Полную аналогию "стратегических" наставлений Прабхупады и Гурупарампары с абсолютным биологическим интересом каждого индивидуума и общества в целом.

3) Взаимосвязь отсутствия или недостаточности вкуса с несоблюдением биологической социальной структуры. 

4) Метод точной квалификационной оценки брахманов или Учителей, согласно степени эффективности интеграции ими своих под ответственных в социум с единым ценностным вектором и программой развития передаваемыми Кришной через Парапмпару, и аналогичными чистому изначальному гену ДНК.

5) Метод точной квалификационной оценки ученика, согласно степени понимания им личного и социального единого ценностного вектора и программы развития, а так же степени преданности его опытному Учителю, чей личный ценностный вектор и программа развития соответствуют общим изначальным, передаваемым Парампарой.

6)Абсолютную степень ответственности за ЦЕЛЕВОЕ использование предоставленных энергии и полномочий в рамках Духовного Кредита и авансовой инициации.

7) Абсолютное соответствие настоящего времени установленным срокам ЦЕЛЕВОГО использования процентов от оборота Духовного Кредита.

8) Абсолютное соответствие целей использования процентов от оборота Духовного Кредита целям указанным в Конституции ( Constitution of Association).

9) Абсолютную эффективность инструмента взыскания просроченных платежей по духовному кредиту в рамках договора авансовой инициации с Господом Вишну в форме Священного Огня.

10) Абсолютную индивидуальную и общественную выгоду целевого использования процентов от оборота Духовного Кредита.

Давайте теперь в самых общих чертах рассмотрим некоторые принципы необходимые для системной интеграции всех имеющихся социальных, финансовых, интеллектуальных и духовных ресурсов в единый социальный организм согласно Constitution of Association.

На самом деле процесс формирования полного спектра чертежей нашего единого социального тела, является ни чем иным как созданием тонкого тела будущего организма, поэтому он требует гармоничного переплетения тонких тел, или интеллекта каждой будущей клетки такой конструкции, то есть всех нас. Информационный метаболизм это первый основной шаг к формированию нашего социального тела, а следовательно Тела Шрилы Прабхупады, которое по своему могуществу будет равно Самому Господу Вишну и в самые короткие сроки преобразит этот мир.

Как мы знаем в духовном мире, любое желание сразу же исполняется. Представьте все последствия предоставления таких возможностей нам в нашем положении конкурентных индивидуалистов? В тоже время выразив любовь к Прабхупаде через сотрудничество по объединению нас, как его Организации или Организма, мы, выполнив его наставления таким образом, получим Его милость на реализацию задуманного, ведь наше желание станет идентичным желанию Прабхупады, а соответственно и Кришны.

"Верховный Господь сказал: Дорогие царевичи, Я очень доволен тем, что вы так дружите между собой. У всех вас одно занятие — преданное служение. Я так доволен вашей дружбой, что желаю вам всяческих благ. Можете просить у Меня любого благословения" ШБ 4.30.8 - это пример неограниченных возможностей при одухотворенном вещественно-информационном метаболизме.

Желание - это ментальная конструкция желаемого объекта предполагающая очерченость деталий. 
Пример совместного информационного метаболизма в процессе детализации чертежей показывает нам Сам Прабхупада:

"Следуя наставлениям моего духовного учителя, я наметил программу деятельности, соответственно Бхагавад-гите, и я хочу обсудить ее лично с Вами, чтобы придать этим планам реальные очертания. " - (ПШП, имя адресата неизвестно, 1949)
Так же сам Кришна утверждает этот вечный принцип жизни:

В «Ади-пуране» Он говорит Арджуне: «Я — духовный учитель Своих преданных, а они -Мои духовные учителя. 
На необходимость информационного метаболизма указывает и Упадешамрита Текст 4:
"гухйам акхйати приччхати" - поверять свои мысли и спрашивать о сокровенном.

Есть преданные, до сих пор считающие, что это относится к каким то сокровенным играм Кришны и тому подобное.
На самом деле это эффективный практический инструмент решения общих проблем.

Осуществляя инфо-обмен со своим другом преданным, я спросил его о личных страхах относительно выполнения наставлений о Единстве, вот что он ответил мне, дословно :

"Дочитал, в целом у меня нет противоречий , я за объединение . Только объединятся я не вижу с кем....у меня нет доверия ни к кому почти ... к тем к кому доверие есть мы уже объединились . И будем постепенно расширятся , объединятся ещё , с теми кому доверяем на 108%. Просто прийти в храм всех позвать и сказать давайте вместе что то делать и потом расхлёбывать последствия такого объединения я не готов)))"

Хотелось бы обратить внимание, что это слова давно практикующего дважды инициированного преданного, прошедшего обучение в центральных вайшнавских образовательных центрах, под руководством главных духовных лидеров РФ. Что же тогда говорить о доверии к нам остальных? 
Вместо разумного поиска решения данной проблемы в виде ее коллективной детализации, мой друг отправился по классическому вектору конкурентного индивидуализма , при котором формирования создаются на основе совместного поглощения менее крупных формирований. Именно это выглядит как " будем постепенно расширятся" - то есть завоевывать рынок, отнимая кусок хлеба у менее эрудированного собрата, инстинкт выживания которого вынудит его активно сопротивляться и поглощать еще более слабых. Такую тотальную цепь агрессии Прабхупада в Конституции называет, как мы знаем понятием "the chain of victimization" - Цепь виктимизации. 

"Виктимизация ( от лат.victim-жертва)- процесс превращения одним индивидуумом другого в свою жертву. 
Когда под влиянием агрессора А , жертва агрессии Б переносит свою агрессию на третьего индивидуума С, то С - так же превращается в жертву. В свою очередь индивидуум С переносит свою агрессию на объект Д и тд. Данная цепь не имеет конца ,переходя от одного поколения в обществе к другому. Каждая замена( субституция) объекта агрессии, является началом виктимизации нового человека или группы ( семьи, рода, этноса). "
«Связанный семейными узами, такой домохозяин живёт в кругу семьи, где царят ложь и лицемерие. Сея вокруг себя одни несчастья и послушно исполняя все прихоти своих ненасытных чувств, он старается противостоять обрушивающимся на него бедам и невзгодам, и если ему чудом удаётся выстоять под ударами судьбы, он считает себя очень счастливым». [ШБ 3.30.9] 

Обеспечивая свою семью, он на каждом шагу причиняет зло другим людям. Всё заработанное он отдаёт семье, а сам съедает лишь малую часть купленной на его деньги пищи и в конце концов отправляется в ад из-за тех, ради кого он всеми правдами и неправдами добывал деньги. [ШБ 3.30.10]

Первая основа цепи виктимизации это невежество в пяти формах созданных Брахмой перед сотворением живых существ:
«Шримад Бхагаватам» (3.12.2.)
сасарджагре ’ндха-тамисрам 
атха тамисрам ади-крт
махамохам ча мохам ча 
тамах чаджнана-врттайах

сасарджа — сотворил; агре — вначале; андха-тамисрам — страх смерти; атха — затем; тамисрам — гнев, вызванный крушением надежд; ади-крт — все эти; маха-мохам — обладание объектами наслаждения; ча — также; мохам — иллюзорное представление; ча — также; тама — неведение о природе своего «я»; ча — как и; аджнана — неведения; врттайа — занятия.

"Вначале Брахма создал такие формы невежества, как самообман, страх смерти, гнев, вызванный крушением надежд, ложное чувство собственности, а также иллюзорную телесную концепцию жизни, или забвение своей истинной сущности."

андха-тамисрам (страх смерти) - на научном языке обозначается как " инстинкт выживания". В сочетании с остальными четырьмя формами невежества этот страх трансформируется во все остальные формы страхов.

Итак вот первая основа цепи виктимизации : 

1) Тамас- отсутствие детализированного знания об индивидууме и Полном Целом, а так же субъективного опыта (гьяны и вигьяны.) 
2) андха-тамисрам- страх смерти или инстинкт выживания 
3) Моха - ложное ( невыгодное, Анартха) представление о себе как об наслаждающимся независимо от социума и Полного Целого или ложное эго 4) Маха-моха- утверждение своего права на частную собственность или эгоцентризм 
5) Тамисрам -гнев и агрессия порожденные конкуренцией за собственность.

Вторая основа цепи виктимизации, это индивидуальная и коллективная карма -привязанность индивидуума и общества к процессу конкурентного индивидуализма ( цепи виктимизации ) последствиями уже совершенных в невежестве мыслей, слов и поступков.

Таким образом цепь виктимизации, которой на самом деле и является материальный мир имеет под собой две основы:

1) невежество ( тамас, авидья, агьяна)
2) Привязанность ( карма, последствия греховных поступков )

Веды справедливо утверждают, что "пища" в качестве цепи виктимизации, основанной на невежестве созданном Брахмой, может быть пригодна только для существ находящихся под влиянием низшей гуны, а именно якшей и ракшасов:

висасарджатманах кайам
набхинандамс тамомайам
джагрихур йакша-ракшамси
ратрим кшут-трит-самудбхавам

"Содрогнувшись от отвращения, Брахма покинул тело, состоявшее из гуны невежества. Пользуясь случаем, якши и ракшасы набросились на это тело, принявшее форму ночной тьмы, в надежде завладеть им. Ночь является источником голода и жажды." - ШБ 3.20.19

Поскольку цепь виктимизации пронизывает практически весь материальный мир, то она распространяется, в том числе и на "вайшнавские" религиозные сообщества через "вайшнавов" самого высокого статуса и рядовых "преданных" :

«Фактом является то, что грандиозное демоническое движение развивается прямо внутри нашего Общества» (ПШП Хамсадуте 2.09.70)
"Олицетворенный Кали в этот век приходит в одеждах саньяси для того чтобы проповедовать лжерелигию." - Бхакти Сидханта Сарасвати Тхакур.

Лжерелигия, исходя из определения - означает лже связь. Истинная религия - связывает частицу с Полным Целым, посредством правильной связи со всеми другими частицами. Такая связь сразу же включает частицу в систему метаболизма Полного Целого, за счет чего мгновенно приходит вкус или чувство счастья, прямо пропорциональные степени стабильности и прочности такой метаболистической связи (Шри Уп 4). 
Лже религия - вместо связи частицы с Полным Целым через все остальные частицы, по невежеству и как следствие корысти пытается связать частицу с Полным Целым напрямую или же через отдельные частицы, не связанные метаболизмом с другими частями. В результате эти несвязанные метаболизмом с Полным Целым частицы, пытаясь через себя связать своих последователей с этим Полным Целым просто "жиреют", замыкая на себе весь вещественно-информационный метаболизм своих подопечных. Такое "ожирение" вводит лже гуру в "сонливое состояние", и побуждает его обуславливаться своей "жировой прослойкой" в виде последователей, пуджи, пожертвований и тд. Когда степень обусловленности этим всем становится достаточной, то такие Гуру, даже неосознанно превращаются в настоящих ракшасов, вроде книжников и фарисеев. Они запросто могут приказать своим последователям убить (или отравить...) всякого, кто посягнет на их положение или попытается пролить свет на истинное положение вещей. 

Но цепь виктимизации не предполагает счастья ни для кого, поэтому такие вайшнавы-демоны сами становятся ее жертвой, причем совсем не обязательно в каком то загробном мире. Просто однажды кто то под влиянием генерируемого ими невежества или же наоборот с чистым сознанием либо вдохновляет их " немного похудеть" , либо физически уничтожает их. Примером инструмента уничтожения таких лже гуру является Арджуна, который в настроении шуддха-бхакти отправил к праотцам, боготворенных всеми, включая его самого, Дрону и Бхиму. Причем последние, обладая исключительно светлым, но фрагментарным знанием Полного Целого искренне не могли понять как они, столпы дхармы, могли оказаться в подобном положении. 

Проповедь таких людей , косвенно всегда сводится к тому, что если мы будем кормить, одевать, давать деньги и служить им, то потом, когда то, возможно на нас снизойдет некая милость и мы магическим образом избавимся от ложного эго и сможем избавиться от оков кармы и смерти и войти в духовный мир. Но Прабхупада на примере с деревом показал, что этого не произойдет никогда, пока мы сами на основе гьяны, не избавимся от привязанности посредством 100% юкта -вайрагьи, отпустив таким образом баньяновое дерево майи, растущее корнями вниз, и начав взбираться по дереву преданного служения всему живому, растущему корнями вверх.

Поскольку такие обманщики сами не могут вручить себя правильным образом Кришне, связав себя с выполнением наставлений Ачарии, то их гуна карма утягивает их в материальную деятельность согласно природе. 

Если преобладают кшатрийские качества, то такой человек просто обзаводится семьей или незаконно вступает в связь с противоположным полом и занимается активной материальной деятельностью. 

Если это человек с брахманическими задатками, то он просто отдаляется от миссии, и поддерживает себя написанием каких то книг, ни как связанных с выполнением практических задач Ачарии, фактически паразитируя на доверии своих последователей.

Вайшья же организует какой нибудь финансовый фонд, и затем присвоив общественные деньги будет наслаждаться жизнью на загородной вилле в обществе одной или нескольких своих учениц. 

Поэтому долгом каждого члена общества является трезвая оценка квалификации того или иного официального лица, исходя из их способностей нести объективную социальную пользу согласно занимаемой должности.

И так вернемся к словам моего друга брахмана : " я за объединение . Только объединятся я не вижу с кем....у меня нет доверия ни к кому почти ... "

Внутри мой друг, так же и все общество Земли осознает несостоятельность конкурентного индивидуализма и выгоду органического единства. Но глобальное объединение объективно делает невозможным глобально рассредоточенное недоверие между каждым звеном цепи виктимизации. Поэтому говоря : « расхлёбывать последствия такого объединения я не готов» мой товарищ объективно прав, так как не системное, то есть в гуне невежества и страсти объединение действительно не сулит ничего хорошего. 

Недоверие и сомнения это страх, обусловленный изначальным сотворенным Брахмой страхом смерти или инстинктом выживания. Если посмотреть определение страха, то мы увидим, что он может содержать в себе вполне объективные причины:

«Страх — внутреннее состояние, обусловленное грозящим реальным или предполагаемым бедствием»

В сердце наполненном страхом, не может развиться любовь, которая противоположна страху. Кришна говорит, что отсутствие страха это условие предания и бхакти.

Он говорит в Бхагавад Гите (18:66) :

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами МА ШУЧАХ

"Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего."

МА ШУЧАХ- не бойся ничего.

Итак конкурентный индивидуализм или цепь виктимизации порожденная невежеством и страхом не совместима с бхакти, и поэтому исходя из второго пункта Шаранагати должна быть отвергнута:

"пратикулйасйа варджанам» - отвергать все неблагоприятное.

При этом отвергнуть индивидуализм, основанный на невежестве и привязанности, возможно лишь выполнив первый пункт Шаранагати, а именно:
«анукулйасйа санкалпах» - решительно принимать все благоприятное для бхакти.

Так как основой цепи виктимизации являются невежество (агьяна) и привязанность(карма), Кришна в качестве метода устранения порожденного ими страха и сомнений дает метод санатана-йоги основанный на гьяне и вайрагьи, которые являются неотъемлемыми составляющими противоположной страху любви или бхакти:

"Поэтому, о Бхарата, мечом знания разруби в своем сердце узел сомнений, порожденных невежеством. Вооружившись йогой, встань и сражайся!" Бг 4.42 

"Система йоги, описанная в этой главе, называется санатана-йогой, вечной деятельностью живого существа. Эта йога предусматривает два вида жертвоприношений: принесение в жертву материальной собственности и обретение знания о своем истинном «я». Последнее относится к категории чисто духовной деятельности." - Бг 4.42 комментарий.

О том же самом говорит и Шримад Бхагаватам:

тач чхраддадхана мунайо 
гйана-ваирагйа-йуктайа
пашйантй атмани чатманам 
бхактйа шрута-грихитайа

"Серьезный и пытливый ученик или мудрец, вооруженный знанием и отречением, осознает эту Абсолютную Истину, занимаясь преданным служением Ей так, как он услышал из Веданта-шрути." Бхаг., 1.2.12

" Как утверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» и других ведических писаниях, Верховную Личность можно постичь посредством преданного служения, подкрепленного полным знанием и отказом от материальных привязанностей." ( Бхаг. 1.2.12комм)

Итак мы видим , что избавиться от страха порожденным агьяной и привязанности порожденной кармой, нам предлагается посредством знания (гьяна, дивья гьяна) и отречения (вайрагьи) от кармы ( как самой деятельности ради ее плодов, так и от уже накопленных плодов)
Настоящая вайрагья, как мы знаем основана на юкта-вайрагье или вручении всей своей кармы Кришне, посредством задействования ее в служении Ему под руководством Бхагават ( Гуру,Шастры,Садху)

Шрила Рупа Госвами так анализировал истинное значение отреченности: 
"Когда человек ни к чему не привязан, но в то же самое время принимает все, что имеет отношение к Кришне, тот воистину поднялся над чувством собственности. С другой стороны, тот, кто отвергает все не зная о связи этого с Кришной, не столь совершенен в своей отрешенности "(Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.2.255-6).

Давайте вернемся к Бхагават Гите 18:66 и посмотрим как именно Кришна предлагает нам вручить себя и свою карму Ему:

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами ма шучах

«сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа»- Мотивами деятельности материалиста всегда являются бхога и тьяга - стремление ко всему, что приятно для материальных чувств и отвержение или борьба со всем, что неприятно для них.
Эти два мотива порождают бхога-дхарму и тьяга-дхарму. Объективным результатом этих дхарм является страдание ( пребывание в самсаре ). 
Эти две дхармы могут принимать любые формы связанные с наслаждением и неприятием, от кармических обрядов и ритуалов до фрагментарной практики "Сознания Кришны", при которой философия и практика используются для чувственного наслаждения или избавления от страданий. 
Например мы можем очень красиво петь и наслаждаться при этом восхищенными взглядами окружающих женщин, если руководство храма попросит нас вместо киртана мыть туалет в ближайший месяц, то мы очень огорчимся таким фактом.

Или мы можем за счет своей харизмы сформировать авторитет и популярность своими лекциями о Кришне, а затем давать своим поклонникам платные курсы, поддерживая спрос на второе первым. 
Так же мы можем поддерживать свой авторитет, а значит и приток к нам средств, активным отстаиванием каких то внешних религиозных формальностей, принадлежность к которым убедит последователей и нас самих в нашей исключительности. 

Как пример, мы можем утверждать, что все кто креститься двумя перстами, те демоны, а те кто крестится щепотью - ангелы достойные поклонения. Или например те кто учит повторять пранама мантру только Прабхупаде и отмечать вьяса пуджу только ему - те негодяи, а кто выражает такое почтение еще и своему духовному учителю - те исключительны, или наоборот. 
Обладая лишь фрагментарным знанием такие люди уверены, что Кришна или Бхакти зависят от внешних формальностей, по сути являющихся лишь абхадрой - внешними осквернениями. 
Это называется конкурентный индивидуализм- самоидентификация во внешних формальностях без понимания природы Полного Целого.
Все это относится к бхога и тьяга дхармам и не имеют ничего общего с бхакти-йогой. Вот здесь пример такой « Бхакти-йоги» :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuVVHEl28-c

"Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.187): 

иха йасйа харер дасйе 
кармана манаса гира 
никхиласв апй авастхасу 
дживан-муктах са учйате.

"Как только человек предается Верховному Господу Кришне (прападйаманасйа) и оставляет все прочие занятия (вирактир анйатра ча), он сразу же должен быть причислен к освобожденным душам (дживан-муктах)". Когда живое существо понимает, что Господь Кришна, как личность, есть источник всего, и предается Ему, Кришна Сам принимает на себя заботу о Своем слуге и через сердце дает преданному понять, что тот находится под совершенной защитой Господа. Таким образом, преданность, опыт общения с Личностью Бога и отрешенность от прочих объектов проявляются даже на первых стадиях бхакти-йоги, ибо БХАКТИ-ЙОГА НАЧИНАЕТСЯ С МОМЕНТА ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ." - ШБ 11

В первых словах этого базового текста (БГ 18:66) Кришна призывает отказаться нас от конкурентного индивидуализма основанном на невежестве, выраженном в бхога и тьяга-дхармах и привязывающем нас к полной страданий Самсаре или цепи виктимизации. 

Далее он говорит как и кому именно нужно предаться вручив себя и свою карму, встав таким образом на уровень освобождения, являющимся началом практики бхакти-йоги.

мам экам шаранам враджа 

На английский язык слово "шаранам" Шрила Прабхупада перевел как " surrender", которое в переводе на русский означает сдачу, предание, капитуляцию. Непосредственно на русский "шаранам" переводится как " прибежище, найти покой или свободу в чём-либо." Поэтому в русском переводе Бхагавад-Гиты "шаранам" переводится как "под защиту".

В этом базовом стихе вайшнавов Кришна пользуется искусством каламбура — в санскритской риторике и поэзии (аланкаре) это называется дхвани, когда оратор манипулирует разными значениями одного и того же слова. Так что смысл сказанного в зависимости от контекста или интонации порой меняется на противоположный.

Слово враджа означает «идти», но также это и название высшей обители Кришны -Враджа. Согласно учению Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху энергия Бога является изначально единой и ее называют атма-шакти. И Врадж и преданные Господа "проявлены" из этой единой энергии и потому так же считаются не отличными друг от друга и от Самого Кришны. Сам Вриндаван является Господом Баладевой и полностью состоит из живых существ, то есть является Обществом преданных. Господь Баладева является Ади Гуру, который проявляет себя через всех истинных духовных учителей. Так же из Господа Баладевы исходят дживы всех категорий и материальная природа. 

В Кришна-Самхите Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит:
"нет различий между энергией и источником энергии. Как огонь и жар не могут быть отделены, так Абсолютная Истина и Его энергии не могут существовать друг без друга. Если жар отделить от огня, то огонь не смог бы существовать из-за отсутствия своей энергии. Аналогично, если Абсолютную Истину отделить от Ее энергий, то Абсолютная Истина не будет без них существовать." 

Таким образом:
мам экам шаранам враджа означает (обобщенно): Предайся (встань под защиту) Мне Одному, предавшись , предавшись Враджу, предавшись Баладеве, придавшись Природе, придавшись истинному Гуру, предавшись обществу моих преданных, предавшись всем живым существам. Или другими словами предайся (объединись, свяжись) Полному Целому предавшись (объединившись, связавшись) каждой его части. 

"Для того, кто видит Меня во всем сущем и все сущее во Мне, Я никогда не буду потерян, и он никогда не будет потерян для Меня." - Шри Кришна.

«Я не брахман, Я не кшатрий, Я не вайшья и не шудра. Я не брахмачари, не семейный человек, не ванапрастха и не санньяси. Я считаю Себя лишь слугой слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны».- ЧЧ Мадхья 13.80
Тот, кто видит Моего слугу или писания Шримад Бхагаватам отличными от Меня, тот потерял рассудок. 
(Чайтанйа Бхагаватам Мадхйа 21. 13-18)

" если Я - Высшая Абсолютная Истина, высший объект поклонения, если Я - первопричина всех причин, независимая Личность, источник всех энергий, поклоняюсь пыли со стоп Своих преданных, то как же тогда другие должны поклоняться им?»- Шримад Бхагаватам 
Господь Шива своей жене Парвати говорит: "Существует огромное количество форм поклонения, но наивысшей формой поклонения среди всех является поклонение Кришне. А наиболее сокровенное поклонение, чем поклонение Господу, это поклонение всем преданным, тому, кто дорог Кришне»

"В служении вайшнавам перестараться нельзя. Сколько бы вы ни служили, это будет величайшим благом для вашего сердца, вашей души".-Бхактивинода Тхакура.

"Все должны оставаться ОБЪЕДИНЕННЫМИ, следуя айшварья-виграхе ради служения адвайа-гьяне " - "Наставления перед Уходом" - Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Тхакура.

"Тот, кто говорит, что он Мой слуга, в действительности он не Мой слуга. Слуга Моего слуги является истинным слугой". - Ади-пурана
«О Деви, высшая форма поклонения — это поклонение Господу Вишну. Но еще выше — поклонение тадии, тому, что непосредственно связано с Вишну». - Падма Пурана.

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет :

«Шри Вишну — сач-чид-ананда-виграха, а самый доверенный слуга Кришны, духовный учитель, и все преданные Вишну являются тадией. Сач-чид-ананда-виграха, а также тадия, то есть гуру, вайшнавы и предметы их обихода, должны стать святыней для всех живых существ» (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 12.38, комментарий).

"Есть только один Всевышний Господь, только один наслаждающийся - Кришна, а я являюсь слугой каждого; это утверждение нужно постоянно помнить.
“Пусть преданные совершают служение мне"-, если мы не освободимся от этой дурной концепции, нас не ждет ничего хорошего.
Осознавая, что ты всегда ниже, чем любой другой человек, совершай служение жителям Матха и другим вайшнавам.
Служение Кришне должно совершаться постоянно и в этом нет ошибки. В сравнении со служением Кришне - служение вайшнаву является даже более необходимым". - Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур

Шрила Мадхвачарья пишет: "тад-бхактанам упекшаках курйур вишнав апи двешам. Тех, кто отворачивается от преданных Господа или холоден с ними, считают оскорбителями лотосных стоп Вишну" 

"Да будут все едино, как Ты, Отче, во Мне, и Я в Тебе, так и они да будут в Нас едино, да уверует мир, что Ты послал Меня." - Иисус Христос

«Живые существа, живущие в бесчисленных вселенных, — Мои слуги. Поэтому каждый, кто причиняет вред другому, встретит погибель». Шри Чайтанья Бхагавата, Мадхья Кханда, глава 19 текст 210

"Эфир, огонь, воздух, вода, земля, Солнце и другие светила, все живые существа, части света, деревья и другие растения, реки и океаны — все, что существует в творении, преданный воспринимает как тело Господа Хари, и осознавая, что ничего не существует отдельно от Господа, предлагает ему свои искренние поклоны" -Шримад Бхагаватам

Такое понимание БГ 18:66 не является имперсонализмом , это подтверждает Мадхава Ачария, цитируя "Хари Вамшу"

сарвам харер вашатвена 
шарирам тасйа бханйате 
ананйадхипатитвач ча 
тад ананйам удирйате на 
чапй абхедо джагатам 
вишнох пурна-гунасйа ту 

«Все находится во власти Верховного Господа, Хари, и потому считается Его телом. Он — изначальный источник и повелитель всего, поэтому нельзя считать что-либо отличным от Него. Тем не менее было бы неразумно заключить, что между материальным миром и Господом Вишну, который обладает уникальными духовными качествами, нет никакой разницы». 

Примером такой преданности всему и всем в материальном мире является дорожная пыль или притоптанная солома валяющаяся на дороге. Так же примером такого самопожертвования является дерево, принимающее на себя полуденной зной и холодный дождь, давая прибежище всем без различия. Только пыль, трава и деревья являются свидетелями самых сокровенных Игр Радхи и Кришны.

Великие Вайшнавы подобные Васудева Датте, Иисусу Христу (Ишвара Кришне) и Бхакти Тиртхи Свами в экстазе занимали такое почетное место.
Самым сладким звуком этого мира для Прабхупады играющего Лилу Ухода, были не предложения своих учеников обменять свою жизнь на его смерть. Расаяной Шрилы Прабхупады как и всегда были отчеты его любимого Ганешьяма о его успешной проповеди в местах, которые остальным лишь снились в самых кошмарных снах. А своим же ученикам выражавшим свою любовь к Нему предложением пожертвовать свое здоровое тело в момент Его ухода, Он сказал : 
«По-настоящему ваша любовь ко мне проявится в том, как вы будете сотрудничать друг с другом ради того, чтобы сохранить созданную мной организацию после моего ухода». Таким образом и Сам Ачария показал пример высочайшей преданности, приняв смерть вместо предложенных Ему любви и жизни, смиренно попросив отдать их каждому из нас, которые все вместе однажды должны были стать его единым молодым и здоровым Телом, в один голос сказавшим этому миру, все что Он не успел сказать и сделать то, что Он не успел...

Итак, Кришна предлагает нам оставить бхога и тьяга дхармы, выйдя из тьмы невежества -агьяны, которую Брахма создал из своей тени, и которая составляет первую основу цепи виктимизации, на свет знания ( гьяны , дивья гьяны). А вторую ее основу карму как деятельность, и как ее плоды посредством юкта-вайрагьи задействовать в системном служении обусловленным живым существам, для их освобождения и занятия их служением Кришне. 

С позиции Лилы, это выглядит как игра в мяч, при которой Кришна и Господь Баладева кидает джив в материальный мир, а мы должны как можно скорее подхватывать их и закидывать обратно, при этом делать это так, чтоб Майа, стоящая между нами и Кришной не могла перехватить их, и бросить их прямо нам в голову. Поскольку плод амалаки в духовном мире неизмеримо больше и тяжелее чем в материальном, то и попадание таким плодом нам в голову влечет за собой лишь короткую вспышку (духовного кредита) и потерю сознания (Кришны). На материальном уровне это выглядит как ядерный взрыв до отказа наполненной ядерным оружием планеты, или истребление брахманов-вайшнавов как класс прагматичным обществом (об этом будет подробнее написано в следующих статьях). А на духовном уровне в рамках Санкиртана Лилы это может выглядить как провал миссии Прабхупады, отъем у нас короткой вспышки духовного кредита милости Господа Нитьянанды, и уничтожение нас Сударшана Чакрой Господа Чайтаньи, как не оправдавших доверие Джагаев и Мадхаев . Так же в рамках этой лилы это выглядит, как то что мы должны подобно Господу Нитьянанде резко вытащить крокодила-материалистов из болота и так чтоб они не успели нас сожрать , сделать их преданными Шри Чайтаньи.

Наряду с примером принятия на себя последствий грехов общества , Шрила Прабхупада так же дает нам указание и на обобществление «личных» плодов благочестия.

Однажды ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, прочитав в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.33.7): «О мой Господь, тот, кто повторяет Твое святое имя, уже достиг высшей ступени духовного самопознания, даже если он происходит из семьи собакоедов. В прошлом он, вне всякого сомнения, совершил все жертвоприношения и все виды аскезы, предписанные Ведами, омылся в святых водах всех мест паломничества и много раз глубоко изучил ведические писания. Такого человека следует считать лучшим из ариев».
Сказали: «Шрила Прабхупада значит у нас же есть благочестие с прошлой жизни? Мы же повторяем Святое Имя и занимаемся преданным служением.»
На что Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Я создал ваше благочестие.»

Сам Господь Чайтанья дает указание на это своим примером, когда берет на себя последствия грехов общества в лице Джагайя и Мадхайя, и обобществляет свое «сукрити» , для освобождения ближнего из цепи виктимизации. При этом Он, равно как и другие Ачарии, одновременно дает первую базовую производную алгоритма развития бхакти ( а так же остальных 4 целей общества). Эта базовая производная выглядит так : « Больше не греши» - то есть, не действуй на основе пяти форм невежества созданных Брахмой.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:

"И все эти Джагаи и Мадхаи собрались сейчас здесь для того, чтобы, так или иначе, снова и снова оценить милость Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Мы собрались здесь с вами, чтобы понять, что значит эта милость Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Его милость заключается, еще раз, в том, что, когда Он освобождает Джагая и Мадхая, что Он ему говорит? «Больше не греши». Все грехи в тот самый момент, когда Господь Чайтанья дал Свою милость Джагаю и Мадхаю, все грехи вышли из них и они представляли собой черное облако, черное непроницаемое облако. Людям, которые были рядом, казалось, что вся Навадвипа покрылась тьмой, что ночь настала, столько грехов вышло из них. Огромное облако, как ядерный взрыв, вышло из их сердца и вошло в сердце Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Он взял и принял в Себя их грехи. Он сказал, что: «Я освобождаю вас, потому что если Я не освобожу вас, то тогда вы по-прежнему будете оставаться рабами своих грехов, вы будете оставаться рабами своих привычек. Я даю вам эту милость, даю вам возможность повторять Святое Имя, общаться с преданными. Но на вас лежит одна единственная обязанность – больше не грешить. И у вас есть возможность для этого, у вас есть силы для этого. Я все то, что необходимо, вам дал». Потому что мы знаем, если человек занимается преданным служением, потихоньку что он чувствует? Чувствует, что греховные привычки теряют свою силу. Кто-то почувствовал это на своем опыте? Поднимите, пожалуйста, руку. Кто почувствовал, что то, что он не мог раньше делать, он может делать, может делать, способен делать? К сожалению, иногда не хочет этого делать. От лени, от НЕВЕЖЕСТВА, еще от каких-то вещей человек думает: «Как же я буду жить без всех этих грехов?» 

Прочитаем из евангелия от Иоанна:
[Ин.8:10] «Иисус, восклонившись и не видя никого, кроме женщины, сказал ей: женщина! где твои обвинители? никто не осудил тебя?
Она отвечала: никто, Господи. Иисус сказал ей: и Я не осуждаю тебя; иди и впредь не греши». 

Итак грех выражается в пяти формах невежествах составляющих первую основу цепи виктимизации:

1)Тамас- отсутствие детализированного знания об индивидууме и Полном Целом, а так же субъективного опыта (гьяны и вигьяны.) 
2)андха-тамисрам- страх смерти или инстинкт выживания 
3) Моха - ложное ( невыгодное, Анартха) представление о себе как об наслаждающимся независимо от социума и Полного Целого или ложное эго 
4)Маха-моха- утверждение своего права на частную собственность или эгоцентризм 
5) Тамисрам -гнев и агрессия порожденные конкуренцией за собственность.

Кришна на протяжении всей Бхагават - Гиты активно призывает каждого из нас отказаться как от этих пяти производных невежества или греха, так и от кармы и карма-пхалы , проводя прямые связи между конкурентным индивидуализмом и рабством, а так так же между социальным метаболизмом и освобождением. Он возводит принципы социализма и обобществленности в степень Закона :

«Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но у тебя нет права наслаждаться плодами своего труда. Никогда не считай, что результаты твоих действий зависят от тебя, но при этом и не отказывайся от выполнения своих обязанностей.» БГ 2:47
Далее Он поясняет, что соблюдение этого Закона - основа свободы, материального и духовного развития:
( Как мы помним, на основе БГ 18:66, перед «Кришна» стоит социум, то есть вместо или перед «Кришна» во всех стихах, мы читаем джива, общество преданных, Бхагавата и далее по возрастающей) :

«Освободившись от привязанности, страха и гнева, сосредоточив на Мне ум и найдя во Мне прибежище, многие люди в прошлом постигли Меня. Так они очистились от материальной скверны и обрели трансцендентную любовь ко Мне.» - БГ 4.10

«Никакая деятельность не может осквернить Меня, и Я не стремлюсь к ее плодам. Кто постиг эту истину, тот, как и Я, никогда не будет связан последствиями своих действий.» 4.14

«Тот, кто действует, не стремясь наслаждаться плодами своего труда, обладает всей полнотой знания. Мудрецы говорят про такого человека, что все последствия его действий сгорели в огне совершенного знания.» - БГ 4.19

«Свободный от привязанности к плодам своего труда, всегда удовлетворенный и ни от чего не зависящий, он не совершает кармических действий, хотя и трудится не покладая рук.» - БГ 4.20

«Такой мудрый человек владеет своим умом и разумом, не считает себя собственником того, что ему принадлежит, и заботится об удовлетворении только самых насущных потребностей своего тела. Действуя таким образом, он никогда не навлекает на себя греха.» - БГ 4.21

«Действия человека, который освободился от влияния гун материальной природы, утвердился в духовном знании и трудится только ради Меня, становятся целиком духовными, и все их последствия растворяются в Aбсолюте.» - 4.23

«Истинное умиротворение обретает лишь тот, кто полностью изжил в себе стремление к чувственным удовольствиям, свободен от желаний, не считает себя обладателем чего-либо и избавился от ложного эго»- БГ 2.17
Как мы помним из прошлых статей, социальные возможности и стабильность выражаются формулами:

Степень возможности общества = степени обобществления умноженной на время . ( ахаитуки апратихата)
Степень стабильности общества = степени ускорения процессов социального метаболизма, умноженной на степень абсолютизации Высшего Идеала, поделенные на время. ( так как одно из свойств Премы непрерывно увеличиваться то при отсутствии непрерывного прогресса степень вкуса падает )

Поэтому Кришна, предаться которому можно лишь предавшись Социуму, Сам обобщенно раскрывает эти формулы :

«Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи.» - БГ 4.11
Причем это вознаграждение принимает формы абсолютно всех благ в рамках пурушартхи и Парамартхи, потому что :

«Все нужды, которые удовлетворяет маленький колодец, может сразу удовлетворить большой водоем. Подобно этому, тот, кому известно высшее назначение Вед, обретает все описанные в них блага.» БГ 2.46

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.29.34) сказано:

мартйо йада тйакта-самаста-карма
ниведитатма вичикиршито ме
тадамртатвам пратипадйамано
майатма-бхeйайа ча калпате ваи

«Когда человек отрекается от всех видов кармы и целиком вручает себя Мне(Социуму, Вайшнава Ашрайе), он по Моей воле становится богаче любого йога или гьяни. А когда с течением времени к нему приходит бессмертие (мукти), он удостаивается богатств, равных Моим собственным».

«Те, кто вышел из-под влияния двойственности, порожденной сомнениями, и направил ум внутрь, кто очистился от скверны греха и всегда радеет о благе всех существ, обретают освобождение и постигают Высшую Истину.» Бг 5.25

на йасйа свах пара ити виттешв атмани ва бхида сарва-бхута-самах шантах са ваи бхагаватоттамах 

" бхагавата-уттамах — лучший из преданных. Тот кто не делит имущество на своё и чужое, не отделяет себя от других и относится одинаково ко всем живым существам становится полностью довольным и умиротворенным.»- 11 песнь ШБ ТЕКСТ 52

Предай Господу(Обществу) дела твои, и предприятия твои совершатся. 
(Притч. XVI, 3)

Бг 6.1 — Верховный Господь сказал: Тот, кто не привязан к плодам своего труда, но действует, верный своему долгу, воистину отрекся от мира. Именно он — настоящий йог, а не тот, кто не зажигает огня и не выполняет своих обязанностей.

Таким образом органическое био-единство объединяет жизненные интересы абсолютно всех живых существ и позволяет коллективно достигать индивидуальные блага в неограниченном количестве и качестве. Поэтому говорится:

акама сарва-камо ва
мокша-кама удара-дх?х
т?врена бхакти-йогена
йаджета пурушам парам

«Человек с возвышенным складом ума — исполнен ли он материальных желаний, свободен от них или стремится к освобождению — должен во что бы то ни стало поклоняться высшему целому — Личности Бога( Вайшнава Ашрайе).»ШБ 2.3.10

Наряду с научными расчетами аксиоматичности данного факта, сами живые существа - практические свидетели эффективности одухотворенного органического единства, доносят до нас из начала времен:

«Где бы ни находился Кришна, повелитель всех мистиков, и где бы ни находился Арджуна, непревзойденный лучник, там всегда будет изобилие, победа, необычайная сила и нравственная чистота. Таково мое мнение.» 

Экономическая неэффективность конкурентного индивидуализма утверждается Кришной в БГ 2:49, где Он называет Арджуну завоевателем богатств, указывая на то, что индивидуалист не может быть по-настоящему богат :

«О Дхананджая, оставь всю порочную деятельность, отдайся преданному служению и в таком умонастроении вручи себя Господу. Только скупцы стремятся к плодам своего труда. крипанах пхала-хетавах

«… Они опускаются все ниже и ниже. Сомневающаяся душа не знает счастья ни в этом мире, ни в мире ином.» БГ 4.40

Более обобщено определение греха, как мы знаем в вайшнавской среде звучит как «все- что не связанно с Кришной»
Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж:

"грех – это действие, продиктованное желанием чувственных наслаждений, которое приносит вред нам и другим людям.Грех – и это еще одно очень важное следствие греха – грех приводит к изоляции, человек противопоставляет себя обществу, другим людям и в этом беда.» 

Вся материальная природа включающая в себя объекты чувственных наслаждений, является олицетворением Лакшми, Ситы и Шримати Радхарани. Пытаясь наслаждаться ими посредством установления права частной собственности на Них, мы тем самым получаем последствия их чистого гнева в виде Дурги, которая трезубцем тройственных страданий учит нас пониманию неэффективности конкурентного индивидуализма по отношению к телу, обществу и природе. В ходе такого обучения мы алгоритмично испытываем проблемы связанные с больным телом, конкурентным обществом, и антагонистичной природой. Подлинное Единение с этими тремя составляющими Полного Целого научно (аксиоматично) являются Жизнью. Самый очевидный пример единение мужчины и женщины, дающее жизнь ребенку. Антагонизм по отношению к этим трем составляющим, также аксиоматично является Смертью. 

Пример, разрыв отношений или противопоставление мужчины и женщины. Такие взаимоотношения не могут созидать жизнь, они могут лишь эксплуатировать созданную Единением жизнь. Самый яркий и безобразный пример, это извращенные отношения антагонистичных мужчинам женщин с женщинами, и отношения антагонистичных женщинам мужчин с мужчинами. Такие пары не могут созидать Жизнь, и поэтому поглощают уже созданную жизнь виде чужих брошенных детей, заражая их систему ценностей своим смертельным невежеством, увеличивая в геометрической прогрессии таким образом скорость общего самоуничтожения или вымирания. В Век Тьмы, «кали в одеждах саньяси» за 30 серебрянников «освещают» такие союзы, а не редко и сами практикуют их. 

Еще одним научным примером результата противопоставления себя социуму и природе является антагонизм раковой клетки по отношению к соседям и последующая смерть либо самих зараженных клеток, либо смерть всего организма - третьего не предусмотрено самим Разработчиком.

Юридическим языком слово «грех» обозначается термином «преступление» , давайте рассмотрим его определение:

«Преступле?ние — правонарушение (общественно опасное деяние), совершение которого влечёт применение к лицу мер уголовной ответственности.»
Субъект общества осознанно ( из корыстных побуждений) или по не знанию Закона, не исполняет предписанные законом обязанности или нарушает права другого субъекта, преступая нормы Закона. Такое деяние всегда несет социальный вред и поэтому на субъект преступления оказывается принудительное воздействие в рамках судебно-исполнительной системы, отражающей коллективную волю общества. Формами взыскания могут быть административный штраф, принудительные работы, ограничение свободы и смертная казнь. 

Таким образом мы видим полную аналогию данного социального процесса с духовными и природными принципами. В отношении дживы преступившей закон Единства лишенного двойственности ( а от дерева познания Добра и Зла и не вкушай) и посягнувшей на общественную (пракрити) и «частную» собственность ( Шримати Радхарани), была применена мера заключения под стражу (Бытие 3:21. «И сделал Господь Бог Адаму и жене его одежды кожаные, и одел их».). 

Так же был вынесен долговой штраф(карма), выплачивать который осужденная джива, обязана ежедневным тяжким трудом ( кармической деятельностью) в ожидании смертной казни ( в поте лица будешь есть хлеб свой). После наступления темноты (старости), все заработанные на каторге плоды (достижения) отнимаются у дживы, администрацией лагеря ( временем) в пользу общества ( семья, враги,друзья). Затем усталая и голодная джива засыпает в грязной земляной постели (в холодной земле) и ей снятся кошмары осуществляемой в отношении нее смертной казни (смерть) и пыток (ад). В силу ежедневного влияния на сознание такой страшной окружающей обстановки, сны про райский сад ей сняться очень очень редко и совсем не долго. После своих снов джива разбуженная ударом сапога ( новорожденного бьют для активизации жизненных функций), надев грязную, потную и рваную кожаную робу ( нечистое тело, часто больное и инвалидное) под плетью надсмоторщиков ( начальство, жизненные обстоятельства, члены семьи тд), взяв кирку и лопату ( получив образование) или с голыми руками( рабский или низко квалифицированный труд), отправляется на каменоломню в шахту ( трудную и враждебную затягивающую конкуретную среду). 

Там джива в полной темноте (невежество), дробит неприступный камень ( безнадежные попытки найти счастье в материи), параллельно поднимая с земли и поедая от голода свои и чужие испражнения ( эгоистические чувственные удовольствия, 4 принципа адхармы). Находясь в полной темноте, джива, ползая по полу в поисках испражнений для утоления голода( постоянной неудовлетворенности), наталкивается на других заключенных ( общество конкурентных индивидуалистов), которые одержимые тем же голодом, рвут ее на части разросшимися и окаменелыми за годы каторги ногтями ( коллективно накопленные возможности) . 
Поскольку общая масса заключенных всегда больше чем одна эта джива, то последняя всегда проигрывает индивидуальную конкуренцию за испражнения и перепачканная калом и кровью возвращается на свое тесное рабочее место (индивидуализм) , со слезами голода и боли, выковыривая из под своих ногтей ( скудных возможностей одиночки) остатки кала и крови недавних оппонентов. Рыдая, джива глотает эту скудную порцию, подсаливая ее своими слезами. Не получив от этой смеси никаких питательных элементов ( удовлетворения, счастья), она испражняется и от голода сразу же опять съедает свои собственные экскременты, пережевывая таким образом уже пережеванное. 

Переодически к ней обращаются хитрые заключенные (лже гуру индивидуалисты) с предложением показать ей тайный ход из этой тюрьмы в обмен на часть ее испражнений и служение. Доверившись им, джива делиться с ними «пищей» , прославляет и всячески ублажает их, но все что она получает - это витиеватые истории (пустую проповедь) и обещания что когда нибудь в будущем, она получит то, за что заплатила (вкус,бхакти). 
Но этого не происходит и администрация лагеря (время), прознав про мошенника уничтожает его ( за лже гуру приходит смерть или правоохранительные органы). 

Однажды на территорию лагеря приезжает Градоначальник (Ачария), которому необходимы рабочие для строительства Золотого Города (Единого Мира) для Царя (Бога и его слуг) и он предлагает измученной дживе и десяти другим каторжникам (гьяна индрии и карма индрии) помочь ему, в обмен на заботу и освобождение по окончанию строительства (выполнение миссии Ачарии) . Жизнь дживы координально меняется, вместо испражнений она ест изысканные блюда со стола самого Градоначальника (духовная миссия наполняет радостью), а вместо прошлых свирепых грязных каторжан из темной каменоломни , ее окружают добрые вольные каменщики, преданные слуги Градоначальника. Часто и сам Градоначальник приглашает ее отобедать с ним. 

Задачей дживы является поиск золотых самородков (искренних душ), очищение их от песка ( низших гун), их переплавка в слитки правильной формы ( трансформация ценностного вектора и формирование личностных качеств) и укладывание их в единую архитектуру Золотого Города. ( интеграция в социальный организм посредством 100% метаболизма. Шри Уп 4) 

При этом в целях безопасности технологию очистки самородков от примесей для их правильной переплавки знает только градоначальник, и каждый день технология вчерашнего дня утрачивает силу, и джива ежедневно должна получать новую технологию лично от градоначальника ( непрерывное следование практическим наставлениям Ачарии для постоянной связи с Парампарой). 

Так же в обязанность дживы входит ежедневное посещение заключенных в лагере для набора и обучения новых каменщиков по выданной градоначальником временной доверенности, срок которой согласно договору должен истечь по приезду в Золотой Город Царя, когда джива получила бы освобождение и поселилась в Золотом Городе став вольным каменщиком. Так же согласно договору, данная доверенность теряет силу в случае нарушения дживой присяги верности Градоначальнику и Царю . 

Однажды к занятой своими новыми обязанностями дживе, могут подойти десять других бывших каторжников временно освобожденных вместе с ней для строительства Золотого Города и начать подговаривать дживу отравить доверчивого Градоначальника ( ученики иногда предают Ачарию и убивают Его, пример Иисус Христос, Будда и тд…) для того, чтобы занять его место, и строить свои собственные дома из слитков с высоким содержанием примесей ( ведь ежедневная технология очистки доступна только Градоначальнику).

После отравления Градоначальника они по прежнему набирают для обучения новых каменщиков из числа каторжан, но говорят им, что оставив этот мир, Градоначальник полностью передал им свои полномочия, и что теперь все обязаны служить, почитать и кормить их.( как например после убийства Христа, последователи 11-ти его апостолов, объявили себя приемниками Бога на земле). Причем наполненные вкусом явства на складе Градоначальника быстро подходят к концу, а новые поставки не осуществляются в связи с отсутствием заказов за личной подписью Градоначальника.( непрерывность духовного вкуса, возможна только при полном погружении в выполнение ВСЕХ практических задач Ачарии) 
Из за отсутствия пищи ( счастья), новоявленные градоначальники и их слуги снова переходят на испражнения, не способные утолить голод, отчего последние часто сбегают от 11-ти самозванцев в поисках лучшей доли. 

Как правило о деятельности этих самозванцев быстро становится известно Царю и администрации лагеря (времени), которая отлавливает их и вновь возвращает в тюрьму, их дома из нечистых слитков разбираются, слитки очищаются по высланной Царем технологии, и Золотой Город достраивается вольными каменщиками…

Высшим социальным идеалом дающим обществу и каждому индивидууму неограниченные возможности, является идеал Васудевы Датты - « Хозяина Бога» 
Однажды Васудева Датта попросил Господа Чайтанью:
— Дорогой Господь, когда я вижу, как страдают обусловленные души, мое сердце разрывается. Прошу Тебя, переложи их карму на меня, а их освободи. Я готов отстрадать за них.
При этих словах сердце Господа Чайтаньи растаяло, слезы потекли из Его глаз, а тело задрожало. Срывающимся голосом Господь ответил:
— Чего бы ни попросил чистый преданный у своего Господина, Кришна несомненно исполнит его желание. Тебе нет нужды страдать за грехи всех живых существ — они освободятся лишь благодаря твоей просьбе…

Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Никто не может сравниться с Васудевой Даттой. Он был вайшнавом — пара-духкха-духкхи — очень чутким к страданиям других. Такой преданный одним своим присутствием очищает целый мир. Такой человек — воистину представитель Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, поскольку сердце его всегда исполнено сострадания к обусловленным душам» («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья, 15.163, комм.).
Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху был так доволен Васудевой Даттой и так любил его, что говорил: 
«Я целиком принадлежу Васудеве Датте. Он может распоряжаться Мною, как пожелает, и может даже продать Меня кому угодно». Он трижды клятвенно подтвердил Свои слова, чтобы ни у кого не оставалось сомнений. «Мои преданные, — сказал Он. — Я говорю вам правду. Я целиком и полностью нахожусь в распоряжении Васудевы Датты».( ЧЧ ади 10.41 ком.) 

В свою очередь Сам Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху отдает нам всем свой приказ действовать согласно идеалу Васудева Даты. Эта духовно-социально-экономическая программа обозначена им в ЧЧ Мадхья 7.128 :

йаре декха, таре каха ‘кршна’-упадеха
амара аджинйа гуру хана тара’ эи деша

«Проси всех исполнять наставления Господа Шри Кришны, . Стань гуру и постарайся спасти всех в этих краях».

Гуру - означает «тяжелый» . Вес ему придает груз отвественности и заботы, а так же энергия возможностей и полномочий полученные им от общей системы Полного Целого через своего гуру. Гуру так же обозначается как «дающей прибежище» . Прибежище означает то, что дает защиту ,поддержание и развитие. Гуру дает дикшу, то есть интегрирует (посвещает) индивидуума в систему метаболизма Полного Целого через осуществление учеником по отношению к социуму тех же функций, что и по отношению к нему со стороны гуру, то есть дикшы.

Само слово «дикша» состоит из двух слогов: «ди» от корня «дан» – давать , и второй слог – «кша» от корня «кшайя», означающего «разрушать греховную деятельность, карму». «Ди» - так же указывает на дивья гьяну - высшее знание. Гуру дает прачар- технологию и и ачар - сам действует по ней. Таким образом Господь Чайтанья, приказывая каждому из нас стать гуру, прямо указывает на необходимость интеграции в систему единого социального организма, в которой каждый индивидуум подобно клетке в теле, бескорыстно и непрерывно (ахайтуки апратихата) передает обществу информацию и вещество -ди,дан (свою деятельность и карма пхалу), и берет на себя карму и карма пхалу общества - кша. Карма - пхала, как мы понимаем имеет форму не только позитивных плодов, но и последствия грехов, или другими словами проблемы. 

Таким образом Господь Чайтанья приказывает по Его примеру с Джагаем и Мадхаем встать в позицию коллективной заботы друг о друге, подразумевающую отдачу социуму благочестия и принятие на себя проблем каждого индивидуума. Это и есть суть любовных взаимоотношений или говоря по научному органический вещественно- информационный метаболизм. Внешне это все выглядит как само управляемое идеалом гармоничное здоровое общество информационно-вещественного изобилия, без товарно денежных отношений, направленное на 100% заботу о каждом отдельном индивидууме. 

Как жизненная позиция такая "гйана-ваирагйа-йуктайа" выглядит как вручение себя Господу согласно БГ 18:66 в умонастроении шаранагати.
Например Бхактивнода Тхакур так описывает Шаранагати:

1)Смирение
2)Самопожертвование или самоотречение
3)Молитва о вечной защите
4)Вера, что Кришна спасет
5)Участие лишь в том, что способствует бхакти
6)Отвержение всего, что мешает предаться

Преданный с таким умонастроением может действовать по разному, например, из великого сострадания или сильного желания максимально быстро и эффективно задействовать всего себя в служении миссии, а так же чтоб не терять времени и избежать возможных ошибок, или чтоб показать пример, он может просто принести себя и все свое благочестие в жертву на благо всех живых существ, посредством вручения себя Маха Бхагавате Гуру в молитве, с просьбой Самому распределить его сукрити и возложить на него бремя грехов общества.

Ярким примером может служить Бхакти Тиртха Махарадж. За год до того, как ему поставили диагноз смертельного вида рака, он молился в настроении Васудевы Датты на вьяса-пудже Шрилы Прабхупады. . «Если это необходимо, то пусть я буду страдать для того, чтобы очистить путь для других обратно к Богу». Таким образом Махарадж выполнил все 6 пунктов шаранагати согласно Бхакти Виноде Тхакуру. 
Он смиренно(1), совершил акт самопожертвования(2), молитвенно встав под защиту(шаранам) Кришны (3), с верой в наставления Кришны (ахам твам сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами ма шучах) (4), участвуя в способствующей развитию бхакти йукта-вайрагье (5), отвергнув материальное тело и неблагоприятную среду, которые могли помешать в будущем (Бг 2.60, БГ 9:30 комм) (6)

Джива Госвами в своем понимании Шаранагати ссылается на Падма Пурану, утверждающую как нельзя лучше принцип органической взаимозависимости и социального метаболизма, а так же прямо запрещающую отвратительный конкурентный индивидуализм и порождающее его невежество в пяти формах.

"Шаранагати – это суть всего учения Вед и во всех ведических мантрах, оно символически выраженно в слове «намах», смысл которого объясняет Падма-Пурана».

Бхакти- Сандарбха, Ануччхеды 236.11-13

"Намах – слог «ма» - ложное эго; слог «на» - то, что запрещается. Таким образом, слово «намах» значит, что вечной индивидуальной душе, знающей поле деятельности, запрещается действовать независимо. Индивидуальная душа полностью зависима от Верховного Господа (социума). Сама ее жизнь и средства к существованию всецело зависят от Верховной Личности Бога (социума), поэтому душе следует полностью отказаться от самой идеи своей независимости". - Падма-Пурана

И так мы видим, что бхакти по отношению к Кришне выражается в предании себя каждой его отдельной частички. При абсолютном обобществлении части для каждой из частей Полного Целого, Само Полное Целое, раскрывает перед нами свой Личностный Аспект и полностью обобществляет Себя для отдельной части. Если же мы по невежеству пытаемся служить Кришне напрямую, или "предавшись" не связанному вайшнава ашраей и анугатьей "гуру", то все наше служение будет приносить лишь беспокойства Социуму и Кришне. И он сам говорит об этом весьма убедительно:

«Слушайте меня все внимательно! Воистину говорю вам,что тот, кто поклоняется Мне непосредственно, но пренебрегает Моими Слугами и Преданными,-отверженный негодяй, так он РЕЖЕТ МОЕ ТЕЛО НА ЧАСТИ. Поклонение такого человека для Меня как горящие угли на Моем теле.»
( Чайтанья-бхагавата , мадхья-кханда, 19.207-208)

Всвязи с этим хотелось бы немного дополнить рассказанную в прошлых публикациях историю, которую на всякий случай я размещу здесь еще раз:
"Я приведу одну историю, свидетелем которой я стал, и которая послужила причиной моего слезного крика к Кришне, с просьбой прийти к Нам или послать кого то, чтоб показать нам дорогу, по которой мы вместе сможем пойти дальше.
Я увидел одного взрослого преданного, который сидел и плакал, на мой вопрос о причине, он ответил:

" Понимаешь, руководство Храмового бизнеса вдвое снизило мне жалование и даже не предупредило меня об этом. Я работаю без выходных уже несколько лет, чтоб прокормить своих жену и дочь инвалидов, живущих в неспокойной Украине, и которых я могу видеть лишь две недели в году, когда еду туда из России продлевать документы. Теперь, когда я должен был выслать им необходимые на оплату жилья и питания средства, но не могу сделать этого, моя родная дочь сказала мне : " Папа, мы не выживем с тобой вместе, не приезжай к нам больше... "
Когда я отправился за разъяснениями к одному из представителей, то на меня посмотрели как на материалиста, а тому преданному порекомендовали устроиться к материалистам вроде меня. Мне сказали что, тот преданный просто невежда и не понимает, что руководство кладет эти деньги не себе в карман а тратит на проповедь и пуджу. В качестве доказательства мне было представлено обращение руководства с просьбой о пожертвованиях на месячные затраты Храма. Я посмотрел, на одни цветы для одной только программы там стояла сумма в две тысячи долларов, в целом на месяц там были расписаны просто гигантские суммы , и для чего всего это?" 

Мне хочется сейчас смиренно обратится к тому лидеру, и сказать : " Господин, Вы понимаете, что исходя из слов самого Шри Чайтаньи, Вы, вырывая последний кусок хлеба у семьи-инвалидов самого смиренного вайшнава, из всех кого я встречал, и доводя его самого до слез отчаяния, вместо того, чтоб украсить Господа любовью к его преданным, Вы только измазали Его испражнениями своих цветов, которые имея язык сказали бы вам тоже самое, так как наверняка на них капали слезы Божества, плачущего вместе с тем вайшнавом. Скажите, кто научил Вас так служить Кришне? Находится ли этот бедняга в вайшнава ашрайе и следует ли он анугатьи? Давайте помолимся за него, так как похоже единственным его прибежищем вскоре может оказаться обитель Ямараджа"

«Как тот, кто поклоняется стопам брахмана, а затем бьет его по голове, идет в ад, так и тот, кто поклоняется Божеству Господа Вишну, но при этом позорит Господа, пребывающего в сердце всех существ, тоже отправляется в ад». Чайтанья Бхагавата (Мадхья-кханда, глава 5) 

На самом деле, когда я увидел потом этого лидера на программе в храме, мне стало жалко еще больше, чем того преданного. По его изможденному лицу было видно, что он сам, несмотря на свои многозначные банковские счета, держится в Сознании Кришны, да и вообще в этом теле из последних сил, только по милости Господа Нитьянанды. Была видна вся его боль, непрерывно циркулирующая в этой общей цепи виктимизации. Вместе с тем вайшнавом, чья жизнь тогда была фактически была растоптана этим "лидером" мы молились за его скорейшее выздоровление в Сознании Кришны.

арчайам эва харайе 
пуджам йах шраддхайехате 
на тад-бхактешу чанйешу 
са бхактах пракритах смритах . 

«Преданный, который с полной верой занимается поклонением Божеству в храме, но не ведет себя надлежащим образом по отношению к другим преданным или людям в целом, называется пракрита-бхактой, материалистичным преданным и считается занимающим самое низкое положение.» - ШБ 11.2.47

Как только мы занимаем позицию конкурентного индивидуалиста, наслаждающего, бхоги, мы сразу же теряем связь (йогу) с Полным целым в лице Кришны, Радхи, Баладевы, Природы, Бхагават, вайшнавов и всех живых существ. Таким образом мы выключаемся из системы метаболизма полного целого, и это приводит духовному, психологическому и физическому голоданию. Вместо поддержки трех видов мы получаем от окружающей среды взаимную агрессию. Любая мысль, слово или поступок в такой среде приумножается, проходя через все звенья социальной цепи виктимизации и возвращаясь к нам в приумноженном виде, заставляют и нас защищаться более агрессивно. Таким образом живое существо все интенсивней деградирует до уровня животного, теряя свое благочестие и получая вследствие этого все менее развитые тела и условия жизни: 

«Но невежественные и неверующие люди, которые сомневаются в словах богооткровенных писаний, не способны обрести сознание Бога. Они опускаются все ниже и ниже. Сомневающаяся душа не знает счастья ни в этом мире, ни в мире ином.» БГ 4.40

При этом индивидуум не в состоянии в одиночку изменить свой ценностный вектор на противоположный, так как он попросту будет съеден агрессивной средой, которую он сам же и породил. Единственным выходом изменить окружающую среду для индивидуума осознавшего свое положение является диалог с этой самой средой, в своей совокупности желающей того же самого. 

Очень наглядно, хоть и в свойственной ему манере, цепь виктимизации описывает Пелевин. Представительницам прекрасного пола и консервативным поборникам архетипов читать данный отрывок категорически запрещается. Надеемся на лояльность администрации к данной попытке натурализации скрытых от глаз принципов. 

История про барона Мюнхаузена:

« — Вы знаете историю про барона Мюнхгаузена, который поднял себя за волосы из болота?
— Знаю, — сказал шофер. — В кино даже видел.
— Реальность этого мира имеет под собой похожие основания. Только надо представить себе, что Мюнхгаузен висит в полной пустоте, изо всех сил сжимая себя за я..а, и кричит от невыносимой боли. С одной стороны, его вроде бы жалко. С другой стороны, пикантность его положения в том, что стоит ему отпустить свои я..а, и он сразу же исчезнет, ибо по своей природе он есть просто сосуд боли с седой косичкой, и если исчезнет боль, исчезнет он сам.
— ... Вы пример поняли?
— Понял, понял. Не дурак. И что же твой Мюнхгаузен, боится отпустить свои я..а?
— Я же говорю, тогда он исчезнет.
— Так, может, лучше ему исчезнуть? На фиг нужна такая жизнь?
— Верное замечание. Именно поэтому и существует общественный договор.
— Общественный договор? Какой общественный договор?
— Каждый отдельный Мюнхгаузен может решиться отпустить свои я..а, но...
— Что "но"? — спросил шофер.
— Но когда шесть миллиардов Мюнхгаузенов крест-накрест держат за я..а друг друга, миру ничего не угрожает.
— Почему?
— Да очень просто. Сам себя Мюнхгаузен может и отпустить, как вы правильно заметили. Но чем больней ему сделает кто-то другой, тем больнее он сделает тем двум, кого держит сам. И так шесть миллиардов раз. Понимаете?»

Итак, единственным вариантом выхода и цепи виктимизации, то есть из материального мира, является составление нового коллективного договора с противоположными агрессии ценностями. Скорость освобождения и скорость увеличения степени интенсивности счастья ( или вкуса) прямо пропорциональна степени скорости составления и следования данному договору. Принцип постоянного договора выражается в непрерывной садху санге и проповеди «славы» договора обусловленным живым существам . 

Данный договор основывается на обратных цепи виктимизации ценностях. Невежество (агьяна) трансформируется в гьяну ( науку,религию) . Привязанность ( карма) трансформируется в отречение, посредством посвящения всей своей деятельности и всех плодов ее труда по цепочки от обусловленного живого существа до Бхагавана. При трансформации производных, равным образом происходит и трансформация результата. Следование такому договору, которым при медативном рассмотрении и являются Гуру, Садху и Шастры, анартхи трансформируются в артхи. Если результатом антагонизма являются увеличивающиеся боль и привязанность, то при органическом единстве возрастают счастье и отречение вплоть до абсолютных показателей. Результатом индивидуализма являются деградация, бедность, болезни, голод, война, смерть, тогда как плоды био-единства - это прогресс, богатство, здоровье, изобилие, мир и жизнь. Духовный мир в своем высшем проявлении Голоке Вриндаване, представляется нам в Бхагавате как мир абсолютного био-единства, при котором каждая клетка социального организма безгранично преданна каждой другой клетке и организму в целом, который при такой абсолютной преданности клеток друг другу и Ему, принимает личностную форму Полного Целого - Бхагавана Шри Кришны, являющегося «воплощением» абсолютной степени наслаждения, имеющего сокровенный интимный характер. 

Аналогией в материальном мире являются отношения мужчины и женщины. Чем более благочестива и целомудренна девушка, тем более развитых мужчин она притягивает своим благочестием. Базовым проявлением благочестия девушки является ее преданность мужу, семье мужа и детям. На социальном уровне благочестие индивидуума точно так же выражается в преданности Царю или Закону, Предкам и всей Природе по цепочке от общественного индивидуума ( любого живого существа), до Полного Целого. В духовной жизни показателем благочестия является преданность Бхагавата Гуру, Парампаре и ученикам. 

Преданность(бхакти) в свою очередь, не являясь абстрактным понятием, выражается в математически измеряемой степени массы, объема и скорости вещественно-информационного метаболизма на всех уровнях Полного Целого от элементарных частиц до Личности Полного Целого. Клетка получает информацию от гена ДНК, и передает ее в не искаженном и полном виде новым клеткам, возникающим при ее делении. Таким образом клетка становится здоровым звеном в линии передачи программы развития всего живого организма, базовым отличием которого от мертвого , является этот самый метаболизм. 

Из внешней всегда агрессивной(в мат.мире) среды или природы клетка коллективно с другими клетками получает питательные вещества и автоматически передает их всем другим клеткам, в независимости от того, были ли они рождены от нее, или от других клеток. Себе клетка оставляет ровно столько, сколько ей требуется для поддержания жизни, осуществления заданных функций и деления. Информацию по всем этим трем параметрам клетка получает из единого для всего тела гена ДНК.( который на социальном уровне предполагает математически просчитанную программу общего развития, передающуюся от мастера к подмастерью или от учителя к ученику).

Таков процесс информационно- вещественного метаболизма, выраженный на языке религии терминами:
Бхакти-йога, санкиртана, вайшнава ашрайя и тд.
Принципы метаболизма сформулированны во всем нам известном 4 стихе Рупы Госвами в Упадешамрите :
Подносить дары и принимать дары, поверять свои мысли и спрашивать о сокровенном, принимать прасад и угощать прасадом — таковы шесть проявлений любви, которую преданные испытывают друг к другу.

Поверхностное понимание данного стиха, приводит к тому, что преданные угостив несколько человек конфеткой и обменявшись приветствиями на воскресной программе, а остальное время и деньги по невежеству направляя на усиление цепи виктимизации, то есть осознанное или неосознанное насилие над Полным Целым, в состав которого включен социум и Природа - считают, что они исправно выполняют данный принцип, но, но как говорил Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур : "Кришна смотрит не на то, сколько мы даём, а на то, сколько мы оставляем себе"


Это происходит из за недостаточной медитации или концентрации внимания на информационном коде. Данное внимание рассеивается на внешние вещи, которые без сочетания их и с внутренним осознанием, или подходящим мотивом, дают лишь поверхностные сенсорные ощущения. 

«Предаться Кришне может только гьянаван, а не глупец, и это высочайший уровень знания» (Ш.Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, «Царь знания», стр. 66)

«Без гьяны, нет вопроса о бхакте.» - ШП Утренняя прогулка (17 февраля 1974, Бомбей)

Например прасад, кажется весьма вкусным, но потери сознания от интенсивности расы и духовных галлюцинаций не происходит, а если немного пересолен то желание его “почитать” уходит. Киртан кажется приятным для ушей, но преданный не испытывает описанных в шастрах признаков экстаза. Это происходит потому, что такой киртан происходит исключительно на уровне нама-апарадхи, то есть на материальном эгоистическом уровне сознания. Это легко можно понять, проанализировав тот факт, что наше удовольствие от киртана зависит от уровня музыкального и вокального профессионализма музыкантов. При отсутствии приятной музыки и красивого голоса участники киртана быстро устают и теряют «вкус». 

«Святое Имя никогда не раскроется тому, кто находится в плотской концепции жизни, мысля категориями «я и моё». Если не оставил поиск удовольствий и сознание наслажденца, то не будет апракриты ». (Из «Пракрита-раса-шата-душини», стих 4)

То же самое относиться к лекции, святой дхамме, отношениям с Гуру и всей нашей духовной практике, которая при отвлеченном от глубинного понимания сути процесса внимании, превращается в эгоистическое наслаждение чувств. 

У некоторых на таком уровне еще присутствует некоторая степень крипа-шрадхи полученной от Парампары, но при продолжительном рассеивании внимания, этот росток, а точнее семя бхакти погибает и человек теряет даже такое поверхностное наслаждение процессом и уносится водоворотом тамаса и кармы во все более мрачные формы существования в рамках цепи виктимизации. На уровне шрадхи и поверхностного вкуса, не получивший знания, то есть не сконцентрировавшийся на наставлениях Парампары «гуру» , способен лишь рассеивать внимание своих учеников на внешние религиозные формы выражения процесса бхакти, от чего те многие жизни балансируют между тамасом и апарадхой, постепенно накапливая благочестие, достаточное чтоб получить общение с более продвинутыми мастерами, обладающими детализированным знанием и его пониманием. 

Поскольку бхакти не состоит из гун, то испытать его может только чистое сознание свободное от настроения «конкурентного индивидуализма» . Поэтому в Бхагавате ( Гуру, Садху,Шастры) утверждается, что бхакти начинается с этапа мукти, до момента состояния, которого происходит очищение сознания от низших гун посредством садханы или ваиди, предполагающих обучение и выполнение поручений от Маха Бхагаваты, то есть «человека» с Абсолютной степенью чистоты сознания. 

Как мы знаем из Бхагавад Гиты (4.34) такие отношения непременно основываются на обоюдном взаимообмене. Причем первый шаг делает ученик. ( Найди духовного учителя и служи). При этом Маха Бхагавата, чьи возможности идентичны возможностям всего Полного Целого, Сам не в чем не нуждается, но дает такие практические наставления, выполнение которых обеспечит ученику « пратйакша- авагамам» - живой опыт постижения услышанного, то есть практическое применение информации. Классическим примером является поручение Гуру ученику собрать определенное количество дров для ягьи. Если ученик выполняет данное поручение, то в процессе последующего процесса ягьи, ученик получит необходимое наглядное знание о процессе жертвоприношения (тат - то (знание о различных видах жертвоприношений)БГ 4.34) , внутреннюю реализацию, а так же все виды плодов жертвоприношения, превратив таким образом гьяну в вигьяну. То есть к вигьяне ученика приводит именно сбор дров по наставлению Гуру. Если же ученик не послушавшись Гуру, начинает рассеивать внимание на многочисленные аспекты ягьи, философию, мантры и тд, то он не достигает вигьяны, просто по причине отсутствия или недостаточности дравьи для ягьи.
К тому же, не выполнив приказ учителя, ученик может быть отвергнут учителем, что в классической ведической системе не несет в себе ничего хорошего. 

"…Нельзя достичь духовного совершенства и с помощью самостоятельного изучения священных книг… Ученик должен беспрекословно выполнять все указания духовного учителя и, отбросив гордыню, служить ему, не гнушаясь даже черной работой. Секрет успеха в духовной жизни заключается в умении удовлетворить осознавшего себя, истинного духовного учителя".( бг 4:34ком)

Таким образом ученик интегрируется в процесс жертвоприношения или систему метаболизма Полного Целого посредством связи системно собранных им материальных элементов с духовной средой жертвенного огня, посредником между которым является бхагавата-гуру. 
Такой результат достигается посредством глубокой медитации ученика на информационный код, данный ему Мастером. В случае с дровами это могут быть различные параметры такие, как порода древесины, размер, степень влажности, время и место сбора и тд. То есть медитация на казалось бы внешне материальные темы, полностью одухотворяет данный процесс и уже в момент осуществления позволяет усвоить полученную информацию о деталях ягьи относительно параметров дравьи. Такой феномен возникает именно всвязи его осуществления согласно наставлению Маха Бхагаваты.

В то же время, медитация ученика в это время на что либо другое, внешне выглядящее как нечто возвышенное, например на Раса Лилу или киртан - была бы полностью материальной, продиктованной аханкарой деятельностью приводящей в итоге к печальным для ученика кармическими последствиями, так как его деятельность являлась не чем иным как карма, будучи продиктованной корыстью или ложным эго. Например будучи отвергнутым он превратился бы либо в мошенника, так как ученик имеет право собирать пожертвования только от имени духовного учителя и только на указанные им цели, либо был бы вынужден влачить жалкое существование попрошайки на улице или выполнять самые нечистые виды работ. 

Истинная медитация ученика на Кришну заключается в этом случае, в медитации на информационный код Гуру относительно параметров дравьи, и благодаря этому и дрова и деятельность и сам ученик одухотворяются в этом процессе, так как :

«Человек, целиком погруженный в мысли обо Мне, непременно достигнет духовного царства, ибо он полностью отдает себя духовной деятельности, в которой и жертвенный огонь, и все, что приносится в жертву, обладает одной и той же духовной природой, природой Абсолюта.» - 4.24

Подобным образом Шрила Прабхупада дав теорию в виде огромного количества написанных им книг, оставил так же четкий математически выверенный и юридически оформленный информационный код практических задач, утвержденный им в документе, формат которого является священным даже среди материалистов , а именно в Конституции, названной им Constitution of Association» ( Конституция Ассоциации) и утвержденной 7 июля 1966 года.


Данная Конституция вошла в Устав Исккон в форме « 7 целей Исккон» , первое слово которых «systematically» , как мы знаем уже содержит в себе начальную производную алгоритма успешного выполнения всех поставленных Ачарией задач, а следовательно и обретения духовного и материального совершенства ведь как мы знаем:
«Доставить удовольствие Личности Бога можно, только удовлетворив своего духовного учителя. Если же он недоволен, ученик, идущий путем духовного осознания, терпит крах»- Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур (ШБ 1.1.8 ком) 

«И поскольку ты смирен, твои духовные учители даровали тебе все блага, которые может получить послушный ученик. Поэтому ты способен раскрыть нам все, что они научно объяснили тебе.»- ШБ 1.1.8

Шила Прахупада: «Каждый должен пройти через проверку, устроенную духовным учителем»

Находясь под влиянием низших гун страсти и невежества, качеств лишающих способности к глубокой медитации, джива, по своей вечной природе несущая в себе потребность цепной связи с Ади Гуру и в коллективизме, находясь в агьяне и перенимая ценностный вектор толпы, принимает в качестве авторитета, таких же невежественных, а следовательно эгоистичных пракрита джив как и она. Таких мошенников как мы знаем БССТ называет « Кали в одеждах саньяси», а все их внешне очень красивые лекции про « Спасение во Христе», « Славу КПСС» , Раса лилу, Кришну, «Божественную Любовь, Он называет « лжерелигей», которая как мы помним становится «лже» , именно по причине не связанности с практическими задачами Кришны, переданными через Парампару Махабхагават, и всегда направленными на рациональное решение всех материальных и духовных проблем, имеющих под собой один корень - конкурентный индивидуализм или отсутствие метаболизма и социальных связей.

Неспособные к медитации, то есть глубокому научному анализу, такие невинные преданные повинуясь вечному внутреннему инстинкту целостной связи с Маха Бхагаватой и Полным Целым, в коде « истинный духовный учитель» не видят первую и главную производную - « истинный» , а порой, например в ситуации с « научно» атеистичными коммунистами, люди упускают из вида даже второе звено - « духовный», под влиянием авторитета толпы и личной необразованности, принимая в качестве «вождя народов» сияющих ложным блеском откровенных ракшасов, которые в перерывах между выступлениями, под прославляющие их гимны последователей, проводят репрессии, прямо в бахирвасах(рясах) насилуя своими «дандами» детей этих самых последователей ( прецеденты с офиц. лицами РПЦ доказаны и обнародованы) и занимаются различными темными делами, сотрудничая с преступными группировками, распространяя наркотики, организовывая финансовые инвестиционные аферы, или просто будучи инициирующими гуру саньяси, откладывают денежки на безбедную старость где нибудь в живописных субтропиках в обществе обязательно гражданских молоденьких жен из числа последовательниц, а так же в обществе продолжающих поддерживать их обманутых учеников, которые просто по причине своего тамаса и аханкары сами желают быть обманутыми. 

Подобно тому как према+тамас = безграничная жадность со всеми вытекающими, вечные отношения с Ади Гуру , Баладевой + невежество = безграничная привязанность и доверие порой к самым откровенно паразитирующим социальным отбросам, вроде «бога» Кузи - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSbZv-rFjQw

Лжеапостолы, лукавые делатели, принимают вид Апостолов Христовых. И не удивительно: потому что сам сатана принимает вид Ангела света, а потому не великое дело, если и служители его принимают вид служителей правды; но конец их будет по делам их.
(2 Кор. XI, 13-15)

При этом зачастую такие обманутые обманщики, даже не смотря на полное отсутствие в своей жизни реальных плодов бхакти -йоги, в виде гьяны и вайрагьи, любви и сострадания, духовного счастья и материального благополучия, пытаются убедить себя и других в авторитетности своих «племенных» вождей , спекулируя своим фрагментарным пониманием принципа Парампары или анугатьи, выражающегося по их мнению в наличии « сертификата» гуру, объективно полученного от такого же мошенника, либо утратившего силу, в связи с окончанием срока годности, отмеренного дживе, для того, чтобы стать прозрачной средой между практическими Конституционными указаниями Махабхагаваты и этим миром.

"Ибо будет время, когда здравого учения принимать не будут, но по своим прихотям будут избирать себе учителей, которые льстили бы слуху; и от истины отвратят слух и обратятся к басням." 

(2 Тим. III, 4)

«Духовное положение человека будет определяться только по внешним символам… Искусные в жонглировании словами будут считаться учителями. « ШБ 12.2.4
«Человек будет считаться брахманом, только потому что он носит шнур» - ШБ 12.2.3
« дваждырожденные будут преданны лишь своим желудкам и гениталиям. » - ШБ 12.3.32
«Брахмачари не смогут соблюдать данные обеты и будут нечистыми, … саньяси станут жадными к богатству.» - ШБ 12.3.33

Несмотря на все попытки таких лжегуру «обокрасть» Баладеву и помешать Его Миссии, Тот конечно же, являясь совершенным разумом и трикала гья, интегрирует все это в одну Лилу, с нужным для Него исходом, при котором все, не зависимо от мотива и деятельности, осознанно или нет, являются уникальным звеном Божественного алгоритма, в котором каждое действие решает сразу весь спектр поставленных задач.

"Много замыслов в сердце человека, но состоится
только определенное Господом."
(Притч. XIX, 21)

Через лжегуру Баладева так же учит нас отрицательным опытом, который столь же эффективен как и положительный. Все что исходит из Кришны как мы знаем , является абсолютным благом. Иногда лжегуру становятся даже такие известные личности как Дрона и Бхишма, а роли ложно првязанных к ним невежеством последователей, занимают такие великие махаратхи как Карна и Арджуна. « Дхармасья гланих» (Бг 4.7) таким образом выражается в заражении ценностной программы общества внешним религиозным формализмом, «книжничеством» и ложной привязанностью, покрывающим одну единственную не оскверненную санатана дхарму - Активные Любовь и Сострадание к Полному Целому через цепь от элементарных частиц до Бхагавана. Такая Санатана Дхарма утверждена флагманом Вед в БГ 18:66.
«В конце «Гиты» Господь прямо говорит, что высший закон религии заключается в том, чтобы предаться Ему и отказаться от всего прочего.» - Бг 4.7ком

Следуя этой вечной программе и являясь ей самой, Главный Разработчик Кришна, раз за разом приходит Сам и направляет Своих системных администраторов, перезагружающих программу, для очищения ее от вирусов формализма, и освобождения от них оперативной памяти вычислительных машин всех добросовестных пользователей Сети Любви.

Итак, вернемся к информационному коду, практических задач Парампары обозначенных в Конституции и направленных на достижение реализации нами всех плодов высшей религии от дхармы до мокши и Премы.

Шрила Прабхупада :

«Высшая религия начинается с разделения общества на четыре варны и четыре ашрама» - БГ 4.7ком

В соответствии с классической схемой обретения знания о жертвоприношениях (тат - то (знание о различных видах жертвоприношений)БГ 4.34), Шрила Прабхупада, как истинный джнанинас таттва-даршинах, полностью осознающий и видящий Истину Маха Бхагавата Гуру и прозрачное звено Парампары, одновременно с заранее составленными в Его книгах ответами на парипрашнена - смиренные вопросы, в Constitution of Association утверждает так же форму севая — практической задачи , содержащей параметры дравьи, параферналий, зерна,гхи и арены жертвоприношения, на которой все компоненты должны быть соединены Священным Огнем Вишну в одной медной чаше - для осуществления жрецами Ашва-Медха Ягьи - условия для упадекшйанти - посвящения или интеграции в систему метаболизма Единого Организма Полного Целого. Системное следование этому Конституционному алгоритму в мыслях, словах и деятельности, дает право преданному на пранипатена - считаться обращенным к парампаре. Хаотичная фрагментарная работа и проповедь, не подтвержденная одобренным Обществом планом, указывая на эгоцентричный характер деятельности, напрямую не связанной с планом Парампары , лишает преданного права представлять ее, занимая место Вьясадевы на вьясасане, ради его же блага.

Подобно заботливому отцу, обладающим полным пониманием блага для своего еще маленького ребенка, Шрила Прабхупада указывает нам условия и вещи необходимые нам для обретения процветания во всех формах. Подобно тому, как в процессе развития ребенок увеличивает степень способности слышать и понимать отца, ИСККОН как ребенок Прабхупады и Его тело, плоть от плоти, на определенной точке временной шкалы, должен был услышать Его уже теперь не детское улюлюкание с младенцем, но строгий приказ совершеннолетнему сыну, немедленно выполнить поставленные задачи, отражающие волю Сваям Бхагавана. 

Мотив строгости такого приказа выражается во всех Священных Писаниях, а так же самой Биологией, Химией, Физикой, Социологией и многими другими науками, которые в условиях отсутствия у нас сидх и способности понимать санскрит, являются даже более приемлемыми в качестве гьяны, необходимой для наполненной вкусом юкта-вайрагьи.

21. Не всякий, говорящий Мне: «Господи! Господи!», войдет в Царство Небесное, но исполняющий волю Отца Моего Небесного.
22. Многие скажут Мне в тот день: Господи! Господи! не от Твоего ли имени мы пророчествовали? и не Твоим ли именем бесов изгоняли? и не Твоим ли именем многие чудеса творили?
23. И тогда объявлю им: Я никогда не знал вас; отойдите от Меня, делающие беззаконие.
(Мф. VII, 21-23)

"пошлет Сын Человеческий Ангелов Своих, и соберут из Царства Его все соблазны и делающих беззаконие,и ввергнут их в печь огненную; там будет плач и скрежет зубов; тогда праведники воссияют, как солнце, в Царстве Отца их. Кто имеет уши слышать, да слышит!" -Евангелие от Матфея 13: 41,42,43

Бг 11.26-27 — Я вижу, как все сыновья Дхритараштры и принявшие их сторону цари, Бхишма, Дрона, Карна, а также все наши военачальники устремляются в Твои страшные разверстые зевы и как некоторые из них, с разможженными головами, застревают между Твоими зубами.
Бг 11.28 — Подобно рекам, несущим свои воды к океану, эти великие воины исчезают в Твоих пылающих зевах.
Бг 11.29 — Я вижу как, подобно мотылькам, летящим на огонь, все люди стремительно несутся в Твои разверстые рты.
Бг 11.30 — О Вишну, я вижу, как Ты повсюду поглощаешь людей, которые исчезают в Твоих пылающих зевах. Своим ослепительным сиянием Ты озаряешь всю вселенную, и Твои грозные лучи опаляют ее.

"винашайа ча душкртам" - злодеи будут уничтожены. БГ 4.8

Подобно тому, как отец прощает совершенные маленьким ребенком проступки, ограничиваясь лишь легкими назидательными уроками, перезагрузка ценностной программы предполагает реализацию всепрощения и заключение нового договора (новый завет). Любой преданный независимо от его социальной роли, в рамках нового договора, освобождается от ответственности за совершенные по невежеству в прошлом грехи, так как по сути такой договор, являющийся принятием воли истинного Гуру и является настоящей внутренней инициацией( Видвадрудхи-дикша), при которой происходит интенсивное пратьйакша авагамам полученной гьяны, и избавления от кармы посредством юкта-вайрагьи всей кармы как деятельности и карма-пхалы - всех плодов деятельности. Это происходит подобно тому, как излечившаяся от индивидуализма раковая клетка, вновь включившись в систему метаболизма вскоре снова восстанавливает свой жизненный тонус и профильные функции. Приняв всем сердцем всеблагие задачи Парампары, любой преданный становится ее официальным представителем в рамках следования им миссии. Обладая полным несложным пониманием этой миссии, Общество легко может объективно оценивать квалификацию того или иного преданного и степень его соответствия занимаемой должности. Таким образом в независимости от тяжести прошлых отклонений любой преданный подтвердивший свою присягу Вишну, посредством следования « клеточной клятве» метаболизма, должен считаться вайшнавом, а все его прошлые поступки - лилой явления свой милости. Такой подход аналогичен переаттестации , при которой тот, кто выполнил ее, обретает все перспективы и поддержку Общества.

Бг 9.30 — Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути. 

С теми же кто пожелает остаться одноклеточной бактерией- индивидуалистом или раковой клеткой паразитом, отношения всего Общества должны выстраиваться как с конкурентом общественного организма и нарушителем присяги Вишну, согласно законам Дхармы, исходя из варны и степени чистоты сознания или понимания миссии Парампары, без оглядки на временные и неавторитетные демонические законы Кали. Законы религии может устанавливать только Сам Господь. Дхарма ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам (Бхаг., 6.3.19)

«Прадьюмна: Но как быть, если сам Гурудев не считается ни с чем и думает, что он превыше всех, сарвоттама? 

Шрила Шридхар Свами: 

То будет грубейшая ошибка. Подобная позиция приведёт к тому, что поддерживать существование и развитие миссии будет крайне сложно. Необходимо учиться практическим вещам. Правильные отношения внутри группы - это особый закон Вайшнавов. У Вайшнавов также есть законы - социальные законы, законы общества.» -Шрила Прабхупада и Шрила Шридхар Свами Махарадж . Беседа состоялась 17-го марта 1973-го года. 

«Кто не со Мною, тот против Меня; и кто не собирает со Мною, тот расточает» - Мф. 12:30

йасйа наханкрто бхаво
буддхир йасйа на липйате
хатвапи са имал локан
на ханти на нибадхйате

«Тот, кто в своих поступках не руководствуется ложным эго, чей разум чист и свободен, даже убивая, не совершает убийства и никогда не запутывается в последствиях своей деятельности.» Бг 18.17

Бг 11.33 — Воспрянь же, Арджуна! Приготовься к сражению и стяжай себе славу. Покори врага и насладись властью над процветающим царством. Все они уже приговорены Мною к смерти, и ты, о Савьясачи, можешь быть лишь орудием в этой битве.

Сохранение ложных сентиментальных привязанностей в отношениях с такими предавшими Вишну « Кали в одеждах саньяси» и не исполнение по отношению к ним религиозного долга, квалифицируется не только как асоциальное поведение, но и насилие по отношению к ним самим .

«Но, отказавшись сражаться за правое дело, ты навлечешь на себя грех пренебрежения религиозным долгом, и твоя слава воина померкнет.» БГ 2.33

Итак выполнение Конституционных задач должно было ( или должно будет), обеспечить одновременную анугатью Парампаре и вайшнава ашрайю необходимую для полной реализации теории на практики и обретения вигьяны.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

По существу та деятельность, которой занимались преданные, Духовные Учителя и являлась таким сбором дравьи всех видов, для последующей глобальной «ашвамедха» ягьи, которая по утверждению многих Ачариев, в частности Мадхавачарии , на самом деле не имеет ничего общего с убийством животных, а является глобальным социальным проектом, название которого от Самого Бхагавана, Шрила Прабхупада донес до нас как « Международное Общество Сознания Кришны» , являющегося по сути переводом на английский понятий « Брахмо Самадж» или Арья Самадж . 

«Три автора Вед были шутами, мошенниками и демонами. Все известные изречения пандитов, все непристойные обряды жены царя и разного рода подарки жрецам в ашвамедхе были придуманы шутами, подобно тому как поедание плоти поощрялось орудующими ночью демонами.» - мадхавачария «Сарва-даршана-санграха»

Название «Брахмо Самадж» буквально означает "сообщество поклоняющихся Единому Истинному Богу".
Эту чистую идею с самой молодости нес в своем сердце Бактивинода Тхакур, принадлежавший к числу так называемых бхадралок — бенгальской интеллектуальной элиты эпохи Бенгальского Возрождения, которая стремилась рационализировать традиционные индуистские верования и обычаи. 
bhadralokа , буквально «джентльмен», «воспитанный человек».
Это было сообщество прогрессивной интеллегенции постулирующее идеи «духовного коммунизма» , описанного в Ведах.

Шила Прабхупада:

«Бхадра означает совершенный джентльмен, бхадралока… Прахлада был совершенным джентльменом. Преданный это совершенный джентльмен. Почему? Потому что он развил все хорошие качества. Это бхадра. Преданный не может быть абхадра. Он должен быть бхадра. Это совершенство. Поэтому, до тех пор, пока человек не станет чистым преданным, до тех пор он не сможет стать бхадра, джентльменом.Когда вы становитесь бхадра, мягким, совершенным, квалифицированным джентльменом, тогда для вас всё будет благоприятно. Не будет ничего не благоприятного. Всё будет бхадрам. бхадрам... Здесь Вира-Рагхавачарья, он объясняет это слово, бхадрам аништа-нивриттих: "больше ничего неблагоприятного." Бхадрам. Аништам нивриттих иштам праптиш ча. Две вещи, это бхадрам. Очень хорошо, объяснение Вира-Рагхавачарьи.
бахдрам аништа-нивриттир иштам праптих
Иштам означает "Всё, что хотите", потому что бхадра, джентльмен, не может хотеть ничего плохого.» -Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.9.52 (7 апреля 1976, Вриндаван)
https://prabhupadanugi.com/Lection%2...7_04_1976.html

Сообщество таких просвещенных совершенных джентельменов с неограниченными возможностями или бхадралок на санскрите именуются термином «Арья Самадж. 

«Арья-самадж означает тот, кто следует своему долгу, как всё делать вовремя.» - Лекция ШП по Шримад-Бхагаватам 6.1.12
(13 мая 1976, Гонолулу)

На современном языке целями этих людей, к числу которых идейно принадлежали наши Ачарии , была полная перезагрузка системы, для её очищения от « дхармасья гланих» - религиозного формализма, обрядовости, кастовости или другими словами от конкурентного индивидуализма или цепи виктимизации, как инфекции разложения частички тела Брахмы в форме нашей Планеты. Данное сообщество, по утверждению многих исследователей, инициированное таинственными « вольными каменщиками», скрытыми даже от фактических основателей «бренда» - Рам Мохан Роя и Дайананда Сарасвати, постулирует идею равенства человека перед богом, содержащую в себе вечный «радикальный» реформаторский вектор Парампары, заданный Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, восстановленный Бхактивинодой Тхакуром, переданный затем им Бхактисидханте Сарасвати Тхакуру и продолженный Шрилой Прабхупадой. 

Общим вектором многочисленных политических, общественных и духовных организаций возникших на чистых идеях Брахмо и Арья Самаджа является принцип духовного социалзма.

Википедия:

«Согласно сторонникам доктрины , социализм и основанная на ведических писанияхдуховность являются двумя сторонами одной и той же монеты. Истинный социализм должен основываться на «научном духовном процессе», и, с другой стороны, человек, желающий прогрессировать духовно, должен иметь социалистический взгляд на мир. Создатели доктрины почерпнули вдохновение из содержания Вед и Упанишад, некоторые из текстов которых призывают людей к борьбе против эксплуатации, неравенства и несправедливости. Фундаментом ведического социализма является понятие всеобщего блага, основанное на доктрине равенства, а его сердцем — ведическая дхарма. Для решения проблем современного общества, оно должно быть построено согласно принципам ведического социального устройства.»

Шила Прабхупада:

«Сознание Кришны — совершенный коммунизм. Коммунисты думают только о гражданах своей страны, но человек, пребывающий в сознании Кришны, думает обо всех живых существах. 
Конечно, это очень высокий идеал, но таков совершенный идеал настоящего коммунизма.» - в поисках просветления. 
О реформаторской деятельности Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Тхакура в рамках чистой идеи Брахма Самаджа, вы можете узнать из лекции Е.С Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа, прочитанной им в день Его ухода.

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...115&Itemid=267

Подобно Бхактивиноде Тхакуру и Его сыну, Шрила Прабхупада неся в своем сердце эту же идею, пытался сотрудничать с апологетами идей Арья Самаджа в лице Ганди , авторитет которого способствовал утверждению этих идей , в той или иной форме, во всех главных политических партиях Индии , на будущее системное сотрудничество с которыми, Шрила Прабхупада «намекает» в своих наставлениях.

Шрила Прабхупада:

«Мы можем поддержать это движение, начатое Ганди-джи, опираясь на авторитет шастр. В Индии тысячи и лакхи храмов, но ими далеко не всегда управляют как подобает. Некоторые из них превратились в настоящие притоны разнообразной неблаговидной деятельности, и большинство владельцев и попечителей таких храмов понятия не имеют о том, как использовать эти священные здания. Да и современные джентльмены совершенно не интересуются этими заброшенными богоугодными заведениями. Эти храмы строились для того, чтобы духовная культура распространялась в каждом квартале. Поэтому нужно преобразовать эти храмы или богоугодные заведения в центры духовной культуры, в соответствии с авторитетными принципами, которые установлены в писаниях, подобным Бхагавад-гите.»

« …Четвертое, что нужно предпринять, это установить вызывающую столько споров систему дайви варнашрамы по всему миру как систему естественного деления людей. Деление человеческих рас по национальному признаку искусственно, а научное деление в рамках варнашрамы, как ее представляет Бхагавад-гита, естественно. Мы должны отыскать брахманов и всех остальных не только среди индийского народа, но и по всему миру. Извращенная кастовая система современной Индии вовсе не отвечает идеалу, представленному в писаниях. Но кастовую систему на основе качеств и занятия человека создал Бог, она создана вовсе не ради случайного получения благ, связанных с наследственным правом. Итак, то, что создано Богом, не может быть разрушено человеком. Соответственно, о разрушении кастовой системы, о котором грезят некоторые выразители этой идеи, не может быть и речи. Гуны природы наполняют разных людей различными качествами, и потому научное деление человеческого общества на сословия с точки зрения качеств совершенно естественно. Однако основным принципом такой кастовой системы является служение плану Господа, исполняя который все четыре подразделения кастовой системы продвигаются вперед, сотрудничая друг с другом. Если такой духовный прогресс совершается неуклонно, материальное развитие приходит само собой, как неизбежное следствие. Так создается по-настоящему бесклассовое общество.

Если это четырехчленное движение Ганди организовать научно, на основе авторитетных писаний всех религий, оно может принести те самые мир и покой, передышку от грубости и горечи современного мира, которых мы жаждали до сих пор. Я хочу организовать духовное общество для вышеозначенных четырех движений и для этого ищу Вашей активной помощи и поддержки. « (ПШП д-ру Валлабхаи-джи Пателю, 28 февраля 1949)
«превратить асура в девата — очень трудная задача, но Сама Божественная Личность, Бог открывает легкий способ сделать это в Бхагавад-гите. Махатма Гандиджи взялся было за это, но не преуспел в этом отношении. Если у нас достаточно разума, мы должны возобновить эту работу более научно и сделать ее как следует, ради мира во всем мире. (ПШП, имя адресата неизвестно, 1949)

И Бхактивинода Тхакур и Шрила Прабхупада , тогда были вынуждены оставить попытки сотрудничества с представителями этих идей по причине их осквернения спекулятивным подходом к основным принципам концепции и методам ее реализации. Шрила Прабхупада очень любил Ганди, именно за его преданность этой идее Единого органического общества. По воспоминанию учеников, Он часто проявлял самые теплые чувства по отношению к нему, одновременно критикуя его подход к реализации https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NlOdLeVjqQ

Понятие «Брахма Самадж» , идентичное по смыслу « Царству Небесному » или «Божьему Царству» Иисуса Христа (Ишвара Кришны), объективно, логически и согласно утверждениям исследователей и апологетов ( например Ганди) уходит корнями в понятие Сарводайя. 

«САРВОДАЙЯ (санскр. sarvodaya — подъем, возрождение всех). Понятие сарводайи впервые встречается в сочинениях Ачарьи Самантабхадры (около 1 в. н. э.). Новую жизнь понятие получает у Ганди, ставившего целью создание в независимой Индии общества, свободного от угнетения и основанного на воплощении в жизнь религиозных принципов истины, ненасилия»

Итак, понятие сарводайи впервые встречается в сочинениях некоего Самантабхадры (около 1 в. н. э.), то есть в аккурат во времена Иисуса Христа, бесстрашного реформатора, который подобно Шри Кришне, Господу Будде, Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Бхактивиноде Тхакуру, Бхакти Сидханте Сарасвати и Шриле Прабхупаде, так же перезагружал систему утверждая незыблемое превосходство внутреннего над внешним, братства над кастовостью, Био-Единства над конкурентным индивидулизмом, любви и сострадания над страхом и агрессией. 

Самантабхадра ( – от samanta + bhadra = "связанный, соединённый; полный, целый" + "благо, счастье" ( или джентельмен, согласно Прабхупаде ) = букв. Всеблагой. Так же это означает Всеблагое Полное Целое, или Высшее Счастье в Полном Единстве или Преисполненный Всеми Благами Союз Джентельменов или чистых преданных. Так же это означает Всеблагой Джентельмен или наш Вечный Доброжелатель.

В буддизме Именем Самантабхадра обозначается две сущности :
Источник Всего. Его «тело» тёмно-синего цвета…
И Самантабхадра- вечный спутник Будды, девятого воплощения Бхагавана, олицетворяющий Полное Сострадание.

Как мы помним олицетворением высшего сострадания является в нашей традиции спутник «скрытой аватары» Господа Чайтаньи - высший социальный идеал, дающий обществу безграничные возможности -Васудева Датта -« Хозяин Бога» 
Так же мы помним, что Шри Чайтанья дал ему слово, что все живые существа будут освобождаться по одному желанию этого Самантабхадры или Абсолютного Джентельмена.

Примечательно, что в стране джентельменов - Англии, Саманта (Samantha) , в переводе означает «имя Бога» или «Бог услышал»
Соединяя такое значение слова со значением слова «бхадра» ( счастье, чистота, благо, чистый преданный, преданность, джентельмен и тд) - мы получим различные обозначения, подтверждающие абсолютную актуальность принципов сарводайя, Брахма-самадж, Арья Самадж, Гаудиа Матх, Исккон и тд. 

Принцип деятельности Матха, Самаджа, Международного Общества Сознания Кришны, заключается в совместном математическом расчете стратегии развития благ всех форм для каждого члена общества. Само слово «math» - на многих языках мира означает « математика» . Такой же вектор можно проследить, анализируя смысл понятия «матх» в его общем, более емком обозначении:

Википедия:

Матха или матх — индуистский монастырь, монашеский духовный орден. Представляет собой крупнейшую организационную единицу, центр религиозной жизни индуистских сампрадай. Ядром матха, как правило, являются санньяси во главе с махантом, авторитетным духовным лидером. Традиционно в Индии именно санньяси обеспечивали духовное образование и руководили остальными членами общества, поэтому матхи всегда играли большую роль в жизни индийского общества, являясь центрами культуры, образования и науки. В матхах изучались и преподавались не только богословие и смежные с ним предметы (логика, санскрит), но также и светские дисциплины и искусства.

Итак, на протяжении всего исторического цикла, Кришна начиная с собственного явления для первой перезагрузки системы посредством «кнута и пряника» от «дхармасья гланих» - религиозного формализма или конкурентного индивидуализма, наблюдая высшим « невидимым оком» с вершины социальной пирамиды, собственными руками и силами своих «вольных каменщиков» - нитья-мукт, бхадралок, совершенных джентельменов, «рыцарей святого арийского ордена» (Арья Самадж) , реализуя свой алгоритм на временной шкале, разрушал архитектуру «асоциального» здания «Вавилонской башни» , стоящей на фундаменте из льда ложных ценностей, исчезающими в Солнечных лучах гьяны, для того чтобы в установленное время собрать воедино все разлетевшиеся в стороны «камни», создав таким образом Золотой Город на монолитном фундаменте вечных ценностей. 

«Тамас надо прогонять чем угодно, даже военными маршами.» - Свами Вивекананда , идеолог и апологет «Арья Самадж», наставник семьи Рокфеллеров.

«Арья-самадж означает тот, кто следует своему долгу, как всё делать вовремя.» - Лекция ШП по Шримад-Бхагаватам 6.1.12
(13 мая 1976, Гонолулу) 

“Всему свое время, и время всякой вещи под небом; время рождаться, и время умирать; время насаждать, и время вырывать посаженное; время убивать, и время врачевать; время разрушать, и время строить; время плакать, и время смеяться; время сетовать, и время плясать; время разбрасывать камни, и время собирать камни; время обнимать, и время уклоняться от объятий; время искать, и время терять; время сберегать, и время бросать; время раздирать, и время сшивать; время молчать, и время говорить; время любить, и время ненавидеть; время войне, и время миру.” - Книга Книга Екклесиаста 3.1-7

Нас почитают обманщиками, но мы верны; мы неизвестны, но нас узнают; нас почитают умершими, но вот, мы живы; нас наказывают, но мы не умираем; нас огорчают, а мы всегда радуемся; мы нищи, но многих обогащаем; мы ничего не имеем, но всем обладаем. 
(2 Кор. VI, 8-10)

«Шридхар Свами : «Гуру всегда должен помнить своего собственного гуру. "Это нечто, мне не принадлежащее, это собственность моего гуру". Ачарья всегда должен сознавать то обстоятельство, что всё, передаваемое им ученику, является собственностью его собственного гуру. Эта собственность может в любой момент быть "отнята". "Эта собственность была мне дана, поскольку на меня была возложена ответственность играть роль ачарьи". Вы понимаете? 

Прадьюмна: Я - гуру, но собственность может быть отнята. Она принадлежит моему гуру. 

Шридхар Свами: В любой момент. Когда угодно. Гуру не должен обманываться на этот счёт. Хотя собственность не может быть отнята, но подобное сознание всегда должно присутствовать - даинйам. Даинйам, чувство беспомощности. Вайшнав всегда, каждое мгновение чувствует себя беспомощным. "Я зависим. Я зависим во всех отношениях. Ты попросил меня выполнять эту обязанность и я стараюсь, но я - ничто. Я - кукла в руках Господа. 

Насколько преданный способен думать о себе в таком духе, настолько он велик; насколько он нищ, настолько он богат. Существует безграничный "депозит" энергии Господа. Тот, кто не является вором, способен уповать на этот запас. "Это не моё, это собственность моего Гурудева. Моего гуру. Он доверил мне её с определённой целью. Он велел мне раздавать эту собственность другим людям. Я - доверенное лицо, но не собственник. Что бы ни давали мне ученики... я доверенное лицо, распоряжающееся этой собственностью моего Гурудева". И никто не может рассматривать себя в качестве собственника. Это божественная милость, нечто трансцендентное. Однако есть воры. 

Я - татастха джива. Если говорить о моём личном положении, то я - всего лишь татастха джива. Всё это - богатство Вайкунтхи и Голоки, нисходящее свыше, от Гурудева, которого наделил силой Кришна. Любые достояния нисходят из той области бытия. А моё личное положение - татастха джива. Однако присутствует ранг. Но в смысле золота я - ничто. Ранг, звание - всего лишь оттиск гинеи. Человек - золото. 

Прадьюмна: Вы сказали, что ранг - всего лишь оттиск гинеи. Что это значит? 

Шрила Шридхар Свами: Когда выпускается банкнота, золота как такового там нет. На банкноте написано - 1000 рупий. Сколько стоит бумага, на которой напечатана эта цифра? Однако указана сумма - 1000 рупий. Ранг - это обозначение ценности, а человек, с его качествами - золото, обеспечивающее банкноту. Материалом служит бумага. Она стоит не больше рупии, но указана ценность - 1000 рупий. Эта бумага стоит столько, сколько написано. До поры до времени может сохраняться признание: это ачарья, это мой посредник, но признание может быть аннулировано в любой момент, и тогда мне придётся оставить пост. Подобная ситуация - скорее исключение, но образ мыслей преданного именно таков. Я - дина хина камау. Дина означает "нищий", а хина означает "лишённый всех благих качеств", каман же означает "нищий".

«Шридхар Свами: «Это нечто очень значительное - милость Махапрабху распространилась по всему миру через твоего Гурудева. Постепенно я пришёл к заключению, что Он ( Прабхупада) являлся шактйавеша-аватарой»

Шрила Прабхупада: ...Моё послание, обращённое к Америке, таково: "Вы, американцы, достигли высот. Я вижу, что милостью Кришны вы сумеете стать совершенной нацией, если примите сознание Кришны. У вас уже есть все материальные блага; теперь прибавьте к ним Кришну и тогда вас ждёт подлинный успех. Лакшми плюс Нарайана". Эти юноши пытаются проповедовать сознание Кришны очень искренне и серьёзно, и я надеюсь, что даже в том случае, если я не задержусь в этом мире надолго, они реализуют наш план.

Шридхар Свами: Мы находимся в этом потоке, мы тоже к нему причастны. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Да. 

Шридхар Свами: Поток существует и наша цель будет достигнута. Это произойдёт. Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна

Шридхар Свами: Одно время Вы жили в Бомбее. Шрила Прабхупада: Жил в Бомбее, да; в то время, когда был домохозяином. Я открыл в Бомбее свой офис, но нами был учреждён Гаудийа Матх. Я, наряду со Шридхаром Махараджем, был одним из учредителей. Мы сформировали две группы для сбора пожертвований. В группу входили Шридхар Махарадж, я сам и Госвами Махарадж - в ту пору его звали Атулачандра Гошаи. Я приводил их к своим друзьям: химикам, врачам. Я представлял проповедников, Шридхар Махарадж выступал, а Госвами Махарадж собирал пожертвования. (Смех) Мы работали вместе. Однажды мы собрали 500 рупий. В те времена 500 рупий равнялись... Шрила Гуру Махарадж: ...большие деньги. Шрила 

Прабхупада: Да, значительная сумма. Госвами Махарадж ценил меня и начал всячески расхваливать: "Абхай Бабу оказывает неоценимую помощь, у него есть множество друзей, он собрал известные средства. Так почему бы ему не стать главой нашего Матха?"
«Шридхар Свами: Это нечто очень значительное - милость Махапрабху распространилась по всему миру через твоего Гурудева. Постепенно я пришёл к заключению, что он являлся шактйавеша-аватарой, некая божественная сила действовала через него. Обычные, заурядные явления могут быть распространены легко, но подобное высочайшее качество... явления высочайшего качества, распространяемые столь широко, по всему миру - это нечто выдающееся. Таким образом, за ним стояла божественная сила. Высшее начало снизошло к нам через него. Такой Вайшнав встречается чрезвычайно редко. Речь идёт о Вайшнаве, не связанном ограничениями, о сиддха-Вайшнаве. Он исполнил волю Махапрабху: нагаради грама... сарва хайла мора нама. Когда он находился в этом мире, я не осознавал, какие титанические усилия он совершал. Теперь мы должны более отчётливо понять, какова его природа. Быть посредником этой великой души - редкая удача. Не обычная удача, но высочайшая. «

Итак, мы видим , что среди трех учредителей Гаудия Матха, двое официально старших из них, утвердили правопреемственность Шрилы Прабхупады по отношению к нему. Данную правопреемственность утвердил и Сам Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур указав на Него своим наставлением глобальной проповеди, как на мантра упасаку и сенапати бхакту , описанных в Брахма-Вайварта Пуране (4.129.49-51) и Чайтанья-мангале ( Cутра-кханда песня 12, тексты 564-565).

Таким образом Кришна посредством Парампары приказывает джентельменам всех осколков и ответвлений священного ордена Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Тхакура ради собственного блага и блага остальных органически объединиться под знаменем универсальной Конституции Ассоциации утвержденной Шрилой Прабхупадой 7 июля 1966 года и лежащей в основе «Лиги Преданных», изначально и по определению включающую в себя не только Гаудия Матх и Исккон, но и всех обусловленных живых существ, являющихся преданными по своей вечной внутренней конституции. Такое благотворное объединение предполагает всестороннее системное устранение всех враждебных этой идее корпоративных элементов, наживающихся на утверждаемом ими религиозном формализме и даром сосущих кровь времени, ресурсов и веры невинных людей .

В свою очередь, всем корпоративным наслажденцам, паразитирующим на теле Сампрадайи, должникам по процентам от оборота духовного кредита, Вишну, грозным голосом всех религий, Гуру, Садху Шастр и фактов, дает понять, что острый меч воздаяния уже вплотную давит на их сонные артерии, находящиеся в оптическом прицеле Его всевидящего и невидимого социального Ока. Вся Парампара приказывает этим так называемым «прабху» -господам, найти прибежище у пады, стоп Конституционных наставлений Бхагавата Ачарии Прабхупады.

« В течение следующих десяти тысяч лет мои книги будут сводом законов, по которым будет жить всё человечество». («Прабхупада» гл. 7)

Итак, семена чистых и вечных идей Сарвадайя Брахмо Самаджа, в течении нескольких тысяч лет, принесли множество плодов в виде политических, экономических, социальных и интеллектуальных ресурсов, покрытых временной пылью абхадры, накопившихся внешних осквернений низшими гунами материальной природы, которые должны быть смыты живительными дождями системной Бхагавата катхи ( гьяны), проливаемыми облаками вайшнавов или другими словами информационным метаболизмом. Так же на поверхности этих плодов завелись вредоносные насекомые, конкурентные индивиуалисты-«кали в одеждах саньяси», которые должны быть устранены, профессиональными садовниками в рамках бхагавата-севы Шриле Прабхупаде.

шринватам сва-Катхах кришнах 
пунйа-шравана-киртанах 
хридй антах стхо хй абхадрани 
видхуноти сухрит сатам 

нашта прайешв абхадрешу 
нитйам бхагавата-севайа 
бхагаватй уттама-шлоке 
бхактир бхавати наиштики

«Господь Кришна, благодетель Своих преданных, находясь в их сердцах, очищает их от всех неблагоприятных качеств, когда в преданном просыпается сильное желание слушать послание Господа, которое при должном изложении и правильном слушании, является самой благодетелью. 
Благодаря регулярному слушанию лекций по «Бхагаватам» и служению чистым преданым, преданный почти полностью очищает свое сердце от всей материальной скверны и раз и навсегда достигает любовного служения Личности Бога, воспетого в изысканных стихах. (Бхаг. 1.2.17-18).»

Далее, все эти очищенные дары, являющиеся достояниями Бхагавана, дарованными в качестве плодов своей любви к нам, следует метаболизировать в рамках социального организма, согласно:

«Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Ади, 9.36 и 9.41):
атаэва ами аджна дилу сабакаре
йанха танха према пхала деха' йаре таре

«Поэтому Я приказываю каждому живому существу в этой Вселенной принять любовь Верховного Господа и, в свою очередь, передать ее другим.» 

В стихе используется словосочетание «плоды любви» ( према пхала) . На одном из уровней понимания это рассматривается как получение милости Полного Целого в виде плодов Природы или деятельности ( внутренняя природа) и передача этих плодов обществу, которое аккумулирует плоды, а соответственно и любовь заложенную в них и одновременно непрерывно распределяет эти плоды в соответствии с потребностями индивидуума в рамках выполняемых им профильных функций в едином механизме общего роста. При этом если количество плодов предоставляемых индивидууму обществом может различаться в зависимости от его профильных функций в алгоритме, то степень составляющей плодов в виде любви, счастья или радости (Радхи) распределяется в социальном организме единым для каждой клетки метафизическим полем. На примере это можно рассмотреть виде игры, в которой каждый участник имеет различные инструменты или костюмы, но при этом все одинаково чувствуют вкус или радость игры. Так же это можно сравнить с музыкальным оркестром, в котором каждый музыкант использует свой уникальный инструмент, но сама музыка наслаждает слух каждого одинаково. При чём чем больше разнообразия персональных инструментов и чем более слаженно ( или расчитанно) играют музыканты тем больше единого счастья от наслаждения общей музыкой они испытывают. Такую аналогию можно провести во всех сферах жизни где есть единство. Высшим (сладчайшим) проявлением такого принципа является Расса Лила.

Вся материальная природа является единым плодом любви, и нам согласно принципам метаболизма кровеносной системы необходимо передавать по кругу этот плод в виде вещества и информации, постоянно увеличивая скорость такого процесса. 

Это можно сравнить с игрой, при которой участники передают по кругу плод поддерживающий жизнь. Для того, чтобы все участники могли жить, плод не должен задерживаться в одних руках больше определенного количества времени. Тот, кто пытается замкнуть круговорот плода на себе, в общественных интересах выбывает из игры под влиянием остальных социальных участников. Количество участников непрерывно увеличивается на шкале времени, соответственно скорость круговой передачи должна так же непрерывно расти.

В духовном мире точно такой же Абсолютный круговорот , при котором Кришна пускает по кругу гопи, а гопи пускают по кругу Кришну. Такова глубинная суть вайшнавизма, таков сокровенный смысл ритмичного хороводного танца вокруг кружащегося Кришны. При таком постоянно ускоряющимся танце у всех кружиться голова, и один за другим рождаются сладкие видения Махамайи. Крепкая сцепка за руки гопи в хороводе, не дает упасть каждой из них в ускоряющемся инерционном вращении вокруг Кришны, который Сам никогда не падает, так как является Самым искусным Танцором, который танцуя, одновременно играет на флейте, задавая ритмы и мотивы движений. Принцип вращения гопи вокруг Кришны созидает духовный мир, принцип вращения электронов вокруг ядра созидает материальный мир, принцип вращения членов семьи вокруг отца созидает семейный мир, вращения семей вокруг Царя и Закона созидает социальный мир, вращение социума вокруг Природы, созидает Глобальный мир. Материальная и духовная жизнь полностью идентичны в своем принципе вращения вокруг Кришны.

Выйдя из хоровода, участник, движимый вечным принципом вращения, начинает вращаться в одиночку, «вокруг» самого себя, отчего в отсутствии сцепки с соседними танцорами быстро падает и ударяясь головой об Землю, впадает в кому Маха Майи, которая в отличии от коллективной Йога Майи порождает сны более низкого качества, то есть кошмары. 

Принцип самоуправления такой танцующей системы, синхронно движущейся под звуки флейты Кришны, обозначен термином Сварадж (хинди сва- «само» + радж «закон»). Данный принцип проявлен в живом организме в процессе, при котором каждая его клетка по сети тонкого тела непрерывно передает всю обработанную ей информацию в мозговой центр, который в тоже мгновение реагирует на нее, организуя соотвествующие биохимические процессы. Таким образом самоподдерживание организма происходит силами каждой его клетки, программно формирующейся на основе единого здорового гена ДНК, или как мы уже знаем,» макромолекулы , обеспечивающей хранение, передачу из поколения в поколение и реализацию генетическойпрограммы развития и функционирования живых организмов.» - то есть Парампары. 

На социальном уровне такая информационная передача осуществляется посредством звука и текста, а так же тонкими методами, недоступными при отсутствии достаточных технологий, либо активации потенциальных возможностей головного мозга, зависящих от множества факторов, таких как целибат, психо-физическое здоровье и развитие, степень нравственности, следовании Высшему Идеалу и тд.

В заключении данной статьи, мы в самых общих деталях рассмотрим ашвамедху ягью , обозначенную Шрилой Прабхупадой в Конституции, в качестве «севая» - условия реализации «парипрашни» и обращения к Парампаре ( пранипат).

Идеалогией и апологетами концепции Брахма Самаджа ашвамедха ягья ,на основе шастр представленна ввиде глобального социального проекта, интегрирующего в единую самоуправляемую (сварадж) систему процветания (сарводайю), каждое живое существо Вселенной.

Как мы знаем базовым условием успешного проведения Ашвамедха ягьи является участие в ней всех жителей Земли. Именно поэтому во всех шести целях ИСККОН ( 7ая-средство) утвержден четкий социальный вектор: 

Первая Цель :

“систематически распространять в массах духовное знание… “- как мы уже выяснили систематически означает совместно (стоя вместе), то есть социально и непрерывно. « и обучать людей методам духовной практики, чтобы восстановить нарушенное равновесие в системе ценностей общества» - снова социальный вектор, в котором сама духовная практика является лишь средством социализации, трансформирующим разрушительный конкурентный индивидуализм в «обществе» в созидательный осознанный социализм. « а также обеспечить подлинное единство всех людей и установить мир во всем мире;» - тут Прабхупада, подчеркивает приоритет цели - органического био-единства, над средством - проповеди и всех внешних выражений религиозной практики. Вспоминаем спящего на лекциях Прабхупады Джаянанду, у которого по словам самого Ачарии уже не было необходимости слушать Бхагаватам, так как он уже понял все, и всего себя посвещает служению социуму. Святое Имя постоянно звучит в сердце такого человека нотами любви и сострадания ко всем живым существам, поэтому у него нет необходимости повторять Его в рамках садханы, но лишь в качестве выражения внутреннего экстаза и для очищения звуком окружающей среды. 

«О Партха [Махараджа Юдхиштхира], если каждое действие, которое человек совершает умом, речью или телом, направлено непосредственно на служение Верховной Личности Бога, значит, он достиг единства деятельности, называемого крия-адвайтой.» ШБ 7.1.64

Прабхупада :

«Нет разницы между повторением святого имени в сознании Кришны и трудом во имя сознания Кришны. На духовном уровне такая деятельность едина. Но мы должны при этом руководствоваться тем пониманием единства, которое дает нам духовный учитель, а не выдумывать собственные концепции единства.» - ШБ 7.1.64

“ наша мантра это -сарве сукхена бхаванту -пусть все будут счастливы. Это движение сознания Кришны. Мы хотим, чтобы все были счастливы. И всё. “ - Утренняя прогулка ШП 17 февраля 1974, Бомбей.

Вторая цель : 

«проповедовать философию сознания Кришны, изложенную в «Бхагавад-гите» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам»;» - исходя из понимания первой цели, самой социальной философии Вед и необходимости организации для оптимизации проповеди, социальность данной цели так же очевидна.

Третья Цель:

«сблизить членов общества друг с другом и приблизить их к Кришне – изначальному существу, и тем самым внедрить в сознание членов общества и всех людей представление о том, что каждая душа является неотъемлемой частицей Бога, Кришны;» - Даже не вдаваясь в детали (сейчас) , социальность данной цели очевидна.

Четвертая Цель:

«распространять и поощрять движение санкиртаны – совместное пение святого имени Господа, следуя указаниям Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху;» 

- Все мы не раз слышали утверждения, что Кришне нужен не сам киртан ( пение) , а наша совместность в этом процессе. Так же повторение Святого Имени основывается на отсутствии 10 оскорблений , каждое из которых прямо или косвенно отражает механизм дестабилизации и разрушения социального организма. Сам Господь Чайтанья говорит, что поклонения Ему вне служения социуму « режет Его Тело на части» и причиняет Ему ту же боль ,что и «раскаленные угли» 

Пятая Цель : 

«построить для членов общества и всех людей город в одном из святых мест, где проходили трансцендентные игры Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога;» 

в этой Цели отражен завершающий этап консолидации всей собранной «дравьи» в «единую чашу» в рамках общего социально-экономического проекта, на священной «арене жертвоприношения» Маяпура, для последующего « возжигания огня » , то есть посвящения себя служению Вишну, через служение друг другу и всем живым существам.

« Ледяные куски масла наших сердец, соединятся в священном огне гьяна юкта вайрагьи, в короткие сроки превращаясь в чистое гхи. Священный жертвенный огонь вайшнава севы и джива-дойи удалит всю накопившуюся абхадру, совместно превращая (Метаболизм от греч. «превращение») нас в чистых джентельменов, целиком состоящих из любви и сострадания. Зерна накопившейся кармы сгорят и не дадут своих всходов. Сам Брахма в виде увеличивающегося знания и возможностей будет представать на этой Планете, в свою очередь раскрывающей перед нами свою личностную сущность. Обществу с Единым Сознанием доступны безграничные перспективы развития.»

Шестая Цель:

«объединить членов общества в единую семью и научить их более простому и естественному образу жизни»

- тут уже описывается будущий факт состоявшейся ашвамедха ягьи , ее плоды и их параметры. Слова « Единая Семья» - следует воспринимать буквально. Так же, как семья в отсутствии врагов и конкурентов, может в неограниченном объеме пользоваться дарами природы и продолжать свой род и наслаждаться отношениями, точно так же Единый Социум освобожденный от цепей виктимизации, порождает в себе потенцию для развития не ограниченных возможностей. Если у вас есть всего три разные производные, то комбинация этих производных и их уникального вкуса безгранична, подобно безграничности вариаций изображений из трех пикселей на двух мерном экране и безграничного количества трех мерных объектов из трех лучей голограммы. 
Любая мысль, слово, поступок и внешнее явление - не обладая независимой природой, всегда являются продолжением коллективного алгоритма этих четырех составляющих. Это выражается одним словом карма - причинно следственная связь ( для понимания, рекомендуем прочитай притчу “Я заварил чай” 

Постепенно обнулив в огне ашвамедха ягьи неудовлетворительные показатели алгоритма цепи виктимизации, общество обретает перспективу коллективного моделирования любых социальных сюжетов или игр, с полным погружением в реальность, на основе системного математического просчета необходимых для того или иного сюжета индивидуальных параметров мыслей, слов и поступков каждого участника игры. Точность и масштабы расчетов , необходимых для осуществления таких игр, прямо пропорциональны степени активации потенциала головного мозга ( или интеллекта), которая в свою очередь прямо пропорциональна коллективной абсолютизации Высшего Идеала, которым как мы помним является Васудева Датта, а сам принцип обозначен термином Самантабхадра - абсолютный джентльмен, благожелатель и благодетель каждого, из которого как мы помним естественным образом рождается принцип « Сарводайя» - совместного развития в рамках Полного Целого, именуемого в Ведах, термином Брахман, соответственно принцип Сарводайя порождает принцип Брахмо Самадж - органическое объединение брахманов (бхадралок, интеллектуалов, джентельменов), то есть знающих Полное Целое (Брахман) , живущих по принципу Сарводайя и потому высоконравственных людей « первого класса». Как мы помним преданные по своей внутренней сути, независимо от варны, являются брахманами именно на основе этих внутренних ценностей и знания. Из принципа Брахмо Самадж естественным образом возникает принцип Кришна Самадж, или Международное Общество Сознания Кришны, состоящее из брахманов или джентельменов, так же несущими в себе идеал самантабхадры ( Васудева датты ), действующих по принципу сарводайя (вайшнава ашрая,санкиртан) , но включающих, а точнее использующих интеграл реализации пурушартх, в рамки Парамартхи - даршана и отношений с личностью идеала Самантабхадры - Васудевой Даттой, Главным Джентельменом и Хозяином Бога, поработившим Самого Гаурангу, сосредоточившим в своих руках всю Гауру- золото любви и сострадания, и с вершины социальной пирамиды, выдающего их в кредит под ничем не ограниченные проценты, загоняя всех в вечную долговую кабалу, изымая в счет погашения долга всю частную собственность и вынуждая безвозмездно трудится на него в качестве менеджера по кредитам в Его Едином Глобальном Банке Любви.

Кто же такой этот gentleman?

Слово «gentle» в своем переводе на русский отражает целый спектр достоинств: 

нежный, мягкий, вежливый, легкий, ласковый, кроткий, тихий, добрый, спокойный, смирный, незлобливый великодушный, знатный, послушный, родовитый.

Помимо всех этих переводов в сочетании со словом «man», слово «gentle» означает «интеллект» , а слово «gentleman» - означает интеллектуальный человек или человеческий интеллект. Так же «gentleman» - означает высоко образованный человек или высшее образование. Как мы знаем в Гите Кришна так же утверждает неотделимость высоких нравственных качеств от знания или интеллекта. 

Чем сильнее индивидуальный и социальный интеллект, тем больше возможностей для наслаждения индивидуума, социума, а соответственного и Полного Целого получают все субъекты интеллекта или «gentlemans» . Чем глубже и эффективней система социального образования, тем натуральней, с полным погружением в образ, актер получивший такое образование может сыграть свою роль в социальном представлении, обретая таким образом удовлетворение через удовлетворение почтенной публики. Таким образом мы видим полную идентичность индивидуального и социального интереса, в основе которого лежит соединение индивидуального интеллекта ( или сознания) с общественным или ашвамедха ягья. 

"Медха" на санскрите (и хинди) означает «интеллект».

Интеллект или понимание природы вещей избавляет от страха, подобно тому как уходит страх от принятой за змею веревки в темной комнате при наполнении его светом. На социальном уровне коллективное понимание природы вещей порождает доверие, желание заботится друг о друге и общепризнанное лидерство субъекта наиболее развитого интеллекта. 
Социальный интеллект или коллективный разум позволяет каждому индивидууму в совершенстве освоить ту или иную уникальную профильную функцию или социальную роль. Интеллект порождает эффективную дипломатичность ,отсутствующую у не обладающих интеллектом животных.

Порождая на социальном уровне все вышеперечисленные достоинства , на духовном уровне интеллект в образе Медхи, порождает Тунгавидью сакхи 
- пятую из восьми Ашта Сакки, лидера «дакшина-лагху-пракара-сакхи» , правого крыла гопи питающих глубокое доверие к своим подругам и стремящиеся удовлетворить их . 
Тунгавидья обладает совершенными знаниями всех восемнадцати ветвей ведического знания. Она известна как знаток музыки и для удовольствия Радхи и Кришны, красиво поёт и умело играет на вине. Она очень искусно устраивает свидания Радхи и Кришны.Она главная из тех гопи, кто умеет договариваться с соперницами. Её отца зовут Паушкара ,а мать Медха и она замужем за Балишей.

В материальном мире принцип интеллекта персонифицирован в богиню интеллекта Медха Деви, которой посвящены гимны «Медха-сукта» в Кришна-Яджур-веде , Тайттирия-араньяка, (10.41-44.)

Она жена Агни, посредника между материальным и духовным миром ( агни-хотра), пронизывающего все мироздание и неотделимого от Сурьи и Индры. Все трое в своем Единстве олицетворяют собой Солнце - его тепло и свет необходимые для и поддержания и развития жизни во всех ее проявлениях, а потому устанавливающих свою безграничную власть, представителями которой как мы знаем на земле является Солнечная Династия, основоположником которой является олицетворяющий Солнце Вивасван (сияющий) или Вайсвату Ману , в числе Солнечной Династии был Господь Рама.

Итак интеллект не отделим от элемента огня, тепла и света.

«Каждая и семи основных тканей составляющих человеческое тело (дхату), содержит «внутренний огонь» — агни, необходимый для процесса обмена и регенерации тканей. Каждая предыдущая дхату создает питание для последующей, и в результате этого метаболизма возникают «вторичные» продукты (малы). Каждая удовлетворяет определенную потребность Ахамкары (эго), тем самым давая возможность обратиться к следующей потребности 

В теле человека источник огня — это обмен веществ, метаболизм. Огонь действует в системе пищеварения. Огонь проявляется, как интеллект в сером веществе клеток мозга.
Огонь проявляется также в сетчатке глаза, воспринимающей свет. Таким образом, температура тела, процесс пищеварения, мышление и способность видеть — все это функции огня. Весь метаболизм и ферментная система контролируются этим элементом.» - Аюрведа

Таким образом «медха» - означает «интеллект» , «просвящение» , « посвящение» , « освящение» и тд (Учение - Свет)

Термин «asva» («ашва») , является отрицательным обозначением термина «sva» (Сва) - обозначающим Пурушу, духовную реальность, , Вечность, Свободу , Свет, Жизнь, Сва -рупу , вечную форму.

Таким образом термином «asva» - обозначается Пракрити, Время, Смерть, Зависимость (власть), Природа, материальное тело, социум. Так же этим термином обозначается «посредник» между духовной и материальной реальностью - Солнце и конь, как символ динамической силы жизни, жизненной и нервной энергии, а так же движения Солнца.

« Он пожелал: «Пусть это тело Мое станет пригодным для посвящения и позволит мне воплотиться в Нем». Подумав таким образом, Он вошел в тело. Потому что тело росло (ашват), поэтому оно получило название лошадь (ашва). И потому, что оно стало пригодным для посвящения (медха), поэтому посвящение тела стало известно как Ашвамедха. Тот, кто понимает это, понимает суть ашвамедха. Воистину, солнце, которое светит вовне, - есть ашвамедха. Его тело - год. Земной огонь - есть арка (жертвенный огонь), чьими конечностями являются эти миры. Итак, эти двое, огонь и солнце - это арка и Ашвамедха . Эти два становятся тем же богом -Смертью. Тот, кто знает это, побеждает дальнейшую смерть; смерть не может его преодолеть» - Брихадараньяка Упанишада 1 глава.

«То, что обычно называется яджна, - это в действительности целомудренная жизнь ученика священного знания, потому что только благодаря целомудренной жизни те, кто является знатоком находят, что то что обычно называется Иштам (жертвоприношение), на самом деле является целомудренной жизнью ученика священного знания, ибо только найдя целомудренную жизнь ученика, находят Атман»- Чандогья Упанишад 8.5.1

Таким образом термином asvamedha (ашвамедха) ягья , Кришна через шастры и науку обозначает принцип органического единства. А детальной вплоть до атомов инструкцией («тат - то ,знание о различных видах жертвоприношений» БГ 4.34) по такой ягье, Он утверждает человеческое тело, структура, принципы и все процессы которого должны быть спроецированы на ИСККОН («Исккон - мое тело» ШП, ««понимание природы тела и знающего тело называется знанием» Бг 13.3), который согласно Конституции Ассоциации, то есть «севы»(БГ 4.34) последователей Прабхупады, должен в самые сжатые сроки, вместить в себя каждого жителя Планеты, став домом, в котором может жить каждый. ( «Благодаря присутствию Моих преданных мир станет эка-варной, единым « -Брахма-Вайварта Пурана (4.129.59). 

Любое официальное лицо Исккон, инициирующий гуру, член GBC, саньяси, BBT и тд., использующие свои полномочия, выделенные Кришной ресурсы и речь не всвязи с выше обозначенной Конституционной задачей, должны быть согласно Закону ( « В течение следующих десяти тысяч лет мои книги будут сводом законов, по которым будет жить всё человечество». («Прабхупада» гл. 7), добровольно или принудительно смещены всей общественностью с занимаемой ими должности, а под ответственные им преданные, перейти под авторитетное Конституционное общественное децентрализованное самоуправление, выраженное в переплетении 12 -ти систем жизнеобеспечения человеческого тела, спроецированных на социальный организм. 

«Если все вы, лидеры, не можете сотрудничать друг с другом, как вы можете ожидать, что другие будут сотрудничать с вами?» - Шила Прабхупада

Сам Кришна, показывая нам пример, принимает это авторитетное руководство, и говорит, что Он Сам Асва( Ашва) - зависим от социальных решений:


"Я всецело нахожусь во власти Моих преданных. На самом деле у Меня нет независимости( АСВАтантра). Мои преданные не имеют никаких материальных желаний, поэтому Я нахожусь только в их сердцах. Что говорить о них, когда даже те, кто предан Моим преданным, очень дороги Мне." ШБ 9.4.63

Сам Прабхупада, являясь прозрачной средой, передает нам этот принцип децентрализованного Свараджа и неестественность корпоративности составляющей основу нынешнего Исккон и всего общества:

«Между вами могут быть расхождения, но все равно вы должны сотрудничать, в противном случае – как сможете вы избавить меня от стольких проблем и необходимости принимать решения» - ШП

«Заметив грязь на ведущих на кухню ступенях, он принялся строго отчитывать учеников, и один из преданных объяснил, что обычно ступеньки чистые, но сейчас тот преданный, который их всегда моет, читает джапу.
— Вы повторяете джапу, — сказал Прабхупада, — а здесь уже триста лет никто не убирал! Сначала наведите чистоту, а потом читайте джапу. Да они просто спят под предлогом джапы!

Он сказал, что всякий, кто обнаруживает присутствие гуны невежества, но ничего не предпринимает, чтобы исправить ситуацию, тоже находится под влиянием невежества.» 

Как мы помним цепь виктимизации или конкурентный индивидуализм, обозначенные Прабхупадой в Конституции с приказом устранить ее, основывается на пяти формах невежества и карме в виде несвязанной социальным метаболизмом деятельности и утверждении права собственности хотя бы на 0,0..1 % процент от карма-пхалы - плодов труда. 

Исходя из выше приведенных слов Прабхупады, если гуру , получивший « сертификат гуру» от GBC или самого Прабхупады, в течении десятков лет не очищает Исккон и внешнюю среду от этой цепи виктимизации, а вместо освящения её принципов и метода устранения, учит повторению мантры, рассказывает о « божественной любви» или выкладывает в соц.сетях описания своих путешествий и ужина, то такого гуру следует отвергнуть по причине его подверженности низшим гунам, всегда выражающихся в неосведомленности и фрагментарном, а потому несостоятельном подходе к решению проблем.

Итак, в качестве гуру-дакшины или севы, дающей доступ ко всем благам милости Маха-Бхагаваты, Шрила Прабхупада установил немного не мало проведение «ашвамедха ягьи» , то есть утверждение принципа органического единства и законов санатана-дхармы на всей планете, ведь как мы знаем базовым условием ее проведения является участие в ней каждого жителя Планеты, а проводить ее может только царь не отличный от законов дхармы, детально и понятно отраженных в свою очередь в теле человека, Природе и Солнце, представителями которого и являлись Ману, Рамачандра, Кришна и все цари солнечной династии вплоть до Будды, отрекшегося от престола и отвергшего весь внешней религиозный формализм, обряды, авторитетность «духовных» статусов, кастовость и саму монархию, которые в совокупности, из технологических деталей эффективного единого социального организма, превратились к тому времени в инструменты утверждения эгоцентризма или «абхадру» , неся в себе несправедливость, разрушение и смерть. 

Обнуляя технологию до вечной неделимой аксиомы, вся Парампара вычищала незыблемый фундамент -пол Сварадж Самантабхадра Саравадайи для построения на нем Золотого Города - Гаудиа Мира , в котором золото будут использовать ( например для строительства Храмов), а человека любить. В котором все, не зависимо от внешних ролей, будут эко-варной, сияющим золотом благости монолитом Гаура готры, обладающей безграничными возможностями развития и совместно разгадывающей и питающейся им бездонный и бескрайний информационный код Харе Кришна Махамантры. Река желаний обернувшись вспять, понесет нас в своих живительных водах сома расы, прямо по направлению Дракона Смерти, Змею Времени, которому в ослепительных обжигающих лучах нашего единого чистого разума , не останется ничего другого, кроме как, закрыв своими когтистыми лапами глаза, упасть ниц перед нами, подставляя нам все свои семь голов, в качестве ступеней к Виману, посланному Самим Вишну, своим получившим Высшее Социальное Образование слугам слуг…

----------


## Ivan (гость)

мда... :-)



> Общая схема программного документа :
> 
> Цель: 
> Пурушартха : дхарма, артха, кама, мокша, шудха-бхакти
> 
> --
> Сообщение от Алексей Кузьмик  Посмотреть сообщение
> Позже из разговоров с разными преданными я узнал ( по их словам) , что руководство Исккон в Индии находится в сильной зависимости от мафиозно-политических структур, представители которых вооруженные автоматическим оружием, регулярно средь бела дня открыто приезжают в храмы за своей данью ввиде битком набитых мешков с деньгами.


вообще-то кама вроде как не цель преданных. наоборот, каму надо превратить в прему (према-бхакти). а то прийдется еще и камасутру в цель добавить? (шутка)

а что это вы вы узнали о мафиозно-политичееских структурах? это все правда? вы сами лично видели то о чем говорите?
я вот лично в таких делах убедился в одном - если есть какая-то критика, то нужно увидеть все своими глазами, а не получить через испорченный телефон как сплетни. в итоге не пострадают отношения с преданными.

а если идти против всего ИСККОН, что там якобы мафиози, то кто вас оставит в ИСККОН? вас даже не пустят в ИСККОН, в храм.
вот есть книга "реквием по ИСККОН". я спросил по этому поводу Враджендру Кумара махарадж, и он сказал, что описанное не правда, иначе эти люди не были бы проповедниками.

а как вы хотите совершить "Революцию" в ИСККОН, отвергая сам же ИСККОН? что-то это мне напоминает "движение по возрождению исккон - ISKCON revival movement - IRM". Шумят, как будто ИСККОН уже нет, а на самом деле они сами себя исключили из него, вот и не стало для них ИСККОНа.

а вы к чему прийдете, доказывая что тут в ИСККОН "мафиози с оружием"?



> Если это правда и если это обнародовать - то это очень действенный метод превращения верующих в атеистов.
> 
> --


да, метод критики - это метод на руку атеистам. так что лучше не критиковать не искать ошибок, даже не пытаться выкопать "истину" в историях об убийствах в Новом Вриндаване. Суд все решил. зачем быть мухой?



> После децентрализации управления данным форумом, мы так же децентрализуем руководство по назначению лекторов и формата лекций на всех вьясасанах.
> 
> На всех? ))))


вы просто создайте отдельный форум и пишите там себе все что душе угодно. и называйте это хоть ИСККОНом хоть как угодно. Но если окажется что вы не соответствуете ИСККОНу, будет как с http://harekrishnazp.info/
Они себя называют ИСККОН, но ИСККОН их не признает.

У вас мне кажется что-то похожее намечается




> То есть социальное Тело Ачарии ( Исккон- мое тело) кишит сейчас все возможными паразитами в самых разных формах. Мы хотим использовать принцип Вайшнава Ашрайи в сочетании с технологиями децентрализации, чтоб очистить ИСККОН от таких паразитов, направив всю его кровь (ресурсы) на системное служение Кришне, через цепочку от обусловленного живого существа до Самого Бхагавана.


кто такие паразиты? кишит - их много? я вот общался с атеистом №1 в Украине, он сказал, что "все кришнаиты - паразиты". так вот, чем ваше определение паразитов отличается от определения паразитов у атеистов?

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

[QUOTE=Ivan Donets;170279]

Харе Кришна, Иван прабху. Радуете таким количеством вопросов. Пытливость и детализация - наше всё. Информационный метаболизм - это первая и главная ступень оживления или оздоровления любого организма. Мы ответим на Ваши вопросы в течении сегодня, в крайнем случае завтра. Не пропадайте  :good:  Можно предварительно вопрос небольшой, простой. Вы прочитали наши публикации о Дайве Варнашраме, Социальной Монархии, Целях Исккон и тд? Если нет то рекомендуем вам ознакомиться с данными материалами в более читабельном виде на Фейсбук в группе "Дайви Варнашрама.50%" или в предыдущих ответах в данной теме ( сложнее читать текст), быть может вы найдете там ответы и на более широкий спектр вопросов.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Харе Кришна , ответ на ваши вопросы удалось разместить только в этой теме http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...=18207&page=12

----------


## дмитрий877

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Меня зовут Дмитрий, я в движении с 2011г. Два года служил в ашраме брахмачари, из них полтора года учился в Ашраме Бхактиведанты. Сей час женат на вайшнави и стараюсь вместе с ней строить грихастха-ашрам. Последние полтора года я работал в инвестиционной компании финансовым консультантом, и там ко мне пришла замечательная идея.

Все мы хотим, что бы наше общество процветало, но проблема в том, что энергия благополучия утекает от нас как вода из дырявого бурдюка!
Сей час объясню…

Кто из преданных всегда покупает молоко, злаки, овощи, фрукты, косметику, бытовую химию, лекарства, одежду мебель и тд. только у преданных? Единицы!
Лакшми, которые мы тратим на это, уходят даже не просто к карми, а вообще уплывают за океан. А за тем сливаются на чувственные удовольствия…

Представьте себе семью, в которой каждый её член производит один из этих товаров. Бабушка занимается молоком и сыром, дед злаками, мама выращивает фрукты и овощи, отец делает мебель, дочь занимается косметикой. Представьте, как глупо будет выглядеть, если все они будут покупать эти товары у других семей, несмотря на то, что у них всё это есть… Именно так мы сей час и выглядим. Бакта Иван покупает молоко у бакты Василия, но Василий не покупает ничего у Ивана… Почему? Потому что не осознаём масштабов проблемы.

Давайте посчитаем. Лично я трачу в месяц 5000р на молочные продукты, 5000р на овощи и фрукты, 2000р на злаки, 1000 на косметику, 1000 на бытовую химию. 14000 в месяц это минимум. 168 000 в год!!! И это только я один. А нас только в Москве более чем 15 000 человек. Это 2 520 000 000 в год. Задумайтесь только! А сколько ещё таких преданных? В этом и заключается суть экономики, когда правительство при помощи ЦБ регулирует приток и уток капитала из структуры, ни один банк в стране не действует независимо. Именно безналичный расчёт позволяет банкам держать эту энергию под своим контролем, поэтому сей час такая система оплаты всё больше популяризируется... Я уверен, что мы должны создать свою собственную независимую экономику, которая не будет вступать в конфликт с законодательствами и целиком будет действовать в рамках правового поля! Вдумайтесь только - 2.5 миллиарда рублей в год, и это я ещё не все товары постоянной необходимости взял...

Зачем нам это нужно? 

1. Покупать у преданных – это тоже самое пожертвование, а соответственно освобождает от кармы и не создаёт новой. То есть наша деятельность становится чище.

2. Мы хотим развития нашего общества, а именно: образование, харинамы, проповеднеческие программы, храмы и тд. А всё это требует лакшми!

3. Мы сами хотим процветать и жить как минимум в достатке, а у некоторых преданных не хватает средств даже на самое необходимое. Простой образ жизни и возвышенное мышление не означает, что нужно быть нищим, мы должны быть богатыми, но Лакшми тратить на миссию!

4. Это отличный пример проповеди, где будет видно не только наши духовные ценности, но и материальные. Когда люди правильно используют эту могущественную энергию, в мире воцаряется изобилие и процветание.

5. Это наставление духовного учителя. (Есть цитаты, простите, что сей час не могу их привести, но обязательно найду) Речь о богатом обществе Сознания Кришны

6. Защита от финансовых кризисов, войн и ценовых сговоров. (Очень скоро будет кризис связанный с падением американского доллара, мы должны защитить себя)

7. Экономим время. (Программа которую я предлагаю содать будет работать как часы.)

8. Видим кто и куда тратит лакшми. (Это я позже могу объяснить, речь идёт об абсолютно прозрачной криптовалюте)

9. Получаем более качественную продукцию. (Мы всё будем производить сами для себя)

10. Новые рабочие места для нас самих же.

Так что же делать? Что я предлагаю?

Я предлагаю всего то разумно планировать свои расходы.

Ещё 15 лет назад такая идея была бы практически невыполнима. Но с появлением интернета и возникших совсем недавно блокчейн технологий всё становится очень легким. Идея в том, что мы должны объединиться, сотрудничать. Вместе мы огромная сила.

Уже сей час я работаю над удивительной программой - Вибхути. Она и объединит наши усилия и обеспечит надёжность безопасность и прозрачность работы всей системы.

Смартфоны есть практически у всех, либо планшеты, пк.

У каждого будет свой личный кабинет, где он сможет заказывать всё что ему нужно и следить за всем процессом, который (повторюсь), абсолютно прозрачен.

Эта программа позволит нам чётко оценивать наши потребности в различных продуктах и вещах, (своеобразная товарная биржа) так как там мы будем составлять свои планы на будущее, и под эти потребности мы сами себе будем строить производство удовлетворяющее их.

Пример. Я уже говорил, что один я трачу 168 000р на конкретные товары. Я уже готов потратить эти деньги, хотя у меня их даже пока нет. И потрачу, хочу я этого, или не хочу.

Допустим нас найдется 1000 человек, которые так же подсчитали свои расходы на год. И вот у нас уже 168 000 000р которые мы собираемся потратить. На эти деньги мы купим себе землю коров технику оборудование и тд, способное удовлетворить эти нужды. И всё это будет наше, всё будет принадлежать нам, а доходы будут делиться в равной степени между всеми участниками. Своеобразное акционерное общество.
И таких проектов может быть сколько угодно…

 Каждый город должен действовать независимо друг от друга. Поэтому нужно сообщить всем преданным (я говорю обо всём мире, но начнём мы со стан СНГ) и выяснить сколько людей захотят быть частью этого.  Под уже имеющиеся потребности нужно выяснить что мы уже производим сами в этих городах, а что нет. Чего не хватает строим сами, а остальные преданные производители получат готовый и постоянный рынок сбыта. Вибхути будет работать за счёт крипто-валюты Vibcoin, это не совсем "крипто-валюта", а скорее средний арифметический показатель стоимости товаров по отношению друг к другу. Полностью прозрачная и открытая система, где видно каждую транзакцию, от кого кому и когда она ушла. Только представьте - вы сделали пожертвование, и в любое время можете посмотреть на что конкретно были потрачены ваши пожертвования... "Крипто-валюта" полностью обеспеченная материальными ценностями в виде товаров и активов производящих их. Это будет очень надёжно и безопасно!

  В первую очередь нам нужно разработать программу, поэтому я активно ищу программистов и всех, кто может в этом помочь. 
В данный момент я пишу всем, кто хоть как то связан с программированием либо может быть заинтересован в подобной идее. Если мне хоть немного удалось вас заинтересовать, то предлагаю связаться и поговорить более подробно, где я смогу рассказать вам о самой программе и её преимуществах над всеми существующими на текущий момент терминалами. Я знаю, что подобные идеи уже существуют, но никто не действует. Один я теряю драгоценное время, которого у меня нет, поэтому прошу помощи у вас. И уверен, что это принесёт благо всем, как преданным Кришны, так и обычным материалистам. Всего вам наилучшего. Харе Кришна!

мой контактный телефон: 8 965 269 89 29
мой вк: https://vk.com/id168955947

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Я бы с радостью покупал бы у преданных, но они в 99% случаев заламывают такие цены на всё, что невозможно себя заставить отдать деньги. Большинство товаров в вайшнавских интернет-магазинах с огромной наценкой, в обычный "индийских" интернет-магазинах всё дешевле. Изображение Кришны у преданных стоит 600 руб., точно такое же в йога-студии висит за 400.

Аргумент "дороже потому что на поддержание проповеди" уже набил оскомину  :mig:

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Роман уже ответил. Добавлю, что нужна критическая масса. На данный момент числа преданных недостаточно, чтобы запускать подобные проекты. Более того, нужна определенная плотность преданных на единицу площади. В идеале такой проект может работать только в поселениях, где одни только преданные - например, в Майапуре. По миру этот проект нежизнеспособен на данный момент, т.к.логистика убьет весь его замысел. Кармическая логистика опережает и будет опережать пока поселения не станут достаточно большими чтобы подвинуть карми.

----------

